# 2008 BRP 1/18th scale summer series !!!



## BudBartos

Well here it is good and early so You can plan out Your summer :thumbsup:
BRP 2008 summer series at Freddies hobbies :woohoo:

http://www.brpracing.com/images/brpsummer08.pdf


----------



## TangTester

Wow I want a $264 COT body. They must have gone up over the off season


----------



## Micro_Racer

Inflation? I am glad I have an unpainted COT! I will part with it for half - $132!


----------



## martian 710

Micro_Racer said:


> Inflation? I am glad I have an unpainted COT! I will part with it for half - $132!


Micro, PM me your PayPal info.:lol::jest::wave:


----------



## BudBartos

Yes We have to make it when We can


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Could some computer guru tell me why I can not open the schedule, or maybe sombody just tell me where and when to show up for race #1


----------



## Micro_Racer

K-5 you need the Adobe reader to view - download the free viewer:

http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/readstep2.html

and you should be good to go.


----------



## sg1

this is too complicated....


----------



## BudBartos

K5 >>> April 18th make plans now No sprint races that day


----------



## K-5 CAPER

gotcha Bud, april 4 I'm at Attica, 11 and 12 at Eldora>>>so 18 should work thanks!


----------



## BudBartos

Thats because I checked everyone schedules


----------



## K-5 CAPER

*you are correct sg1*



sg1 said:


> this is too complicated....


I miss the days of getting a mailer from Don S telling us that it was going to be American Modeler,Hobby Hut.Silos or the vfw hall. By the way show up with your ONE battery pack and run your 1/12 scale rig!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::wave::wave:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

*thanks micro*



Micro_Racer said:


> K-5 you need the Adobe reader to view - download the free viewer:
> 
> http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/readstep2.html
> 
> and you should be good to go.


I did down load this Mcgillicutty hope it doesn't interfere with my important documents........ ok well porn :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

8 races,3 through outs>>>>>>>>sounds like the Bud man has found crew members to help out with his yacht. Also a stunt man to run his jet ski (was hoping to get that gig myself)


----------



## BudBartos

Come on out !!!! Just bring the Captain Morgan


----------



## sg1

K-5...
What happened last week... We delayed the start of the race for you...

Will you be there this Saturday??


----------



## martian 710

K-5 CAPER said:


> I did down load this Mcgillicutty hope it doesn't interfere with my important documents........ ok well porn :thumbsup:


Now you'll be able to read the text that goes with the pictures!!!!:woohoo::thumbsup::wave:


----------



## DAVON

martian 710 said:


> Now you'll be able to read the text that goes with the pictures!!!!:woohoo::thumbsup::wave:


:freak:TEXT??? WHAT TEXT???:freak:


----------



## Bill Weaver

Davon >>>PM


----------



## K-5 CAPER

sg1 said:


> K-5...
> What happened last week... We delayed the start of the race for you...
> 
> Will you be there this Saturday??


No I have to work again, although I am taking Sunday off for the Daytona 500 and the NBA All-Star game.That was mighty nice of you fellas delaying the start for me though.......sorry to dissapoint.:wave:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Anybody have a favorite to win the "500" Sunday? I think I know who Mr Weaver is going with??


----------



## Bill Weaver

Paul Menard baby!!!!!!


----------



## DAVON

MR.WEAVER, NEVER GOT UR PM


----------



## BudBartos

Tony S or Michael W It will be a Toyota!!!! They will dominated this year to pave the way for Honda, Acura,Kia, Hyundia and the all new chinese Cherry :freak: 
Buy the way Ford, Dodge and Chevy will soon be gone.

Just a small prediction on My part since I have such faith in the US economy.

Coming soon the BRP Church of no HOPE


----------



## Micro_Racer

Ye of little faith - Once the union has been pushed out, the American car will once again rise to the top.


----------



## Bill Weaver

Davon >>> resent PM. file was to large,sorry


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> Ye of little faith - Once the union has been pushed out, the American car will once again rise to the top.


This is true but I will be dead by then. They will be working at Chevy and Ford for $7.00 a HR and people will be lined up for miles to get those jobs. OH Yes the cars will be selling for like $60,000.00 Ford Focus.


----------



## Micro_Racer

*Typs of Oval*

An idea has been tossed around, and I wanted to find out what everybody thinks...

For the summer series, how about changing the track? We could try a Tri-Oval, change the radius of the ice and shorten, extend the oval?

What would you think about a few different types of ovals to change things up a little?


----------



## K-5 CAPER

interesting idea micro, shortening it would be a good change from time to time.How could you make it larger though, the room is only so large??


----------



## martian 710

Variety is the spice of life!!! Sounds good to me!!!:thumbsup: Maybe a Daytona(Tri-oval), Darlington(narrow lanes & different radius turns), Bristol(short bull ring), and what ever else we can come up with. Oh yah, and I think there should be at least one roadcourse.:woohoo:


----------



## sg1

K-5 CAPER said:


> interesting idea micro, shortening it would be a good change from time to time.How could you make it larger though, the room is only so large??


The road coarse on Saturday had turns 1 and 2 pushed out a few feet and the straight aways narrowed up a foot or so. It felt ALOT bigger! That made the ice go away.. but now there are boards and dots!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

I think it would be a great idea to "tinker" with the oval in the summer, anyone else????


----------



## martian 710

sg1 said:


> The road coarse on Saturday had turns 1 and 2 pushed out a few feet and the straight aways narrowed up a foot or so. It felt ALOT bigger! That made the ice go away.. but now there are boards and dots!!


I could never see the point of Ice on a oval anyway. All it does is let someone make an out of control dive under another car in the turn and take them out. Put a radiused pipe on the inside of the turn and eliminate the problem!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

I think We will move the ice out some to make the track longer. No road rails or boards in turns.


----------



## Micro_Racer

I think we can do a few things to make it interesting!


----------



## BudBartos

Just don't forget the bumps will return and with longer straights the car will be off the ground even more


----------



## sg1

Maybe for the 2008 point series restricter plates are needed for COT....


----------



## Micro_Racer

*Different Ovals for Summer*

This idea is gaining momentum! 

We have 8 summer races - so how about 4 different ovals? We would run the same track two race Fridays in a row.

To see a "shape" view of the different NASCAR tracks - see this link:

http://www.nascar.com/races/tracks/

The popular consensus is that the track we run today is most like New Hampshire. 

Other tracks that we could imitate include:
Atlanta
Darlington
Indianapolis Motor Speedway
Martinsville

Keep in mind we are just coping the shape - not the banking - all ovals will be flat.

Our next points race is this Saturday (March 1st). I would like to decided if this is something everyone would like to try and if so, pick the 4 tracks.


----------



## BudBartos

Micro >> Have You been able to figure out the one oval We have been running on 

I want to keep things simple !!!

I do not want to try it. As I stated before I may look into moving the ice out to make a slightly longer straight.


----------



## sg1

Micro.. Bud is squashing these ideas like no tommorrow...


----------



## BudBartos

Thats right !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sg1

This is like a dicktatorship.......


----------



## BudBartos

KISS is why BRP is working in this area. We have a race now and most all are running on 4 different tracks as it is  Not that that is bad


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> Micro >> Have You been able to figure out the one oval We have been running on


THAT IS WHY IT MUST CHANGE 

One of the cool things about the BRP series races was that we used to go to several different tracks, and different layouts. We had everything, road, high banked oval, flat oval. I miss the different layouts. We have raced on the same track for just about 2 years now, a few of us thought it would be cool to spice it up a little.....

But KISS, is the way to go, to keep new people coming, and not loose people who like what we are doing..

in a way it's like getting married...sex with the same person each week:woohoo:


----------



## sg1

in a way it's like getting married...sex with the same person each week:woohoo:[/QUOTE]

WOW... each week??


----------



## Micro_Racer

sometimes twice


----------



## martian 710

Micro_Racer said:


> sometimes twice


Maybe with yourself!!!!:devil::woohoo::wave:


----------



## BudBartos

Anyone else ????
We run road course all I here is how We love road course they are the smallest turnouts time after time.

I tryed to get some intrest to go to Classic last week and run on the big oval . No responce?? most were Going to Freddies to run the oval on Sunday.

Anyone ???


----------



## sg1

I enjoy Freddies, but a change in track shape would be fun. Running on the same oval track is like... well you know! Micro said it best!!


----------



## BudBartos

Yes but You can fig it out fast since Your a national champion caliber racer 


I watch the stock guys and they are a bunch of them getting a good handle on it which translates to better racing. If We change the track up they start over, to a point.

Anyone else comments !!


----------



## BudBartos

Maybe We could change the menu no more Italian sausage but tofu burgers


----------



## sg1

Yes... stock guys how do you feel about different oval track types??


----------



## martian 710

I'm all for it. I'm getting dizzy goin' in the same old circle.:thumbsup:


----------



## Easy

Being one of the struggling stock guys, I don't really care. 
Having the same track all the time lets you get to know and feel your car better. If there are changes in the layout, you loose the feel and will be struggling even more, but so will everyone else on the track.
The killer for the struggler is the guys (you pros) that can tune their chassis correctly the first time, and don't have to try different things until they get it right. If the track changes each week, some of the struggler's will never get it right.
Sometimes it gets frustrating racing against guys that are so much better than you......
Hopefully I will be able to return and struggle through the summer series.
Slow Don


----------



## BudBartos

Well I'm in Super stock and Pro stock.
I'm for running the same all summer. Last Year I got My cars set up and never had to change much at all just the sauce.


----------



## Easy

Like I said, much easier for the beginner if you don't change the track, more challenging for all the drivers/chassis men if you do. No matter what class you race, it will be more challenging if the layout is different each race day.
Don


----------



## martian 710

The only thing I've changed on my stock oval car is since I built it in the middle of the summer series is one motor and a set of outside tires. I haven't touched the tweak since the first time it was on the track. I just change the amount of tire compound around to adjust to the way the cars driving. I'm pretty much clueless in what the other changes will do. Thats why I love the cars there simple and not many changes to screw up the set up!!!


----------



## Easy

I agree, once you get the setup down, no need to change it unless you alter the layout. If the layout is changed, your chassis setup will change.....
Don


----------



## DAVON

I Just Want To Race...weather Its Oval Or Road Course.if You Want To Change The Oval I'm Ok With That.


----------



## vn1500

Not sure how to put this , but i TQed at classic for their first road course with the BRP and i TQed yesterday with the same EXACT car and set-up on Freddies oval . Bud you build these little cars a little to simply roflmao Change is the spice of life........


----------



## martian 710

The only difference in my onroad and oval cars set up is about 1/8 turn of tweak. Everything else is the same and what comes in the racer kit. Can't beat that.


----------



## BudBartos

It's sure not summer today


----------



## Easy

This Ohio weather sure sucks!! I'll be out plowing when it gets to be 2" or more on the ground. Only have about an inch where I am now, but it is coming down again......
Someone said we may get a foot or more in the N.E. Oh well, pennies from heaven I guess.
Don


----------



## martian 710

We got 3" here in about 30 minutes at 4:00 am. It's been steady rain since 6:00 am. My wife took a wacation day today so we could go skiing without the kids for a change.:thumbsup: So we're stuck here working on income taxes instead.


----------



## BudBartos

Don't forget those BRP deductions !!!! It is a Charity You know


----------



## martian 710

Hey, I just picked up the "RC Mini Action" special issue and they even included the BRP SC18 V2 in their mega mini guide!!!!:thumbsup::woohoo:


----------



## !diot

Are you running the races for the fast guys or the average racer?
The fast guys will always be fast and come to the races. The average racer will drop out or find something else to do with their time/money.
Look back over your own race results for the last few years, how many of the racers disappeared?
Where they the fast guys or the regular racers?
Why did they quit? Time, money, family, tracks too hard, frustrated?
How can you gauge if you are getting better if the track layout keeps changing? Just about figured out this track and now you have to learn a new one.
How much fun is it when a fast guy comes down to the beginners group just to set the track record after a guy worked all season to break the old record?
Some people are gifted at what they do, the rest of us work at trying to do the best we can and still can not keep up.
For those who stick with it, it’s a challenge. Others get frustrated and quit.


----------



## BudBartos

!idiot >>> Good to here from You !!! Hope all is well.
Yes that is why the BRP class is still the biggest class in the area. :thumbsup:
If all the people in the area would come out at once there would be like 90 racers!!!
$$$$ are getting tight out there and it is only going to get worse.
Hope We can continue to have a good fun group of racers


----------



## Donald Deutsch

How about page 166 in the latest issue of Car Action. That is the coverage of the Indoor Champs.


----------



## BudBartos

Don >>> Your back !!!!! Can You bring that mag to the race if You come.


----------



## Micro_Racer

If you look back a few years, the BRP points series was at different tracks, and the tracks we raced at changed. Hobbytown changed evey other race, the gate changed every month or so. The only track that was the same was Classics, and we only hit that track 3-4 times.

We are going to make this real easy - at the next race on March 1st - THE RACERS will decide, the people who actually come out, race after race will have their voice heard, and make a decision on what we will do this summer series. - Let's face it the summer series has the people who are dedicated to racing BRP. It's the same people for the summer seriers that we have had for the past 2 years.

:wave:


----------



## BudBartos

True there is a group that come to just about all the races. Then We have a bunch that come now and then. I know last summer we had a high turnout of 36 entries at one race !!
Maybe it is My cooking and the picnic with racing :thumbsup:


----------



## wazzer

Micro, that was the previous winter series that included several different tracks and configurations. The summer series has always been at the same track. (Da Track, at BRP headquarters from 2002-2006, then changing to Freddies in 2007.)

Even though I can only get to a couple of summer sessions, I would prefer the same oval layout. But, hey, put it to vote. Power to the BRP People!

I'm sure if the majority wanted to run Beetle bodies with 8000 brushless, Bud and Freddie would try and accomodate. After all, without racers where would the BRP series be?

When I started attending the summer series at "Da Track" gas was somewhere around $1.50 a gallon. I just heard this morning on the news that it might get to $4.00 a gallon this summer.


----------



## ohioracer

BRP's RULE!!


----------



## BudBartos

I still say We are best to keep it simple. Look at all the other racing in the area IT'S GONE :freak:We will talk about it but I don't know how much We will change if anything. I still say best bet is to more the ice out 4 feet and be done with it.


----------



## BudBartos

Wazzer >> We are at $3.19 today. If it goes to $4.00 this country will be shut down !! You know it's all a terorist plot they are going to run down the US economy and put Us in a shambles. Soon We will be in the second great depression.

I have been in a depression for years so it will not affect BRP


----------



## BudBartos

FROM Micro racer >>We are going to make this real easy - at the next race on March 1st - THE RACERS will decide, the people who actually come out, race after race will have their voice heard, and make a decision on what we will do this summer series. - Let's face it the summer series has the people who are dedicated to racing BRP. It's the same people for the summer seriers that we have had for the past 2 years.

We will not decide at the road race since there are alot of racers that do not go to the road races. We can talk about it and will have it decided at the last OVAL race on the 9 th of March.


----------



## !diot

Don’t mess with a good thing.
It sounds like you have a good program there. Too many other places catered to the “pro” drivers. A new driver would show up at the track, the car is not set-up right, not fast, doesn’t drive well, the “pro’s” don’t help, just laugh and then cuss at the guy on the drivers stand during the race, drive thru his car and break it. That new guy just disappears along with a few others and then the track closes. The hot shots find a new track and do the same thing to the beginners, another track closes.
You guys seemed to have learned from past mistakes.
Keep the tracks simple, help the new racers get squared away and keep a lid on the cost. This hobby has gotten way out of line over the years.


----------



## BudBartos

Much wisdom there !idiot


----------



## Micro_Racer

!diot said:


> Don’t mess with a good thing.
> It sounds like you have a good program there. Too many other places catered to the “pro” drivers. A new driver would show up at the track, the car is not set-up right, not fast, doesn’t drive well, the “pro’s” don’t help, just laugh and then cuss at the guy on the drivers stand during the race, drive thru his car and break it. That new guy just disappears along with a few others and then the track closes. The hot shots find a new track and do the same thing to the beginners, another track closes.
> You guys seemed to have learned from past mistakes.
> Keep the tracks simple, help the new racers get squared away and keep a lid on the cost. This hobby has gotten way out of line over the years.


Their is no way you can lump the fast BRP drivers in the category you mention above. If anything the best drivers go out of their way to help the new drivers. Heck some of the "new" drivers have become the "fast" guys! 

let me make sure everybody understands what is meant by changing the track. We will still run oval. And as Bud said, we may move the ice out a few feet (that's a new track) or maybe we change the diameter of the ice (that's a new track) I am not talking about massive changes...just something to mix it up a little.


----------



## Micro_Racer

wazzer said:


> Micro, that was the previous winter series that included several different tracks and configurations. The summer series has always been at the same track. (Da Track, at BRP headquarters from 2002-2006, then changing to Freddies in 2007.).


Wazzer - I hope you can make it out a few times this summer! You are right we raced summer at Da Track - BUT we did race both oval and road in the summer.


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Bud i'll bring the magazine. See you then.


----------



## BudBartos

OK Don Thanks !!!!
Micro >> I think !idiot is talking of the real pro racers like at the Gate


----------



## !diot

I must have touched a nerve.


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> Wazzer - I hope you can make it out a few times this summer! You are right we raced summer at Da Track - BUT we did race both oval and road in the summer.


Yes and the road races always had the small turnouts


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> Yes and the road races always had the small turnouts


I'm not sure you have mentioned that before.


----------



## Marty Mangione

Micro. I`am all for changing the track. A road track is cool but a try oval would be really really cool. Or how about racing outside on Freddys BIG oval every now and again?? CHANGE IS A GOOD THING BOARDOM IS WHAT KILLS THE HOBBIES. my 2 cents Marty TsB


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> I'm not sure you have mentioned that before.


Just a fact


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bud has a great idea for the summer series...that will make everyone vary happy.

Bud - please lay out your plan!


----------



## BudBartos

Ok slight changes for the summer series.
We will be running on a longer track the ice will be moved out 4 feet on each end. The June race We will be laying out the track to configure the Pocano race. And the Aug 1 st race the track will be like the Indy brickyard track.

It should be a good time :thumbsup:


----------



## BobS311

Great Idea Bud!
Let me touch on 2 points. 
First and most importantly, I come home from every race, with my son, and he spends his time telling his mother and older brother how much fun he had, regardless of the track. :hat:
He has stories to tell about his improvement, caused solely by the help this group has provided. He (and I) have seen more help from you guys than I ever saw back in 80's when I was _really_ into this hobby. :thumbsup:The reason you're successful when others aren't is due to the quality and character of the people we race with, and the quality of the product we race. 

Second, I want to get better. I want my son to get better. Racing on different track configs doesn't effect that a bit. In fact, learning the effect of car set up changes helps us learn more about the car and ourselves. 

We'll be there no matter what...


----------



## BudBartos

Thanks Bob !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BobS311

BudBartos said:


> Thanks Bob !!!!!!!!!!!!!


My thanks to everyone of you guys......


----------



## OrangeRacer

I like the latest plan for the summer races. Having the layout change to match two Nascar races around the actual races is a great idea :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

Bud,
Instead of ribbons for the race day winners, could you pass out $15.00 gas cards??


----------



## BudBartos

Don't You get free gasoline at NASA


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> Don't You get free gasoline at NASA


 That's not a concern


----------



## BudBartos

I hope I will be able to afford the Sausages


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Going to need more tow money and larger purses this summer Bud!!


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> I hope I will be able to afford the Sausages


With that BIG mark up on parts I think you can.....


----------



## BudBartos

No I think I will lower prices and make it up on the huge volumes Maybe We will have to do 2 race days and have 4 races each day :wave:


----------



## sg1

2 diff. tracks in 1 day!! A day night double header!! Get there early Saturday morn. race a big track, then, eat lunch and race a short track at night!! Good idea BUD!! I second it


----------



## BudBartos

Sounds nice but it won't work since Freddie has 1/4th and 1/10th to run and this summer off road.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Well we have come to the end of the indoor series, and I am gearing up to the out door series!

We will have a few new "oval" tracks this series! And I think bud may have some new points rules :thumbsup:

The first race is set for April 18th.... that's 26 days away....

Bill - do you need any help or $ for track supplies? Let us know, I would be happy to help.....

Do we have any plans for a test and tune day before the 18th???

*Bud - please post the new track ideas and what dates we will race them on, and also the new points rules....*


----------



## Bill Weaver

micro when its done and i have a total i will gladly accept donations thanks


----------



## BudBartos

Only ponits change will be for the mains Qualif will remain the same. First will get 50 points second drops 3 to 47 points and 3rd drops 2 from to 45 points. then We go to the 44,43,42 ect. This will make it more important to do well in the main (less crashing) and it will split up points more for the series.

On the June 20th race We will be setting the track up as Pocono and on the Aug 1st race it will be Indy. All the rest of the BRP series races will be Freddies hobbies oval with the ice moved out 3 feet on each end to make for a longer track. It should be a blast :thumbsup:

So don't forget April 18th eating starts at 6:00 and racing at 7:00


----------



## martian 710

When we do Indy are we going to have grandstands in the infield so we cant see the backstretch???


----------



## Bill Weaver

and miniture golf in the infield


----------



## BudBartos

And a Italian sausage stand


----------



## martian 710

The summer series is sounding better and better!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

We do have some interest in a brushless class. With some wanting to try the new Mongoose system from Novak. The goal of this class is NOT to go ridiculously fast or use 14v Lipo cells. The goal would be to make the cars about the same speed as the super stock class or as fast as the 380 motor with a gearing of 14 pinion and 51 spur (this is what I use now in super stock). Maybe use BRP truck bodies?

I will use my Mamba 4200Kv motor....if you are interested, Castle is running a 25% discount on all items on their website for the month of March. They also have replaced the Mamba with Side Winder Micro. This new ESC can also run brushed motors, and at $69.00 ($54.00 with March discount) is less expansive than a new B1.

I will bring my laptop and Castle Link, if you would like to use the computer to program. 

For the summer series, I think I am going to run stock class. I think I will be like Bud and not run for the trophy. The stock class is fast and the last time I ran, I was a few laps down! The SS class is the same 3-4 racers, it would be nice to race in a field of 8 again


----------



## sg1

Very interesting Micro....
How many people plan on running COT? If it's just "the same 3" maybe I'll run stock also. Any comments or suggestions? Maybe a fixed gear COT? Fixed gear brushless? I don't know...


----------



## TangTester

Im up to make the COT class a figure 8 race each week LOL


----------



## sg1

Bud,
How about a 10-45 for everything!!!! If a "stock" driver is ready for "super stock" he can step up and run it with out having to get scalpel gears. That would slow the cars down in super stock and make things more competitive like in stock.


----------



## ZOOOOM

A word to all the local BRPers.

With my new baby about ready to rear it head any day now, I might be having a total sell out very soon. I will post something. If you are interested send me a mesaage and I will let you know what I will have before it is up on the for sale page.


----------



## Hangtime

sg1 said:


> Bud,
> How about a 10-45 for everything!!!! If a "stock" driver is ready for "super stock" he can step up and run it with out having to get scalpel gears. That would slow the cars down in super stock and make things more competitive like in stock.


Wouldn't that be like 2 stock classes? :freak:


----------



## sg1

Hangtime,
You can think of it that way... I'm thinking of it in the way that "COT" has become a difficult class to keep racers in. They're too fast!! Set-up is a pain and motors don't last long with a 16 pinion! Let me ask you... What would you do to even the playing field and keep people happy? I remember when we had 1 class and everyone ran it. You don't want to discourage people from racing, so what do you do????


----------



## DAVON

HEY BUD...YOU GOT A PM:woohoo:


----------



## Micro_Racer

How about putting stock at 9 - 52, and super stock at 10 - 45.


----------



## Bill Weaver

I hardly race ss but maybe a 3.75:1 or 3.50:1 ratio limit would keep the class slow enough to be fun and competetive but still be a step up from stock. Micro I am going to put together a brushless truck with the mildest mongoose. I think the key to any class is parrody (boy I probably butchered that one) nobody has fun being lapped 10 to 15 times stock is fun because it close to equal drivers with almost identical cars


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bill - cool, I am putting together my brushless, and getting a truck body.

BTW - my brother works at Lakewood Supply and can get a discount on PVC pip and fittings....let me know what is needed..


----------



## Bill Weaver

Awsome I will construct a scale model of freddies track this weekend 1cm=1ft so exact measurements will be easy, we can then also use it at freddies to mock up future tracks O yeah better get more than 1 body:drunk:


----------



## Hangtime

sg1 - Stock as it exists is fine with most. The thing I see is the track is small & cars are so fast it is even difficult to marshal car before the field is on you again. I would slow them down even more with gear & watch how important driving becomes. 9/45?? 

I think the SS is what lacks interest & must die. I would offer a open class for the guys with the need for speed.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Hangtime said:


> sg1 - Stock as it exists is fine with most. The thing I see is the track is small & cars are so fast it is even difficult to marshal car before the field is on you again. I would slow them down even more with gear & watch how important driving becomes. 9/45??


Hangtime - I agree with slowing down the cars. I just realized that when Bud was testing the 380 motor on 4 cells, he was comparing speed to his best 16d lap times. With a 16d motor and 6 cells the track record was 63, with most running under 60 laps. So the gearing was set based on Bud's speed.

If stock went back to 9 - 52 (what was the stock 16d gearing) - I think it would get the speed's down.

Put SS at 10 - 45, for the guys who have it down today, and want to run with Bud.


----------



## sg1

Hangtime said:


> I think the SS is what lacks interest & must die. I would offer a open class for the guys with the need for speed.


 We tried that once or twice, unfortunately it didn't last long. There will be 6 guys to start by race 2 only 3 come back. I remember a few times during a race I was the only car to start a heat when we ran brushless. 
I think it would be easier to iether just run 1 class (10-45 or what ever designated gear) or make 2 classes with the same designated fixed gearing. I think what could happen is the group of stock guys who run 63 laps and the few in COT could have a field of 6-8 drivers all on the same lap if we ran a 10-45 for both classes. Then that group would be "super stock" and the guys who are normally in the "B" in stock would be the "A" in stock. I think the competition level would be higher and people would get better. 
Just my .02 cents


----------



## Don S

If you really want to improve the driving skills of everyone, slow the cars down and get rid of the marshalls.
Go with a 10/52 set of gears for Stock Class, 10/45 for Super Stock and if you crash and get stuck ( against the wall , on the side or roof, off the track) the car is removed from the track for the rest of that heat.
NO REVERSE
NO ROLL OVER ANTENNAS
Instead of driving over you head, flat punched all the time, you will have to back off in traffic and drive around cars. Not through them.


----------



## sg1

What Is Bud"s Though????


----------



## sg1

Don S said:


> Instead of driving over you head, flat punched all the time, you will have to back off in traffic and drive around cars. Not through them.


Are you talking about Tang??


----------



## BudBartos

THINKING


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> THINKING


Don't think too hard ?!?!


----------



## BudBartos

Still THINKING !!!! But NO Marshal is not going to work the race would be done in like 30 sec


----------



## sg1

You're too slow... You would never make it as a gov. worker....


----------



## Don S

The first few races may only have a couple of cars finishing , but the drivers will soon really learn to drive and use the throttle.
Instead of "When in doubt punch it", they'll back of the trigger and stay out of trouble and finish the race.


----------



## Hangtime

BudBartos said:


> Still THINKING !!!! But NO Marshal is not going to work the race would be done in like 30 sec


What you'll have is a demo derby where you just bump the guy out of the way. I think it called rubbing. When you come up on traffic so fast, it hard to react quick enough to avoid someone in the groove, so boom, he the one in the wall. At least thats how I drive.  What I'm saying is the poor bas**** that gets hit ends up stuck. Thats why I say slow them down........

Lead, Follow or get the heck out of the way!!


----------



## Don S

Like the Saturday night Roadoval was no Demo Derby.

If you "bump the guy out of the way", you usually end up stuck yourself.


----------



## BudBartos

Anyone else ?????


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Is anyone thinking of going to Classic for a road race Sunday?


----------



## BudBartos

I don't know if they even run road course. I'am taking a weekend off.

TOO MUCH THINKING !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## martian 710

I think lowering the gearing and slowing down the stock class would be a good thing for everybody. I know Shyniah is going to be moving up to stock and it will be a big help to her if the cars are a little easier to drive. Keep the 10/45 gearing for super stock like it was for the last summer series. Micro, is Emma going to run novice in the summer series? If she is I bought a Beetle body I can put on Logan's car and we can have a Novice "Beetle Cup" series.


----------



## martian 710

Micro_Racer said:


> We do have some interest in a brushless class. With some wanting to try the new Mongoose system from Novak. The goal of this class is NOT to go ridiculously fast or use 14v Lipo cells. The goal would be to make the cars about the same speed as the super stock class or as fast as the 380 motor with a gearing of 14 pinion and 51 spur (this is what I use now in super stock). Maybe use BRP truck bodies?
> 
> I will use my Mamba 4200Kv motor....if you are interested, Castle is running a 25% discount on all items on their website for the month of March. They also have replaced the Mamba with Side Winder Micro. This new ESC can also run brushed motors, and at $69.00 ($54.00 with March discount) is less expansive than a new B1.
> 
> I will bring my laptop and Castle Link, if you would like to use the computer to program.
> 
> For the summer series, I think I am going to run stock class. I think I will be like Bud and not run for the trophy. The stock class is fast and the last time I ran, I was a few laps down! The SS class is the same 3-4 racers, it would be nice to race in a field of 8 again


Micro, have you run your 4200 yet? I'd be willing to run a brushless class using truck bodies and the 4200 motor.(Possibly set one up for Shyniah too.) It's sure nice being able to race an entire series without even touching the motor. I have 2 mamba 25 speedos and a couple of unused truck bodies. I know Bill was talking about getting the new associated mini brushless system but I think their lowest motor is a 6000. Let me know if were going to stick with the 4200 and I'll get a couple ordered while they are on sale.:thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

*Important News!! *

I would like to be the first to say that team ZOOOOM has a team team member! A 6lb. 12.5oz. 18.5" baby girl named Madelyn! She will be ready for novice in 5 years


----------



## Micro_Racer

Congrats to team Zoooom!


----------



## Micro_Racer

martian 710 said:


> Micro, have you run your 4200 yet? I'd be willing to run a brushless class using truck bodies and the 4200 motor.(Possibly set one up for Shyniah too.) It's sure nice being able to race an entire series without even touching the motor. I have 2 mamba 25 speedos and a couple of unused truck bodies. I know Bill was talking about getting the new associated mini brushless system but I think their lowest motor is a 6000. Let me know if were going to stick with the 4200 and I'll get a couple ordered while they are on sale.:thumbsup:


The thought was to keep the class as close to the 10 - 45 speeds. I tested the 4200Kv motor at 8 - 51, and on the dyno, it had the same numbers as the 380 motor at 10 - 45. On the track, the brushless had a little more punch.
Bill is going with the Mongoose system, and the lowest turn they have is the 13.5T or 6000Kv. My thought was to bring my rear wheel dyno to the track and have Bill gear his motor to the same number we run. I did test the 5400Kv motor, and I could gear it to match the speed of the 380 motor at 14 - 51 (SS gearing and speed). So it's a tough call between the 4200Kv and the 5400Kv.


----------



## martian 710

Congatulations Zoom!!!:woohoo::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

martian 710 said:


> Micro, is Emma going to run novice in the summer series? If she is I bought a Beetle body I can put on Logan's car and we can have a Novice "Beetle Cup" series.


Emma will make a limited summer series schedule.


----------



## Micro_Racer

General said:


> Just so you guys know, we are going to open the track this Sun. at 11:00 for some racing. Vicky from p
> Powerpush is bringing some guys with here from the gate, and i believe
> Bud is coming with the
> Brp,s. It should be a good crowd , so see ya there.
> General:thumbsup:


Bud - you going to Classics Sunday? This was on the Classics thread....


----------



## OrangeRacer

Congratulations Zoom!!!!!


----------



## OrangeRacer

My two cents: If a limited gearing brings more people into SS than I am all for it. If the class has only a few people I will run in the stock class.


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> Anyone else ?????


I like the idea of lowering the gearing in stock and fixing the gearing in super stock.


----------



## martian 710

If the stock class is slowed down and Superstock COT runs the present stock gearing I'll run Superstock and Brushless and Shyniah will run Stock!!!:thumbsup: I think a lower gearing for stock and novice will be a big benefit and help bring and keep more racers in BRP racing!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

And maybe get a few stock guys moving up to run super stock!


----------



## TangTester

You know we could go on about this for weeks......

Stock 10/52

Super stock 10/45 and COT body. 

If everyone agrees then let move on.


----------



## martian 710

Works for me!!!:thumbsup: Well I have to go to Ravenna and tow my dead car home tomorrow. The timing belt broke on the way home Sat. night. I hope it didn't take the valves with it. I wish Ford built their cars to BRP standards!!!!:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> Bud - you going to Classics Sunday? This was on the Classics thread....


Thats the first I heard of it !!! No I have no plan on going down I want a weekend off.

I'm still THINKING !!! So I was right speed kills


----------



## sg1

TangTester said:


> You know we could go on about this for weeks......
> 
> Stock 10/52
> 
> Super stock 10/45 and COT body.
> 
> If everyone agrees then let move on.


 We need something to talk about till the next race!!


----------



## Don S

Stock 10/52

Super stock 10/45 and COT body. 

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Hangtime

sg1 said:


> We need something to talk about till the next race!!


I agree, We like to talk about our cars!

SS sounds good. All I gotta do is put on the Mobil 1 COT body & I'm good to go!! The schedule is going to work out great with Medina series. I'll probably run both. At least I want to.


----------



## sg1

TANG!
Nice post on the scalpel thread on rctech


----------



## TangTester

We will see if it stays.....I think it will be deleted


----------



## BudBartos

TangTester said:


> We will see if it stays.....I think it will be deleted


I know it will be but they better not delete it in the BRP thread :thumbsup:

Good Job. I see the gayt guys are still at it.


----------



## BudBartos

THINKING is about done hope to have it all FIGURED OUT today  :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> THINKING is about done hope to have it all FIGURED OUT today  :thumbsup:


You better take it easy on the thinking. I heard that the Amherst Fire Dept. was alerted to the smell of smoke coming from your house!!!!!:wave:


----------



## BudBartos

THINKING DONE !!!!! Fire is out.

2008 summer series Stock will run max pinion of 10 tooth Min. spur of 52 teeth. 

Super stock will be max pinion of 10 tooth and min spur of 45 teeth.
This will slow them up and give us nice close clean racing, it will also take some of the strain off the motors.
This is it no more changes till next indoor season. :woohoo:

Spec brushless guys can run no points awarded 3 cars to make a race.

If You can spread the word on gear change for those that do not look here.

Please drive safely 

Hope to see You All on the 18th of April.


----------



## DAVON

BudBartos said:


> THINKING DONE !!!!! Fire is out.
> 
> 2008 summer series Stock will run max pinion of 10 tooth Min. spur of 52 teeth.
> 
> Super stock will be max pinion of 10 tooth and min spur of 45 teeth.
> This will slow them up and give us nice close clean racing, it will also take some of the strain off the motors.
> This is it no more changes till next indoor season. :woohoo:
> 
> Spec brushless guys can run no points awarded 3 cars to make a race.
> 
> If You can spread the word on gear change for those that do not look here.
> 
> Please drive safely
> 
> Hope to see You All on the 18th of April.


I AGREE WITH BUD...:tongue::tongue:


----------



## Marty Mangione

Why would you change STOCK LEAVE us ALONE this is the best racing BRP has seen in years. Slowing down the cars and making the track bigger MAKES NO SENCE . Marty TsB


----------



## martian 710

If you want to run current stock speeds run superstock. If you have problems with the current stock speeds, as many do, run stock. With the fixed gearing in both classes the racing should be closer than ever in both classes.:thumbsup:


----------



## ZOOOOM

Thanks everybody, Mom and Madelyn are doing great and are going to be coming home on thursday.

Bud - send me your paypal address


----------



## BudBartos

Sent it.


----------



## Dustin Losi frk

I have a great little BRP package for sale. 

Check it out here

http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?t=212069

Make me an offer.


----------



## BudBartos

Thanks for all the PM's on the gearing changes I also think it will make for some good FUN racing :thumbsup:


----------



## BobS311

Bud:
Two quick questions:
1) If Ryan is 11 at the start of the summer series and will be 12 by the end of it, which class should he race in?
2) If he is capable of running in Novice, will the gearing be the same as it is for stock? If not, what will it be?
Thanks in advance for your help,
Bob


----------



## martian 710

I'd say if he's 11 at the start he's fine in Novice. Shyniah's in the same boat she turns 12 Aug. 15th. With the gearing change I'll probably have her run the Stock class when she races since she has been racing for 6-7 years and really isn't a Novice. As for gearing I think stock 10-52 should be fine.


----------



## BudBartos

BobS311 said:


> Bud:
> Two quick questions:
> 1) If Ryan is 11 at the start of the summer series and will be 12 by the end of it, which class should he race in?
> 2) If he is capable of running in Novice, will the gearing be the same as it is for stock? If not, what will it be?
> Thanks in advance for your help,
> Bob


Ryan is good for the summer. I think 10 / 52 or whatever He has on car.


----------



## martian 710

Micro, If some people are going to run the mongoose 6000 brushless system, i think we'll have to run the mamba 5400 motors to be close. I think if you gear the 6000 down to run 4200 top speeds the 6000 will have much more pull through the turns. I know when I geared down my 6800 it made it almost undrivable like an on and off switch. Plus the 5400 is a good roadcoarse motor also(I wanted to get one of them for the Nats next year anyway. I need to know what we're going to do. I'm planning on setting up 2 brushless trucks and don't want to spend $100+ on motors that end up not being competitive with the 6000 systems. Let me know what you think so I can get motors ordered this weekend. Who all is planning on running brushless? What do you think of having the brushless driver's put $1.00 in a prize pool each race and we can run our own points series and awards?


----------



## Micro_Racer

martian - I have one of each castle motor. I can run the 4200, 5400, 6800, or 8000. I liked the 4200 for the simple fact that it was $20.00 on castle's web site a few weeks ago! Buy what you want, and I will match.
As for a points series, I can keep them - and at the end of the series, I think a nice computer generated certificate with "I beat everyone in brushless BRP 2008" would be fine!


----------



## martian 710

Micro_Racer said:


> martian - I have one of each castle motor. I can run the 4200, 5400, 6800, or 8000. I liked the 4200 for the simple fact that it was $20.00 on castle's web site a few weeks ago! Buy what you want, and I will match.
> As for a points series, I can keep them - and at the end of the series, I think a nice computer generated certificate with "I beat everyone in brushless BRP 2008" would be fine!


I'll go ahead and pick up a couple of 5400's. Do you have any idea's on what gearing we should start out at so I can make sure I have them ready for the first race? Certificate sounds good to me!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Gearing - I can only compair to the 380 motor. We need Bill to set up his car, and go off of that.


----------



## Bill Weaver

I am not going to run brushless every week or for points my idea was to experiment with different motors and brands to see if a brushless truck class could provide close racing with controlled speed like stock did last season so please dont spend money to keep up to the novak system I wanted to try it because its sensor based motor


----------



## ZOOOOM

If anybody is looking for a Mamba 25 system with the software and the cable for the laptop. Send me a message if you are interested


----------



## sg1

ZOOOOM,
Do you have any of the "special" stock motors for sale


----------



## BudBartos

I bought them all :thumbsup:Speaking of motors Everyone is out of them I hope I get them in by the 18th.


----------



## BudBartos

LRP also has a new one coming out sensored. There slowest is 6000.


----------



## martian 710

Bud, are you or Pat going to run brushless?


----------



## Micro_Racer

I will give Bud a 4200 motor....just so he can run!


----------



## BudBartos

Not at this time. I'll wait till You have it fig out


----------



## martian 710

Micro, you have a secret message!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> Not at this time. I'll wait till You have it fig out


I am bringing over the motor, and will paint a truck body for you -- all you have to do is drive:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

What !!!!!!!!!!!!!! I don't have a pinion gear ???

I have My truck body from last season.


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> What !!!!!!!!!!!!!! I don't have a pinion gear ???


I think you can get them directly from BRP!!!:wave:


----------



## BudBartos

He is out of stock due in any day however


----------



## BobS311

Bud:
You have a pm. 
Also,(I know you mentioned this to me) there is another motor dyno on EBay today, thought you might be interested,
Bob


----------



## BudBartos

OK thanks. I will send it out today.


----------



## sg1

BobS311 said:


> Bud:
> You have a pm.
> Also,(I know you mentioned this to me) there is another motor dyno on EBay today, thought you might be interested,
> Bob


 A "motor dyno" for Bud??? hmmm.....


----------



## BudBartos

No I convert them to do slot motors and get big bucks :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

HEY BRPers, ANYBODY INTERESTED IN GOING TO CLASSIC THIS SATURDAY FOR SOME OVAL RACING??? POST IF YOU ARE :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

I may be interested....


----------



## BudBartos

Did anyone go last weekend??


----------



## BobS311

Davon:
What time does it start? I might go out there for some practice.
Bob


----------



## DAVON

BobS311 said:


> Davon:
> What time does it start? I might go out there for some practice.
> Bob


DOORS OPEN AT 12:30
RACING AT 5:00
HOPE OTHERS WANT TO RACE WE NEED AT LEAST 3 FOR A HEAT :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

I see that Strongsville hobbies is having a moving sale, they are going to Elyria somtime in May.They have been in the Strongsville location for like 20 plus years??They probably want to get closer to the Amherst World Headquarters of the reknown BRP inc.Either that or they have heard where Bud goes for that yummy lunch hour///or 2-3 hours!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Elyria is NOT a good choice!!! Talk about a dead city. Maybe they will open a track also


----------



## BudBartos

Did anyone run Classic last weekend???


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> Elyria is NOT a good choice!!! Talk about a dead city. Maybe they will open a track also


 No track...


----------



## BobS311

I was told it was to move to a better facility. Makes me wonder what the definition of better is? 

Elyria: Economically struggling, high unemployment, low levels of discretionary income that are used to support luxuries like hobbies, decreasing population

Strongsville: Economically one of the strongest (pardon the pun) west side suburbs, low unemployment, high levels of discretionary income, increasing population

HMMMM.....perhaps the lease increase was too much, perhaps the competition from Hobbytown (cleaner, more organized facility) or perhaps it is just closer to home. However, if they were looking for a better store front they didn't have to look any farther the other end of the strip they are on. There is a empty facility (former True Value store) with more square footage and better visability.

I have been a patron of Strongsville Hobby since the 80's when I ran 10th scale 4WD & stock 12th scale indoor at the VFW by the airport. I bought my Parma 4WD off-road (anybody remember those???) and my Delta P12 Spyder (Worlds Champion written right on the box!) from them. I've bought more Christmas presents out of that store than I can recall. I live less than a mile away and I will miss them and wish them well. But as a manager (with significant experience in market sizing and product positioning), the environment in Elyria isn't conducive to success. I hope they survive it.:wave:


----------



## BudBartos

I bought my Parma 4WD off-road (anybody remember those???)

PB ?? It stood for Probably broke


----------



## Hangtime

One good thing about moving is its a good time to get rid of the crap you'll never use or in S.H. case never sell. There must be a small fortune in old stock over there.


----------



## BobS311

BudBartos said:


> I bought my Parma 4WD off-road (anybody remember those???)
> 
> PB ?? It stood for Probably broke


I remeber the dog bones were pins pressed into graphite shafts.....fell out about every third heat.  Other than that....pretty reliable. I know Parma didn't make it. It was an import with their packaging,
Bob


----------



## BudBartos

Hangtime said:


> One good thing about moving is its a good time to get rid of the crap you'll never use or in S.H. case never sell. There must be a small fortune in old stock over there.


 
You got that right I had a BIG slide off dumpster over flowing when I move out of the old shop.


----------



## Hangtime

Bud - Thanks for the flier, but I already had printed one. Its hanging at my desk right next to Medina's. I'm planning on running the BRP summer series & Medina's point series. :thumbsup: After all thats why I'm Hangtime, I like to hang with my peeps! :roll:


----------



## TangTester

What will they call it when they move?


----------



## Micro_Racer

I think sg1 may have some "inside" info


----------



## BudBartos

Maybe Elyria hobbies


----------



## DAVON

DAVON said:


> HEY BRPers, ANYBODY INTERESTED IN GOING TO CLASSIC THIS SATURDAY FOR SOME OVAL RACING??? POST IF YOU ARE :thumbsup:


ANYONE????


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bud - you going to classics Saturday?


----------



## sg1

TangTester said:


> What will they call it when they move?


The name will be......


----------



## Hangtime

DAVON said:


> ANYONE????


If I go it'll be on friday.


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> Bud - you going to classics Saturday?


At this time there is a very slight chance will know for sure this afternoon.


----------



## BudBartos

OK classic is a go for this Sat. on the oval. If they are crowded save Micro and I a pit spot We will be there about 4:00 :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

If we don't go skiing and I get my car back from the repair shop I might come out. I want to try and run the brushless before the first race. I'm thinking about going to Beaver on the 12th and try them there. Anyone else interested?


----------



## DAVON

BudBartos said:


> OK classic is a go for this Sat. on the oval. If they are crowded save Micro and I a pit spot We will be there about 4:00 :thumbsup:


COOL....I'LL SAVE PITS FOR YOU :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Only 15 more days to RACE NIGHT! A few of use are going to Classics Saturday for some testing....


----------



## BudBartos

martian 710 said:


> If we don't go skiing and I get my car back from the repair shop I might come out. I want to try and run the brushless before the first race. I'm thinking about going to Beaver on the 12th and try them there. Anyone else interested?


 
But it is spring time !!!! There should be no more snow :freak:


----------



## sg1

Micro_Racer said:


> Only 15 more days to RACE NIGHT! A few of use are going to Classics Saturday for some testing....


How many are going to the GAYte??


----------



## BudBartos

When is that? I don't think I will be going even to watch You win :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> But it is spring time !!!! There should be no more snow :freak:


I think this will be the last weekend. They still had 2+ feet on the slopes that were open last weekend. When we werte at Wisp in Maryland last Tuesday they still had 10+ feet of snow on the main slope in front of the lodge. They might be skiing there in June. Saturday will be our last chance to go Logan has his first baseball practice Sunday. He might have a good team this year the sons of 2 of the Pittsburgh Pirates are on his team.:thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

My Summer Car is all ready to go!


----------



## Bill Weaver

Very nice Micro who did the decals??


----------



## BudBartos

Micro >> Is that a stelth shot???


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bill - I got the decals from www.gofastproducts.org

Bud - yes - super stealth mode - you won't even see me pass you!


----------



## DAVON

Ok So Far We Have Enough For A Heat....anyone Else???


----------



## sg1

martian 710 said:


> I think this will be the last weekend. They still had 2+ feet on the slopes that were open last weekend. When we werte at Wisp in Maryland last Tuesday they still had 10+ feet of snow on the main slope in front of the lodge. They might be skiing there in June. Saturday will be our last chance to go Logan has his first baseball practice Sunday. He might have a good team this year the sons of 2 of the Pittsburgh Pirates are on his team.:thumbsup:


I don't know about the Pirates... When was there last .500 season??


----------



## martian 710

sg1 said:


> I don't know about the Pirates... When was there last .500 season??


What was it 14-15years ago? If it wasn't for fireworks and bobble heads nobody would go to that nice new ballpark we built them. What they're .667 right now!!! I smell a pennant!!!! Nope, never mind, it was just one of the cats using the litter box.:freak::wave:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Pirates have been pretty bad since "Pops" Stargell retired


----------



## sg1

K-5 CAPER said:


> Pirates have been pretty bad since "Pops" Stargell retired


I remember the "bonds and binilla" (I'm sure i butchered his name) era... They were almost good then...


----------



## K-5 CAPER

That was before Bonds gained all that weight????????????????????Steriods????Aledgedly as your boy Jim Rome would say.


----------



## Micro_Racer

sg1 - you racing at the gate this week end? How many entries?


----------



## sg1

I'll be running 1/12 stock. There are approx. 90 total entries last I saw. Our own "Drunk Mike" will be running stock 1/12 and TC!!


He was skinny back then...hmmm.....


----------



## BudBartos

What about that TC


----------



## Micro_Racer

Good luck sg1!


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> What about that TC


too much work... I'm too old for that! BRP is much easier!!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Is this wet weather//be it rain or snow ever going to stop??Attica rained out tonight rescheduled for tomorrow night if they find a very LARGE sponge.


----------



## BudBartos

I hear Ya !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hangtime

sg1 said:


> too much work... I'm too old for that! BRP is much easier!!!!


You think your to old... Heck I may start marshalling with a cane!!


----------



## sg1

I don't think we're gonna see ZOOOOM racing... I just saw his transponders and speedos for sale


----------



## DAVON

Micro_Racer said:


> Bill - I got the decals from www.gofastproducts.org


JUST TO LET YOU KNOW, IF YOU ORDER FROM GO-FAST THEY HAVE TWO DIFFERENT SIZE 1/24th DECALS...THE $5.49 ARE NOT THE SIZE YOU WANT...THE $7.99 ARE THE RIGHT SIZE....I THOUGHT 1/24th WAS 1/24th SCALE....I HAVE PLENTY OF THE WRONG SIZE ONES IF ANYBODY IS INERESTED...THEY ARE MORE LIKE 1/32nd SCALE....I'LL SELL THEM CHEAP:thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

DAVON said:


> JUST TO LET YOU KNOW, IF YOU ORDER FROM GO-FAST THEY HAVE TWO DIFFERENT SIZE 1/24th DECALS...THE $5.49 ARE NOT THE SIZE YOU WANT...THE $7.99 ARE THE RIGHT SIZE....I THOUGHT 1/24th WAS 1/24th SCALE....I HAVE PLENTY OF THE WRONG SIZE ONES IF ANYBODY IS INERESTED...THEY ARE MORE LIKE 1/32nd SCALE....I'LL SELL THEM CHEAP:thumbsup:


Thanks Davon!!! I was wondering what was up with the 2 prices on their stickers.


----------



## Micro_Racer

sg1, Don D, or martian_710 - I need some Niftech -- any one have an extra bottle, or get their hands on some?


----------



## martian 710

Micro_Racer said:


> sg1, Don D, or martian_710 - I need some Niftech -- any one have an extra bottle, or get their hands on some?


I need some too!!! I was getting it from Steel City Hobbies but they went out of business last weekend and they didn't have any left when I was there last week. I just contacted Castle and they still have the 4200kv motor for $20.00. They said it's a permanent price reduction. I'm going to order another one does anyone else want one? I can order them together and save on shipping?:thumbsup: Let me know!!! I got my car back today. The garage I had it towed to out by Freddie's told me the repairs were going to be $1000-$1500 and most likely need a replacement motor. I'm glad I rented a $45.00 car dolly and towed it back home to a local garage. Total repair was $370.00.:thumbsup:


----------



## Easy

Martian 710
Please order one for me. I will pay you when we next race unless you want it earlier.
Thanks
Don


----------



## DAVON

martian 710 said:


> Thanks Davon!!! I was wondering what was up with the 2 prices on their stickers.


I E-MAILED THEM AND THEY SAID THAT THEY WILL SOON BE COMING OUT WITH MORE THAN JUST THE #88 DECALS


----------



## martian 710

No problem Don. I'll get them ordered this weekend. I'll bring it to the first race. You can pay me then. Anyone else??? Me might want to get together and make a bulk order of tire compound directly from Niftech!!!


----------



## martian 710

I have to get busy on our new bodies for the summer series. Looks right now like I'll be running the #26 Trixx COT and #17 Dewalt Nastruck, Shyniah will be running the #98 RCA Stocker and #88 UPS(The Truck) Nastruck, and Logan will running the #38 M&M's Novice Stocker. The kid's car's should be upgraded to V2m's for the summer series.:thumbsup: Depending on how many rainy days we get between now and the first race.(Right now according to the weather channel we're supposed to get rain every day next week.)


----------



## DAVON

HEY BUD...U GOT A PM :thumbsup:


----------



## Easy

Martian 710
Niftech is located not to far from me, I could pick it up if necessary, and save shipping.
Let me know what you are ordering and I could pick it up next week.
Don


----------



## Easy

Does any one know what arbors fit the Hudy professional tire truer? 
Don


----------



## BudBartos

DAVON said:


> HEY BUD...U GOT A PM :thumbsup:


Got it !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## martian 710

Easy said:


> Martian 710
> Niftech is located not to far from me, I could pick it up if necessary, and save shipping.
> Let me know what you are ordering and I could pick it up next week.
> Don


I could use 3 bottles myself and pay you the difference between it and the 4200kv motor at the next race if that works for you. Brett


----------



## ZOOOOM

I have some really good team scream batteries 1600 4-cell packs 

PM me if interested


----------



## Marty Mangione

Is anyone gonna race at Freddys on sunday??? Marty & Bill will be there.


----------



## DAVON

Marty Mangione said:


> Is anyone gonna race at Freddys on sunday??? Marty & Bill will be there.


I THINK WE ARE STILL GOING TO CLASSIC ON SATURDAY...AM I RIGHT???


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bud and i will be at Classics Sat


----------



## Easy

martian 710 said:


> I could use 3 bottles myself and pay you the difference between it and the 4200kv motor at the next race if that works for you. Brett


Sounds good, I will try and get there early next week.
Any one else????
Maybe I will see if I can get 5-10 bottles, keep some on hand.
Don


----------



## Micro_Racer

I can use a bottle....thanks


----------



## DAVON

Micro_Racer said:


> Bud and i will be at Classics Sat


ME TOO :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BobS311

Me 3....
Bob S


----------



## DAVON

BobS311 said:


> Me 3....
> Bob S


HOW ABOUT RYAN???


----------



## Easy

I ordered 12 bottles of Niftech, should be picking them up late Monday afternoon.
Don


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Make sure he gives some kind of a discount for a multiple order. That way it will help cover your gas cost.


----------



## Easy

Donald Deutsch said:


> Make sure he gives some kind of a discount for a multiple order. That way it will help cover your gas cost.


I got lucky. He answered my email, and again answered his phone when I called. He is located down where my son Rick lives, so I can pick it up and visit my granddaughter at the same time.
Don


----------



## DAVON

BIG FUN WAS HAD TONIGHT AT CLASSIC...:thumbsup::thumbsup: WILL HAVE TO GO BACK SOON :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Classics was fun! 

12 more days to Summer Racing and eating!

Team "MICRO" can't wait!


----------



## BudBartos

Yes it was the BRPer's had a blast the cars were super fast. We were way faster than the 6 cell sliders 

We will have a schedule change to the July 11th race I will post it as soon as I fig it out. Freddie will be out of town that weekend running the offroad nats.


----------



## BudBartos

How was racing today at Freddies?


----------



## Bill Weaver

only me and marty 10-52 sucks


----------



## Bill Weaver

27 min run time


----------



## DAVON

Bill Weaver said:


> 27 min run time


WHAT WAS THE DIFFERENCE IN LAP TIMES?


----------



## Bill Weaver

computer not running, but motor topped out 3/4 down straights running flat out, no need to lift, even when someone was missing line its hard to complete a pass, I guess only time will tell but my first impression is it sucks!! I plan on going next sun maybe with more people it will seem more fun


----------



## DAVON

Bill Weaver said:


> I plan on going next sun maybe with more people it will seem more fun


I'LL BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

If there all about the same speed it will be fun :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

DAVON said:


> I'LL BE THERE :thumbsup:


Hopefully, I'll be able to make it. I need to get our cars set up because with the kids being in school I won't be able get there early on Friday.


----------



## sg1

Bud,
I missed you at the Gate! Even SLIM was on Sunday there!!


----------



## TangTester

How did you do SG1?


----------



## sg1

I did good. I was TQ by just over 2 laps. They used your best 2 qualifiers combined to calculate your qualifying position. That way if you get 1 lucky run it doesn't mean squat unless you can back it up. Then in the main I got a 3/4 track lead and just worked my way carefully threw traffic for a win. They had nice prizes for the A-main... MONEY pay outs


----------



## BudBartos

sg1 said:


> I did good. I was TQ by just over 2 laps. They used your best 2 qualifiers combined to calculate your qualifying position. That way if you get 1 lucky run it doesn't mean squat unless you can back it up. Then in the main I got a 3/4 track lead and just worked my way carefully threw traffic for a win. They had nice prizes for the A-main... MONEY pay outs


Good job SG1 :thumbsup: So in other words You could have the fastest best run of Your life and it does not matter :freak: :freak: :freak: STUPID Just make it better for the WHO HAAA's

But $$ sounds good :thumbsup: Now they need a PRO class, Not the gate but all of RC. Are they closing or staying open for next season?


----------



## Micro_Racer

Nice job sg1! You going to run the BRP summer series?


----------



## sg1

Bud,
I think they are closing for the summer, then next year reopening.

Micro,
I'm going to try.

I here the new Strongsville hobby may have racing out side on a new black top parking lot!


----------



## TangTester

cash payouts, I bet that takes you back to the sprint car days.


----------



## Micro_Racer

sg1 said:


> Micro,
> I'm going to try.
> 
> I here the new Strongsville hobby may have racing out side on a new black top parking lot!


sg1 - see you at the first summer race!

out door track - will it be road rails?:freak:


----------



## sg1

TangTester said:


> cash payouts, I bet that takes you back to the sprint car days.


 Chuck said the guy who wins the money buys the wings!! Just like old times!!

Micro, 
No road rails.. I never had a problem with them??!!?? hmmm...


----------



## BudBartos

SOOOO How much $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> SOOOO How much $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


 If you were there you would know


----------



## K-5 CAPER

SG1: you better make sure the tax man knows about the payday,did they give you a 10-99 along with the large check??


----------



## sg1

K-5 CAPER said:


> SG1: you better make sure the tax man knows about the payday,did they give you a 10-99 along with the large check??


 No check... CASH!!  It was a "gift" no need to claim.


----------



## TangTester

You do need to claim it if it is over $600 or $700. But for some reason I dont think it was that high


----------



## sg1

It's approx. 1/6 off that... I'm safe.


----------



## BudBartos

sg1 said:


> If you were there you would know


 
If I would have known I would have been there


----------



## BudBartos

sg1 said:


> It's approx. 1/6 off that... I'm safe.


At least it was more than the entry


----------



## ghoulardi

Bill Weaver said:


> only me and marty 10-52 sucks


 mayhap it will be more fun getting taken out less. I suspect it will put a premium on set-up to get the most the car can give. Just my .02

Indeed...


----------



## Bill Weaver

Again; only time will tell, but not being able to pull away after passing may provide for more "takeouts". Having more cars on sunday should be more fun


----------



## TangTester

Why Bud SG1 would have beaten you, then you would be pissed that you spent a weekend inside.


----------



## Easy

I picked up 12 bottles of Niftech this afternoon, so if anyone is interested, I will have it at the first summer series race.
Don


----------



## Micro_Racer

Thanks Don - how much a bottle?


----------



## BudBartos

HOW True !!!!!!!!


----------



## sg1

Bill Weaver said:


> Again; only time will tell, but not being able to pull away after passing may provide for more "takeouts". Having more cars on sunday should be more fun


 If you want to run 10-45 all you have to do is run pro stock and beat up on Tang!!
I bet we don't go faster then what you guys running stock last series did!!


----------



## sg1

Micro_Racer said:


> Thanks Don - how much a bottle?


$99.99 + tax + shipping


----------



## Hangtime

Bill Weaver said:


> Again; only time will tell, but not being able to pull away after passing may provide for more "takeouts". Having more cars on sunday should be more fun


Its not accepable to take out a guy that just passed you. If he has position on you let 'em go. Hopefully the slower speed will help the negotiating for position. It should NOT be a issue in qualifying. The main....well boys will be boys. lol


----------



## Easy

$8 a bottle
Don


----------



## Easy

Micro_Racer said:


> Thanks Don - how much a bottle?


$8 a bottle
Don


----------



## Hangtime

Easy said:


> $8 a bottle
> Don


I'll take a bottle.


----------



## BobS311

I'll take a bottel as well,


----------



## BudBartos

99 bottles on the wall 98 bottles of niftech


----------



## ghoulardi

Uhhh... What's a bottel ?


----------



## DAVON

ANYBODY UP FOR FREDDIES ON SUNDAY???? POST IF YOU ARE :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

Easy said:


> $8 a bottle
> Don


I'll take 3!!! I ordered the 4200kv motors Monday morning.:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

ghoulardi said:


> Uhhh... What's a bottel ?


Tats wat da sace com in :freak:


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> Tats wat da sace com in :freak:


ROFLMAO!!!!!!!! That one even made Milty laugh!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> Tats wat da sace com in :freak:


Thanks - fidy cent


----------



## Micro_Racer

martian 710 said:


> ROFLMAO!!!!!!!! That one even made Milty laugh!!!!


Bud - just so you know - that's Rolling On Flore Laughing My A-- Off


----------



## K-5 CAPER

That might of been fifty cents cousin,quarter-nickel


----------



## Micro_Racer

9 More Days ----- :O


----------



## BudBartos

I wa alwy das guod speler :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

One new rule update!!! Max rear tire diameter is 1.400" this is for both stock and super stock. Yes there are those that would try to run 2" diam tires I can name 2


----------



## BudBartos

DAVON said:


> ANYBODY UP FOR FREDDIES ON SUNDAY???? POST IF YOU ARE :thumbsup:


 
I will be there on the 18th :thumbsup:


----------



## ghoulardi

BudBartos said:


> One new rule update!!! Max rear tire diameter is 1.400" this is for both stock and super stock. Yes there are those that would try to run 2" diam tires I can name 2


 Well, so much for THAT idea ! 

Indeed...


----------



## Hangtime

BudBartos said:


> One new rule update!!! Max rear tire diameter is 1.400" this is for both stock and super stock. Yes there are those that would try to run 2" diam tires I can name 2


Good one! I wondered about that with those who mount they're own tires.


----------



## ghoulardi

Have to get a little busier now


----------



## ghoulardi

Say Bud, are you going to mic the gears?


----------



## BudBartos

ghoulardi said:


> Say Bud, are you going to mic the gears?


If need be as they run thru the tech garage. If caught then it's off the trailer and a BIG fine :thumbsup:


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Anyone seen Howard's new track in Youngstown. I just saw a flyer at Freddies.


----------



## BudBartos

I thought You were out there? They are having a big race on May3rd. I will have some entries at the first race.


----------



## DAVON

DAVON said:


> ANYBODY UP FOR FREDDIES ON SUNDAY???? POST IF YOU ARE :thumbsup:


ANYONE??? NASCAR RACE IS ON SATURDAY NIGHT...LAST CHANCE TO PRACTICE FOR THE UP COMING SEASON...:woohoo::thumbsup:


----------



## Donald Deutsch

No Bud I went to see the track in Boardman owned by Hobby Town.


----------



## Micro_Racer

They are the same....


----------



## Donald Deutsch

There are two seperate tracks. One in Boardman [Hobby Town] and Buckeye Raceway & Hobby in Youngstown.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Don - I stand corrected - they do have different addresses. I thought they were the same place.....thanks for the clarification.


----------



## BudBartos

What Two new tracks????


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Yes two new tracks within 1/2 hour of each other, and they opened going into Summer. Any thougts on how long they will stay in business.


----------



## BudBartos

New theory!!!!! Do what makes NO sense and it will work out. Just like the local slot car track winter race ever 2 weeks summer race every week :freak: go fig ??????

GOOD LUCK :thumbsup:


----------



## ghoulardi

Maybe its a new trend. When is the new BRP track opening?


----------



## Bill Weaver

Davon Ill be there


----------



## BudBartos

asap !!! It will be in the driveway


----------



## DAVON

Bill Weaver said:


> Davon Ill be there


WELL??? ANYONE ELSE???


----------



## DAVON

BudBartos said:


> asap !!! It will be in the driveway


WE WILL BE RACING THE NEW BRP 1/64th SCALE BRUSHLESS 4WD PAN CAR....ITS THE NEXT BIG THING....:jest::woohoo:


----------



## Bill Weaver

I hear its a 1/128 scale crawler and its green


----------



## Bill Weaver

Wait a minute that might have been a paintd bug:freak:


----------



## Micro_Racer

DAVON said:


> WELL??? ANYONE ELSE???


Sorry - I will not be able to race this week end.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Have to go to Amsterdam to talk to Artie "the baby gorilla" to get things straightened out


----------



## TangTester

Artie got in a fight on Thursday and left the show. I guess it was a pretty big deal, they would not play the replay during the day.



K-5 CAPER said:


> Have to go to Amsterdam to talk to Artie "the baby gorilla" to get things straightened out


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Thats what I'm talking about it was pretty bad and Artie was supposed to go to Amsterdam last night.Someone needs to get the bay gorilla straightend out he was pi$$ed


----------



## BudBartos

Yes some still remember !!! Here is a response to the body I have on ebay

*Q: Wow Bud bartos what a trip i was a huge fan when i started racing pan cars in 88 i was only 9 so you and cliff lett and kent clausen were like sports stars to me. Its nice to see items like these i buy and restore vintage pan cars now that i dont race anymore.I was wondering if you know anything about any of the older racers doing vintage races or meets thinking maybe you still keep in contact with them? I think that would be so cool just like they do with the full size cars.Well thanks for your time Ryan*



http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=370041577161&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=024


----------



## K-5 CAPER

$20,000


----------



## sg1

You pay me and I'll take it... 

It's sad BUD is only worth 20 bucks....


----------



## ZOOOOM

Brett,
You got PM
Call Me


----------



## martian 710

sg1 said:


> You pay me and I'll take it...
> 
> It's sad BUD is only worth 20 bucks....


It's early yet I'm sure in the last few minutes it will soar to six figures!!!!:woohoo::wave:


----------



## ghoulardi

Bill Weaver said:


> I hear its a 1/128 scale crawler and its green


 I hear small is the new big. :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

sg1 said:


> You pay me and I'll take it...
> 
> It's sad BUD is only worth 20 bucks....


No it's RC thats only worth that  Wish I had some old slot cars


----------



## BudBartos

Here is another one SG1 will remember this :thumbsup: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=370041577187&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=024


----------



## martian 710

Next week well probably see "The Legend" himself listed on Ebay!!!(He better use an old picture though!!!):woohoo::wave:


----------



## DAVON

DAVON said:


> ANYONE??? NASCAR RACE IS ON SATURDAY NIGHT...LAST CHANCE TO PRACTICE FOR THE UP COMING SEASON...:woohoo::thumbsup:


WELL????


----------



## Bill Weaver

maybe Marty


----------



## martian 710

I'm planning on going to Beaver tomorrow night if anyones interested.


----------



## Bill Weaver

MMMM beaver


----------



## DAVON

Bill Weaver said:


> maybe Marty


COOOOOL


----------



## BudBartos

I like Beaver :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

BudBartos said:


> Here is another one SG1 will remember this :thumbsup:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=370041577187&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=024


Next page !!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

martian 710 said:


> Next week well probably see "The Legend" himself listed on Ebay!!!(He better use an old picture though!!!):woohoo::wave:


 
Maybe BRP :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## DAVON

HEY MR. WEAVER, IF YOU HAVE AN EXTRA UNPAINTED COT BODY COULD YOU BRING IT SUNDAY AND COULD I BUY IT FROM YOU OR TRADE FOR SOME DECALS??? I HAVE #5,48,24,88 PLUS OTHERS IF YOUR INTERESTED :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Weaver

sure, will do


----------



## DAVON

Bill Weaver said:


> sure, will do


THANKS :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

DAVON said:


> ANYBODY UP FOR FREDDIES ON SUNDAY???? POST IF YOU ARE :thumbsup:


I think Logan and I are going to be there. Since the weatherman changed his mind and said its not going to rain today I have to go get some work done instead of working on cars today and going to Beaver tonight!!! I hope my car makes it there and back this time!!!


----------



## DAVON

martian 710 said:


> I think Logan and I are going to be there. Since the weatherman changed his mind and said its not going to rain today I have to go get some work done instead of working on cars today and going to Beaver tonight!!! I hope my car makes it there and back this time!!!


GREAT!!! LOOKS LIKE WE'RE GOING TO HAVE A RACE :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

OK only 6 days to the first summer series race :woohoo::woohoo: 
So Who all will be coming? It helps If I have a idea for the food.

I will be there so thats 1 :wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Team "Micro" will be racing - that's 2 more!


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I'll be there for opening evening.


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> OK only 6 days to the first summer series race :woohoo::woohoo:
> So Who all will be coming? It helps If I have a idea for the food.
> 
> I will be there so thats 1 :wave:


3 more from Team RPR!!!! Might have to hire a pit crew, I'm going to be pitting 5 cars for the summer series again!!!:freak::drunk::thumbsup::woohoo::wave:


----------



## Easy

I will be there
Don


----------



## BudBartos

OK up to 8 keep them comin :thumbsup:K5>> Hope no sprint car race that day.
Tang>> You ready??
SG1 >> You in since You won the big bucks at the gayt


----------



## Hangtime

I'm planning on it Bud.


----------



## BudBartos

Great up to 9 !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DAVON

I MAKE 10:woohoo:


----------



## BudBartos

I know George is going and Don S so that is 12 !!!!
What about the short bus???


----------



## DAVON

martian 710 said:


> Might have to hire a pit crew, I'm going to be pitting 5 cars for the summer series again!!!:freak::drunk::thumbsup::woohoo::wave:


ISN'T THAT WHAT A WIFE IS FOR???:tongue::tongue:


----------



## Bill Weaver

Dennis and myself, maybe nikibobby, no Marty


----------



## Marty Mangione

Hay anybody racing at Freddys this sunday??


----------



## Hangtime

What gear you guys running at freddies tomorrow? thinking about it.


----------



## BudBartos

Ok so were up to 15 :thumbsup:Looks like a 2 box of sausage night


----------



## TangTester

I am out for the first race. I have plans I cant change.


----------



## Marty Mangione

I`am running the new set up. It`s slow as dog sh8t but i guess thats what everybody wants . A HUGE STEP BACKWARDS. Marty


----------



## Hangtime

Anyone have a new SLOW spur gear I can use or buy??


----------



## DAVON

Marty Mangione said:


> Hay anybody racing at Freddys this sunday??


I'LL BE THERE ALONG WITH BILL,GEORGE,MAYBE HANGTIME,BRETT AND LOGAN AND MAYBE ONE OR TWO OTHERS AND YOU.:thumbsup:
HANGTIME I'M SURE ONE OF US HAS AN EXTRA SPUR...I KNOW I HAVE ONE BUT IT MIGHT BE A LITTLE USED BUT ITS FINE FOR SOME FUN RACING.YOU CAN USE IT IF YOU COME.:thumbsup:


----------



## Hangtime

Ok, I'll see you tomorrow. Thanks, Davon


----------



## martian 710

Hangtime said:


> Anyone have a new SLOW spur gear I can use or buy??


Sorry Hangtime, I have 3 new 45T and 4-48T spurs, I had to scrounge around to find 52T spurs for the kids cars. Luckly I had a new and used one for them.


----------



## Marty Mangione

I`ll see ya Sunday. Bill Weaver WHAT GIVES???? You OK??


----------



## Marty Mangione

Remember when racing over your head made you faster??? How do you get better Cuz it aint by slowing down.


----------



## vn1500

Marty Mangione said:


> Remember when racing over your head made you faster??? How do you get better Cuz it aint by slowing down.


missing a comma there buddy , but i know what you mean . think i'll be lookin into steppin away from BRP again , once the ever increasing debts from the shop are paid maybe i'll return .:wave:


----------



## DAVON

We Haven't Even Raced Yet....Lets See What Happens When We Get A Few Cars Out There. Maybe Bud Will Change Things If The Racing Is Bad...Who Knows,But Lets Just Go Racing Boys!!!


----------



## martian 710

If anybody going to Freddie's today reads this tell him Logan and I will be there today so he can get us in the computer. We're probably going to get there late.
Thanks,
Brett


----------



## ghoulardi

I'm in for the 18th.
Indeed...


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

5 qualifing heats and a 10 min today guys you missed a good day of racing :woohoo:
See everyone this coming Friday :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

WELL WE HAD SOME FUN TODAY...I THINK THE GEARING IS GOING TO BE JUST FINE :thumbsup:...BUT WE'LL HAVE TO SEE  BUT I'M STILL SLOW AS SH!T :freak:


----------



## Hangtime

Good time today. The new stock gearing makes for really close racing. No more cars running away with the race. The fastest car alone will not win. If you like close racing where 3 or 4 guys finish all on the same lap, this is for you.
It becomes more important to: 
1. stay clean 
2. run the best line. 
3. be nice to the other racers! lol!!:wave:


----------



## martian 710

DAVON said:


> WELL WE HAD SOME FUN TODAY...I THINK THE GEARING IS GOING TO BE JUST FINE :thumbsup:...BUT WE'LL HAVE TO SEE  BUT I'M STILL SLOW AS SH!T :freak:


Well at least you smell a "little" better!!!!! Fun day of racing. At least I got 3 of 5 cars ready for Friday.:thumbsup: I think the new stock gearing will work out great. One thing I noticed is you don't close in on slower cars near as fast and it gives you a little more time to manuver around them. Also if you have a mishap it doesn't take you a whole lap to get back up to speed. I think several racers will actually turn more laps in 5 minutes with this gearing than they did with 10-45!!! We were running around 56-57 laps in 5 minutes and that was with no marshals and Logan on the track with us most of the time.:thumbsup:Thanks Freddie!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Hangtime said:


> Good time today. The new stock gearing makes for really close racing. No more cars running away with the race. The fastest car alone will not win. If you like close racing where 3 or 4 guys finish all on the same lap, this is for you.
> It becomes more important to:
> 1. stay clean
> 2. run the best line.
> 3. be nice to the other racers! lol!!:wave:


 
GOOD TO HERE !!! More like real NASCAR racing I hope :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Well looks like were up to 17 racers!!!!! And it's a summer series and no worries for rain :woohoo:


----------



## Easy

Or snow


----------



## OrangeRacer

I'm in for Friday :thumbsup:

Gonna try Super Stock.


----------



## BudBartos

Great thats 18 :thumbsup: 
There better be NO more snow


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> Only ponits change will be for the mains Qualif will remain the same. First will get 50 points second drops 3 to 47 points and 3rd drops 2 from to 45 points. then We go to the 44,43,42 ect. This will make it more important to do well in the main (less crashing) and it will split up points more for the series.
> 
> On the June 20th race We will be setting the track up as Pocono and on the Aug 1st race it will be Indy. All the rest of the BRP series races will be Freddies hobbies oval with the ice moved out 3 feet on each end to make for a longer track. It should be a blast :thumbsup:
> 
> So don't forget April 18th eating starts at 6:00 and racing at 7:00


Just wanted to bring this post back - the points system is changing for the summer series.


----------



## BudBartos

Yes even more reason to drive clean :thumbsup: 

It's going to be FUN :woohoo:

SG1>> What is Your status? You can't be working or maybe Your working on fig what to do for lunch  Bring My secret part from Zoom Friday !!


----------



## BudBartos

K5 caper >> You planning on coming to the first race Friday or is the rained out sprint race on.


----------



## BobS311

Two things:
1) Thanks for the spelling lesson. I can spell...I just can't *tpye*. :freakemphasis added)

2) Ryan and I will be there on the 18th,

man, you leave for a couple of days and next thing you know....you're the source of all things funny. lol,
Bob


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Friday at Eldora didn't get rained out, very fast and a little cold. If I can drag it out of bed I will be there.Can I do 10-45 with scalpel gears ? Haven't looked at my stuff since I went into winter hibernation.12 more days to craziness in the Bahamas again!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Looks like 20 !!!!! 21 If Dan can wake up  They are stocking up on the Capt Morgan Right ??
K5>> No it does not work out. I will help with gears setup if need be :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Gary C >>> You going to make it?? You have to stay in the BRP EATING and racing association don't forget :wave:


----------



## BudBartos

martian 710 said:


> It's early yet I'm sure in the last few minutes it will soar to six figures!!!!:woohoo::wave:


Yes $20.0000


----------



## BudBartos

The July 11th race will be moved to July 18th. Freddie and the lap counting equip will not be there on the 11th. SOOORY


----------



## BudBartos

I have the rack almost full !!!! Nice new 1.400 dia rear tires :thumbsup:Motors are due in on Thursday.


----------



## ghoulardi

*?????*

Thought 1.400 was max dia. 

Indeed...


----------



## martian 710

Easy, you have a PM!!! K-5, I have a bunch of 45T spurs if you need one.


----------



## BudBartos

ghoulardi said:


> Thought 1.400 was max dia.
> 
> Indeed...


Thats what it said


----------



## Bill Weaver

Bud> pm


----------



## BudBartos

Got it I will get it out for You!!!! Thank You so very much.


----------



## DAVON

BudBartos said:


> I have the rack almost full !!!! Nice new 1.400 dia rear tires :thumbsup:Motors are due in on Thursday.


HOWS ABOUT 52 TOOTH SPUR GEARS????


----------



## martian 710

K-5 CAPER said:


> 12 more days to craziness in the Bahamas again!!!


Got any room for me in your suitcase!!!!:wave:


----------



## martian 710

Castle shorted me a 4200kv motor on my order today. I have to get in touch with them tomorrow to get it sent. Does anybody else want one for $20.00 the shipping should be covered. I think the brushless with the 4200kv motor is going to be the way to go!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

DAVON said:


> HOWS ABOUT 52 TOOTH SPUR GEARS????


Yes they are $50.00 each  Just kidding I have some did You need any.


----------



## BudBartos

martian 710 said:


> Castle shorted me a 4200kv motor on my order today. I have to get in touch with them tomorrow to get it sent. Does anybody else want one for $20.00 the shipping should be covered. I think the brushless with the 4200kv motor is going to be the way to go!!!:thumbsup:


But how long before there are no slow brushless All the new ones are 6000 that I have seen.


----------



## sg1

Bud,
Can you bring me one of those 52 tooth spurs


----------



## BudBartos

SG1 >> Are You going to be there Friday? How about ML23 ??
If Your coming I need more food


----------



## BudBartos

Team Weaver >>> The truck left today with Your supplies :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

I should be there... Not sure about drunk mike...


----------



## ZOOOOM

Bud, Micro and Brett

Wayne will have your secret parts with him on Friday. Thanks and good luck


----------



## sg1

ZOOOOM said:


> Bud, Micro and Brett
> 
> Wayne will have your secret parts with him on Friday. Thanks and good luck


Don't forget the s/h charges!!


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> But how long before there are no slow brushless All the new ones are 6000 that I have seen.


I talked to Castle today and they said that the 4200kv motors are not being discontinued.


----------



## martian 710

sg1 said:


> Don't forget the s/h charges!!


You'll have to talk to Zoom about that, my deal was shipping included!!!:wave:


----------



## DAVON

BudBartos said:


> Yes they are $50.00 each  Just kidding I have some did You need any.


YES I DO :thumbsup:


----------



## Hangtime

DAVON said:


> YES I DO :thumbsup:


I've got your gear Friday Davon.


----------



## sg1

*problem??*

Bud,
While putting the new CNC'ed chassis I noticed something... Not sure if it's a problem... But... EVERYTHING FIT TOGATHER!!!! WOW!!!


----------



## BudBartos

OH NO !!!!!!!!

Davon >>> I sent a gear out. 52 tooth BRP gear :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

sg1 said:


> Bud,
> While putting the new CNC'ed chassis I noticed something... Not sure if it's a problem... But... EVERYTHING FIT TOGATHER!!!! WOW!!!


Are you cheating at golf and using your BRP instead of a ball. Hit it with with your putter and drive it into the hole.:thumbsup::wave::woohoo:


----------



## DAVON

BudBartos said:


> OH NO !!!!!!!!
> 
> Davon >>> I sent a gear out. 52 tooth BRP gear :thumbsup:


BUD I COULD HAVE WAITED TILL FRIDAY...BUT THANKS


----------



## K-5 CAPER

EASY>>> If you have any bottles of tire sauce not spoken for I could use one.Thanks K5


----------



## BudBartos

ONE More day To BRP Racing FUN :woohoo:


----------



## sg1

25 1/2 hours till I get there


----------



## BudBartos

YA HOOO !!!! Motor are in :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

K-5 CAPER said:


> EASY>>> If you have any bottles of tire sauce not spoken for I could use one.Thanks K5


EASY...ME TOO :thumbsup:


----------



## ghoulardi

*Partz*

I could use a 52 t gear too. Tanx

Indeed...:wave:


----------



## cepaw

*sad sad day*

Hey guys, its been a long time, hope everyone is doing well.
I wish I could be racing with you guys, but the job and the little one just wont allow it
so--- sad to say I have a rig for sale, I would love to sell everything to a new racer looking to get into racing BRP. If you guys know of anyone that want a great set up, only used one season, ready to run let me know.
Brp chassis
futaba s9602 servo
novak gtx speed control
ambrc personal transponder
lrp pulsar 2 charger
novak power supply
2 battery packs one is brand new not built
spektrum dx 2 radio/ the tiny reciever
trinity dpd discharger
plus spare parts, new tires, and so on
at least $800 worth of stuff asking $400
Thanks
Mike


----------



## martian 710

Cepaw, sorry you have to sell your stuff. You have a PM!!!
Easy, your little green motor came today!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

GREEN Motor


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> GREEN Motor


Do you have your truck and little green motor ready for tomorrow? Mine's ready and I'm working on Shyniah's now. I'm not sure if she's coming tomorrow. She just found out her Nana and Pap are coming home from Florida 2 days early tomorrow. If she doesn't her Brushless truck will be available if someone else wants to run it. T minus 23 hrs!!!:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## BudBartos

working on mine right now.


----------



## DAVON

BRETT,IF HER TRUCK IS AVAILIBLE...I'D LIKE TO GIVE IT A GO :thumbsup:
&
MIKE,ITS GOOD TO HEAR FROM YOU...WISH YOU COULD BE RACING WITH US...HOPE TO SEE YOU IN THE FUTURE...:wave:


----------



## BudBartos

Truck done geared it 20/47 

It's sittin low since der is a fuul loadd of munuer in it !!!!!!!


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> Truck done geared it 20/47
> 
> It's sittin low since der is a fuul loadd of munuer in it !!!!!!!


Just keep der poopin' of the trackin'!!! It better be geared 14-49 you cheater!!!:dude: Shyniah's has a load of fertilizer in it too!!! The Scotts #99 Ford Truck.:thumbsup: Davon it's all yours if Shyniah doesn't come.


----------



## Hangtime

Is anyone running SS cot????? I plan on it. Just wondered


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> Truck done geared it 20/47
> 
> It's sittin low since der is a fuul loadd of munuer in it !!!!!!!


Livi'n the low life, I see. I have my truck ready to rumble.

see you all tomorrow!:woohoo:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Hangtime said:


> Is anyone running SS cot????? I plan on it. Just wondered


Yep...I will


----------



## martian 710

Hangtime said:


> Is anyone running SS cot????? I plan on it. Just wondered


Me three!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Me 4>>>>>>>less than 12 hours to BRP racing at Freddies Palace of Fun!!!!!! Sombody give me a wake up call!!!


----------



## OrangeRacer

Me 5.......10 hours to go :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Hangtime said:


> Is anyone running SS cot????? I plan on it. Just wondered


I am and I know SG1 !!!!!

See You all later. Don't forget the track will be longer so don't turn in too early :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

8-10 car cot heat..>>>>>>>>could be fun


----------



## Don S

Is that sausage I smell cookin'??????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## sg1

Bud,
How much is it to claim batteries??
Can a COT driver claim a stock driver's motor??


----------



## BudBartos

sg1 said:


> Bud,
> How much is it to claim batteries??
> Can a COT driver claim a stock driver's motor??


You can only claim in class Your running. 
No battery claim ! Why You blow all of Your up 

Don S >> Yes the smoke alarm was going off for like 5 min I left the door open and House now smells like Italian sausage :thumbsup:


----------



## Hangtime

sg1 said:


> Bud,
> How much is it to claim batteries??
> Can a COT driver claim a stock driver's motor??


Websters: 

Motor claim - (The free motor break-in rule) Whereas a racer to lazy to properly break-in a new motor to replace their now worn out paper weight they were racing with, can screw the fast guy by taking his.


----------



## BudBartos

Hangtime said:


> Websters:
> 
> Motor claim - (The free motor break-in rule) Whereas a racer to lazy to properly break-in a new motor to replace their now worn out paper weight they were racing with, can screw the fast guy by taking his.


 
Don't go so FAST :thumbsup:

See Ya all soon :wave::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Hangtime>>> what is the proper way to break in a new motor??


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Good turn out for our first race. I enjoyed the new gear choice, not because I TQed And won the A main. I know it made for closer racing and less marshaling. I vote to keep the rule change. Bud thank's for the eats,and Freddie thanks for another great race night.


----------



## martian 710

Another fun night of racing!!! Thanks Freddie & Bud!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Easy

Thanks to all who made the night a bunch of fun. Thanks to Bud, Freddie, and SG1 for helping us "slow" guys out.
Gearing was great, it made for good racing, now if only I can keep from hitting the posts....
Don


----------



## BudBartos

Yes it was a great night of racing. Lots of close action :thumbsup:I wish We could have had that 10 min Super stock main.

Thanks to all that came out. Next race May 9th I hear that Gary C will be making a return at this race 

Micro >> can You post the result when You have time ?

Thanks again to Freddies Hobbies !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cepaw

Hi guys, I was asked to sell off my stuff seperate so here are prices
BRP scv2m with futaba s9602 servo, 4 cell battery pack, motor, new in package tires purple rear, green rear, orange front, and misc spare parts $70
novak xrs sport rev speed control $15
novak gtx speed control $50
spektrum dx 2 radio w/ original and tiny receiver $70
lrp pulsar 2 charger $50
novak 10a power supply $50
new in package team scream 4 cell battery $10
trinity dpd discharger $35
personal transponder is pending sale
thanks
Mike


----------



## Hangtime

K-5 CAPER said:


> Hangtime>>> what is the proper way to break in a new motor??


Read the motor section under setup tips in the BRP manual section on Bud's web site. I think it is meant for the slot motors, but I have used it religiously with the 370. The beauty of this technique is the com wear & distortion is minimal. I also read tangs tips & will tap the arm a bit for good luck (seat bushings) lol. Most importantly you MUST polish the can for good karma. The more you rub the better!  The motors seem to get better after a few races. Hope this helps!

HT


----------



## OrangeRacer

Thanks Hangtime, I was wondering the same.

Thanks Bud and Freddie for yet another fun night of racing. Didn't do great but I like the gear rule:thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

The link to the motor set-up page -- one thing to keep in mind is that it was written for the 16d motor. 
Bud - is this still the recommended "motor break in" for the 370?

http://brpracing.com/images/setuptips.pdf


----------



## Hangtime

Heck, Some guys I know would run them in lacquer thinner! Now I'm not recommending that unless you have a fire extinguisher. LOL But, really that technique can & has been used on any brushed motor. When I recall guys doing it was about 1984.


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> The link to the motor set-up page -- one thing to keep in mind is that it was written for the 16d motor.
> Bud - is this still the recommended "motor break in" for the 370?
> 
> http://brpracing.com/images/setuptips.pdf


 
If You do it to the 370 motor You have to be very careful not to run it too long. The brushes on those motors are very small. I do not break mine in at all in water I just free run it for about 10 min on 5 volt. Then I run it in the car like half of a charge no comm drops. Then one drop of Voo Doo and race it.
Spay out after run but do not spray with motor running, let it dry then oil it and your ready to go.


----------



## BudBartos

Hangtime said:


> Heck, Some guys I know would run them in lacquer thinner! Now I'm not recommending that unless you have a fire extinguisher. LOL But, really that technique can & has been used on any brushed motor. When I recall guys doing it was about 1984.


Correct I did one in diet sprite and it won the indoor champs back around that time. Gill Pataky Team Parma


----------



## BudBartos

Don D >> I forgot Good job on Your TQ run and A main win :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Thanks for the motor info Bud, so you wouldn't dip it in ..........say,Captain Morgan????


----------



## Micro_Racer

Hangtime said:


> Heck, Some guys I know would run them in lacquer thinner! Now I'm not recommending that unless you have a fire extinguisher. LOL But, really that technique can & has been used on any brushed motor. When I recall guys doing it was about 1984.


or you could go brushless and not do ANYTHING to the motor - EVER - and be fast the first race and the last race of the series.....


----------



## Micro_Racer

K-5 CAPER said:


> Thanks for the motor info Bud, so you wouldn't dip it in ..........say,Captain Morgan????


Not unless you want the motor to "stagger" to the finish line :freak:

Now on the other hand, I hear having "a little captain in you" is an advantage:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Micro>> Will results be posted anywere? With laps


----------



## Bill Weaver

Cepaw>> pm Davon> Sliders next week? do the rules mean any brand assembled batt pack ???


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Thanks Bud it was my pleasure.


----------



## DAVON

Bill Weaver said:


> Cepaw>> pm Davon> Sliders next week? do the rules mean any brand assembled batt pack ???


YES ANY FACTORY ASSEMBLED PACK...TOWER HAS INTEGY 1400's FOR $18.99...OR YOU CAN USE ONE OF MINE I HAVE THREE...OH AND YES I'LL GO IF YOUR TALKING ABOUT CLASSIC ON SATURDAY...I WAS THINKING ABOUT ASKING IF YOU WERE INTRESETED..:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Weaver

yeah Im in. I will order batteries now, did you order a body yet??


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Sliders next week>>>at first I thought you 2 guys were dating and heading out for some cuisine at the local White Castle restaraunt


----------



## DAVON

Bill Weaver said:


> yeah Im in. I will order batteries now, did you order a body yet??


COOL..:thumbsup: 
NO,I WAS GOING TO WAIT AND SEE WHAT THEY HAVE OUT AT CLASSIC...SOMEBODY SAID THEY CARRY ALL KINDS OF SLIDER STUFF.
AND I HATE WHITE CASTLE


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bill - PM


----------



## DAVON

HEY BILL & ANYBODY ELSE WHO WANTS TOO,CHECK THIS OUT...http://www.one18th.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=210


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Danica wins in Japan!!!!!!!! Looks better in a speedo than Castro-Neves and Tony Kanaan!!!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Ttt>>>>>


----------



## K-5 CAPER

But pete fusco and Tony p may give her a run for the money..eh Bud?


----------



## cepaw

Hi guys, I was asked to sell off my stuff seperate so here are prices
BRP scv2m with futaba s9602 servo, 4 cell battery pack, motor, new in package tires purple rear, green rear, orange front, and misc spare parts $70
novak xrs sport rev speed control $15
novak gtx speed control $50
spektrum dx 2 radio w/ original and tiny receiver $70(SOLD)
lrp pulsar 2 charger $50
novak 10a power supply $50
new in package team scream 4 cell battery $10
trinity dpd discharger $35
personal transponder is (sold)
thanks
Mike


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> Micro>> Will results be posted anywere? With laps


Freddie should post the laps on his forum....

New track records:
Stock:
53 -5:02.27 - Don Deutsch
101 - 10:03.12 - Don Deutsch

Stock Novice:
44 - 5:04.51 - Ryan Sauer

Brushless:
58 - 5:04.85 - Bud
112 - 10:03.75 - Bud

COT:
58 - 5:00.80 - Bud
No 10 minute time due to computer error


----------



## Micro_Racer

Would you look at that - Bud's COT and Brushless laps are identical....with out all the BS that goes into a 370 motor.....I may only run brushless this winter series.....sick of working on motors
Brushless:
No break in
No spray
No speed drops
No loss in performance
No having to buy several to find the ONE fast motor


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Nothing to say, just wanted to be the 500th poster.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

next race Bud and SG1 >>>8-45 gearing for super stock??


----------



## martian 710

K-5 CAPER said:


> next race Bud and SG1 >>>8-45 gearing for super stock??


I'd be willing to let them try 9-45 first!!!:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

ok as long as I take hangtimes motor also


----------



## BobS311

CEPAW:
You have a PM


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> Would you look at that - Bud's COT and Brushless laps are identical....with out all the BS that goes into a 370 motor.....I may only run brushless this winter series.....sick of working on motors
> Brushless:
> No break in
> No spray
> No speed drops
> No loss in performance
> No having to buy several to find the ONE fast motor


 
If You noticed I didn't do anything to eighter all night.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

alot of time spraying out a motor and re-lube>>>>>>>don't want to sell anymore?


----------



## martian 710

K-5 CAPER said:


> ok as long as I take hangtimes motor also


It's a good thing Tang wasn't there or it would have been his by the 3rd round!!!


----------



## Hangtime

Micro - One thing you're overlooking with brushless is buying those does nothing to help bud stay in business. Unless Mamba is going to start providing BRP parts I would scrap that one. Now go buy a fist full of stuff from bud! lol


----------



## DAVON

BILL...PM :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Hangtime said:


> Micro - One thing you're overlooking with brushless is buying those does nothing to help bud stay in business. Unless Mamba is going to start providing BRP parts I would scrap that one. Now go buy a fist full of stuff from bud! lol


I like that :thumbsup: How about the whole thing


----------



## sg1

Micro_Racer said:


> Freddie should post the laps on his forum....
> 
> New track records:
> Stock:
> 53 -5:02.27 - Don Deutsch
> 101 - 10:03.12 - Don Deutsch
> 
> Stock Novice:
> 44 - 5:04.51 - Ryan Sauer
> 
> Brushless:
> 58 - 5:04.85 - Bud
> 112 - 10:03.75 - Bud
> 
> COT:
> 58 - 5:00.80 - Bud
> No 10 minute time due to computer error


Does that mean there are no points awarded for the COT main??


----------



## sg1

K-5 CAPER said:


> next race Bud and SG1 >>>8-45 gearing for super stock??


 My car was slow! I needed a 11 or 12 pinion!!


----------



## BudBartos

sg1 said:


> Does that mean there are no points awarded for the COT main??


No We will go with the 5 min race for points !!!!!!!!!!! Why We did not stop and restart I do not know. Next time We have to ask if it is set for 10 min,
All I need is a good gear mesh 

Sounds like Gary C and Rich D will make a return on the 9th :thumbsup:


Anyone have a interest in going to the Buckeye speedway race on the 3rd of May. They are running both classes of BRP stock and super stock. They also have a mini t class but I don't know if that would include sliders. There ph is (330) 270-1742


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> No We will go with the 5 min race for points !!!!!!!!!!! Why We did not stop and restart I do not know. Next time We have to ask if it is set for 10 min,
> All I need is a good gear mesh
> 
> By the 5 min. results?? That because if we woulda went ten you know I woulda won!! At 8 minutes in there were a few cars that didn't have the handling


----------



## Hangtime

sg1;By the 5 min. results?? That because if we woulda went ten you know I woulda won!! At 8 minutes in there were a few cars that didn't have the handling :)[/quote said:


> That would be mine. I'll not be using that setup again.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

at 13 minutes my car was just comming in!


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Wayne thanks again for the tweek suggestion, it did make a difference in the right direction.


----------



## sg1

No problem Don


----------



## BudBartos

True solid T plate not the way to go for 10 min main !! I got way loose


----------



## Micro_Racer

Hangtime said:


> Micro - One thing you're overlooking with brushless is buying those does nothing to help bud stay in business. Unless Mamba is going to start providing BRP parts I would scrap that one. Now go buy a fist full of stuff from bud! lol


last time I checked with Bud - he was not making any $ on motors, Unless some one claimed his.... Maybe that's why he tries each one before they go on the rack


----------



## BudBartos

I think I'm going to start giving away the BRP parts and selling the Italian sausages :wave:


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> I think I'm going to start giving away the BRP parts and selling the Italian sausages :wave:


The old indoor dirt oval in Mars always made more money selling food than they did selling parts on raceday!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## DougK

Hi all, great board. New here, have been away from R/C for about 8 years. And after talking to Don D I want in on some of this 1/18 scale racing. Bud how do I get one of your SC18V2M kit? Don said this is the car to have.
I really miss racing but can't afford 10th scale stuff anymore.(wife and 2 kids)
so I am looking forward to trying this. Even got my cousin and his son wanting one. Maybe 3 new 1/18 racers.:thumbsup:
Sounds like you guys are having alot of fun.

Doug K


----------



## martian 710

DougK said:


> Hi all, great board. New here, have been away from R/C for about 8 years. And after talking to Don D I want in on some of this 1/18 scale racing. Bud how do I get one of your SC18V2M kit? Don said this is the car to have.
> I really miss racing but can't afford 10th scale stuff anymore.(wife and 2 kids)
> so I am looking forward to trying this. Even got my cousin and his son wanting one. Maybe 3 new 1/18 racers.:thumbsup:
> Sounds like you guys are having alot of fun.
> 
> Doug K


Doug,
If you look a page or 2 back on this thread cepaw has a great deal on a good car and extra's. Hope to see you at the track soon!!!
Brett 


cepaw, you have a PM.


----------



## BudBartos

Or call Me at (440) 988-4398 for special racer bulk deals :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

DOUG, ITS THE BEST RACING AROUND AND THE BEST GROUP OF RACERS...YOU'LL HAVE FUN EVERYTIME YOU RACE...HOPE TO SEE YOU SOON :thumbsup:


----------



## DougK

Well, I just got off the phone with cepaw and got his rig so I should be at the next race.:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

DougK said:


> Well, I just got off the phone with cepaw and got his rig so I should be at the next race.:thumbsup:


Great. That was a good ride. I think He had it set up for Super stock. If Your going to run stock all You have to do is go to a 52 tooth spur gear.

Hope to see You at the next race :wave:


----------



## TangTester

Well I am back, I am gald to see that there was plenty of racers for the first race. I believe that was the first openning race day that I have missed since Bud started have these series. I look foward to the next race. Hopefully I will not get set out of town again.
Tang


----------



## Micro_Racer

we missed you Tang - see you on May 9th!


----------



## BudBartos

Yes in deed


----------



## sg1

I'm going to polish a motor and see if it's faster


----------



## Micro_Racer

Hangtime - What do you use to polish your motor? I have tried a polishing compound and a soft Dremel polishing bit, but I can't get mine shinny like yours?? What's your secret?


----------



## sg1

Micro_Racer said:


> Hangtime - What do you use to polish your motor? I have tried a polishing compound and a soft Dremel polishing bit, but I can't get mine shinny like yours?? What's your secret?


 LOL... My looks like poop.. I tried diamond compound!


----------



## BudBartos

I'm just going to claim His next race    :woohoo:


----------



## sg1

Bud you can claim mine


----------



## Hangtime

I'm in columbus for code classes. I don't have a laptop, but luckily they have a business room with a laptop. 

The motor - I have some wentol polishing compound. Spread out a soft cloth & apply polish to a small area. Then just rub the motor on it back & forth while turning the motor around to get it all. No kidding, It only takes about 3 min. & its as shiney as a babys ass. any metal polish will work. I do the pods too! 
Sg1 is going to paint his black with flames. :wave: Gotta go hit the books.
later, HT


----------



## Hangtime

BudBartos said:


> I'm just going to claim His next race    :woohoo:


I'll do a bait & switch on you to!

If we break out the Captain, you won't be fast, but you won't care either! lol


----------



## sg1

I will have 1 black motor with flames and 1 polished!!!!!


----------



## martian 710

I know what you guys are up to. You found a faster type of motor and your removing all the identifying marks aren't you.:devil::wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer

martian710 - that would be illegal, and considered cheating.


----------



## BudBartos

martian 710 said:


> I know what you guys are up to. You found a faster type of motor and your removing all the identifying marks aren't you.:devil::wave:


 
Ricks motor had the lables on it at least the ones I looked at. Do not take those labels off or I will have to look real had to see the flat spot, then I will have to pull the pinion to see if it was a hand made flat spot :drunk:


----------



## martian 710

I don't know if we're going to make the next 2 races. I just got Logan's baseball schedule and he has 2 Friday night games. Of course they are on May 9th and 30th!!! Might have to get everyone to do a rain dance those days.:woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## sg1

martian 710 said:


> I know what you guys are up to. You found a faster type of motor and your removing all the identifying marks aren't you.:devil::wave:


I thought a polished motor would lower the drag coeifficent and help with straight away speeds....


----------



## K-5 CAPER

SG1>> do you know when the smack-offs are on the Rome show??


----------



## BudBartos

martian 710 said:


> I don't know if we're going to make the next 2 races. I just got Logan's baseball schedule and he has 2 Friday night games. Of course they are on May 9th and 30th!!! Might have to get everyone to do a rain dance those days.:woohoo::woohoo:


 
Rain it is for the 9th and 30th :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

K-5 CAPER said:


> SG1>> do you know when the smack-offs are on the Rome show??


FRIDAY!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Thanks


----------



## BudBartos

sg1 said:


> I thought a polished motor would lower the drag coeifficent and help with straight away speeds....


To do that take that heat sink off it creates drag


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Did Richards dad just say somthing about a mast##BATING rooster??


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> To do that take that heat sink off it creates drag


I agree, a 10-45 didn't make much heat!!


----------



## sg1

Now that I think about it Bud... that was just additional unsprung weight....


----------



## ghoulardi

BudBartos said:


> Truck done geared it 20/47
> 
> It's sittin low since der is a fuul loadd of munuer in it !!!!!!!


 Unuther prowd grajewut of hukt on fonix !!:drunk:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

what front tire compound did eveyone run this past Friday>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Tang did either you or Mr Weaver hear Richards dad yesterday....sooo funny!!


----------



## BudBartos

I ran purple rears and HB orange fronts. Solid T plate. In the so called 10 min main I got way loose at about 8 min so I think I will run the same tires but go to the standard T plate. Or a blue dot left rear.


----------



## sg1

Blue left rear
Purple right rear
High bite fronts
98grams left rear


----------



## Bill Weaver

Crazy Rooster


----------



## martian 710

K-5 CAPER said:


> what front tire compound did eveyone run this past Friday>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Tang did either you or Mr Weaver hear Richards dad yesterday....sooo funny!!


Purple rears, high bite fronts, reg. t-plate on all five cars.:freak::thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

*racing?*

Any of you kids up for going to Freddies on a Sunday??


----------



## Micro_Racer

sg1 - according to Freddies calender on his forum page, he does not race indoor on Sundays anymore. It looks like all races are Saturday 1/4th scale.

Not sure, but if we get enough guys - he may let us use the computer to get lap times???


----------



## BudBartos

Anyone have a interest in going to the Buckeye speedway race on the 3rd of May. They are running both classes of BRP stock and super stock. They also have a mini t class but I don't know if that would include sliders. There ph is (330) 270-1742

I was thinking of going to this  Anyone else


----------



## sg1

Where is that track located? Is it road or oval?


----------



## Micro_Racer

*Buckeye Raceway*

The race is Carpet Oval.
3303 B Mahoning Ave.
Youngstown, OH 44509
330-270-1742

Big race is Sunday May 3rd - doors open at 8AM racing at noon

$15.00 first class - $12 second - $8 third

I would be interested.....


----------



## BudBartos

May 3rd is Sat !!! It is a Oval !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And it is fairly close to the original Quaker Steak and Lube in Sharron


----------



## sg1

Does this place have a website or thread?


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> May 3rd is Sat !!! It is a Oval !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And it is fairly close to the original Quacker Steak and Lube in Sharron


Bud - the flyer I have has Sunday - May 3rd -- maybe some one should call?


----------



## BudBartos

OK Just talked to Howard it is Sunday May 4th they had the flyer wrong.
I sort of wish it was Sat ??? Will have to see.


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> OK Just talked to Howard it is Sunday May 4th they had the flyer wrong.
> I sort of wish it was Sat ??? Will have to see.


Someone should tell all 70 entries


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I could be talked into a road trip if enough people are interested.


----------



## martian 710

I'm going to try and make it. It just depends if the weather and Logan's baseball schedule lets me get caught up on my work next week. I've got a major mulch job to get done for a wedding on the 10th.


----------



## Bill Weaver

R.I.P. Kenneth Keith


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Yes Mr Weaver, tragicaly another wack packer bites the dust. I am a little concerned about Eric the midget!


----------



## Bill Weaver

ETM hell, what about Artie!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Artie is as healthy as a horse.......a very large horse


----------



## martian 710

Hey!!! This is Hobby Talk not Howy Talk!!!:drunk::wave:


----------



## TangTester

I dont feel too sorry Kenneth, he was in jail for some bad stuff


----------



## Bill Weaver

innocent until proven, but yes very bad stuff. Davon > sat night??


----------



## DAVON

Bill Weaver said:


> Davon > sat night??


YES, I'LL BE THERE..:thumbsup: AROUND 3pm...FIRST ONE THERE SAVES PIT SPACES..:thumbsup:
DID YOU LOOK AT THE SLIDER PAGE ON one18th.com??


----------



## DAVON

HEY BILL, DON'T FORGET YOUR SHOCK CLIPS AND I HAVE SOME 60 & 40WT SHOCK OIL IF YOU WANT TO CHANGE IT...:thumbsup:


----------



## Hangtime

Bud, got the gear. thanks!


----------



## DAVON

HEY BILL,BRING YOUR BRP ON SATURDAY...AND IF ANYBODY ELSE WANTS TO RACE...MAYBE WE CAN GET ENOUGH FOR A CLASS :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

see u ladies 5/9 bahamas bound!


----------



## Micro_Racer

So what's the verdict on going to the Buckeye Race this comming Sunday (4th)?


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 >> Make sure You wear Your sunscreen :thumbsup: 

Micro>> Looks like a wait and see what the weather will be like race


----------



## DAVON

HEY BRPers,IF ITS ALRIGHT WITH FREDDIE,IS THERE ANYONE WHO WANTS TO RACE NEXT FRIDAY MAY 2nd....POST IF INTERESTED :thumbsup:


----------



## Hangtime

i have a nice mamba competition esc w/8000kv motor. has seen little use & just laying around so its outta here. $85 shipped USA!


----------



## BudBartos

Hey!!!! You can't sell stuff on here 

8000 look out way fast !!


----------



## Hangtime

Trying to help out the brushless class. This & a 4200 motor & you're in. Or spend the $130 on the new one.


----------



## DAVON

DAVON said:


> HEY BRPers,IF ITS ALRIGHT WITH FREDDIE,IS THERE ANYONE WHO WANTS TO RACE NEXT FRIDAY MAY 2nd....POST IF INTERESTED :thumbsup:


FREDDIE SAID IT'S OKAY...:thumbsup::woohoo::thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

I'am out for Friday. If I run at all it will be the race on Sunday at Buckeye.
Sorry !!!!!!


----------



## DAVON

BudBartos said:


> I'am out for Friday. If I run at all it will be the race on Sunday at Buckeye.
> Sorry !!!!!!


HEY I SAID TO POST IF YOU WERE INTERESTED:tongue:
SO IS ANYONE INTERESTED??:thumbsup:


----------



## Ohio_Norm

If I make it back in time I'll be there!


----------



## Hangtime

DAVON said:


> HEY I SAID TO POST IF YOU WERE INTERESTED:tongue:
> SO IS ANYONE INTERESTED??:thumbsup:


 Naw, Its offroad season. Depending on the weather I'll be outdoors this weekend. See at the next points race. HT


----------



## Hangtime

FYI - Kid Kahuna is taking the Mamba from me. Easy has seconds if he backs out. Thanks


----------



## BudBartos

Looks like We will have some new races at the next race :thumbsup:One New to BRP and 2 that are making there return for the summer series and that great Italian sausage


----------



## DougK

I will be there, have not driven an R/C in about 8 years.(Oh Boy)


----------



## BudBartos

Doug >> Good to hear !!! Did You need anything?


----------



## DougK

Bud........Yes, and I will give you a call when I get my list done. Are you allowed to run 2 classes? And how much is the 2nd class?


----------



## BudBartos

Yes You can run as many as You can. First is $15.00 $5.00 of that goes to the food I think second is $10.00. Kids get a break I beleive.


----------



## Easy

DougK said:


> Bud........Yes, and I will give you a call when I get my list done. Are you allowed to run 2 classes? And how much is the 2nd class?


Great to see you coming back. I am looking forward to racing with you again.

Don P.


----------



## DAVON

BILL...YOU GOT PM:woohoo:


----------



## BudBartos

OK guys got more TSR1500 cells in and beleive it or not motors :woohoo::woohoo:

Good thing to use those stimulus checks on Since BRP needs some stimulus.
Don't forget this is going to save our economy 

Right as Gas goes to $4.00 and above:freak:


----------



## martian 710

It's snowing here right now!!!:freak::drunk:


----------



## BudBartos

What I hoped for rain on the 9th not snow today


----------



## BudBartos

OK No Buckeye race this sunday for Myself or Don S  
I have things to do and Don also does.
So next race is at Freddies BRP series on May 9th :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

7 Days to oval excitment :thumbsup:Looks like We may have like 5 new and returning racers.


----------



## RC10GT1980

THE Buggy Master is going to be back again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol hey fellow racers!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Only 6 more days!


----------



## martian 710

Micro_Racer said:


> Only 6 more days!


Unless the forecast changes, (that never happens) looks like I'll be coaching baseball.


----------



## BudBartos

martian 710 said:


> Unless the forecast changes, (that never happens) looks like I'll be coaching baseball.


It will rain Friday afternoon early only in Mars Pa just in time to call the game.
See You at the race :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## TangTester

Wow It has been a long time since I have raced oval My last race was the figure 8 race. I feel sorry for the ones in my heat LOL


----------



## K-5 CAPER

pm Bud


----------



## BudBartos

K5 >>> Got it !!!!!!!!!!
Glad Your back from the trip !!!!! Did You get a good tan


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Yes I did make some time for some lounging in the beautiful weather


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Is Friday's oval the same as the last race at Freddies...(longer,shorter??)


----------



## BudBartos

It is the same as the last race.


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> It is the same as the last race.


I think we should run it the other direction this time!!!:devil::woohoo::wave:


----------



## TangTester

I am sure some will be runing the other way


----------



## BudBartos

Tang>> You getting exited about racing this Friday :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVE B

Bud, how much are the tsr1500's and motors?? Any pictures of what the sprint bodies look like?? Thanks, Dave


----------



## BudBartos

Dave >> Batt's are $22.00 for 4 cell ,motors are $11.00
I don't have any pictures right now.


----------



## BudBartos

Doug >> Your car went out today !!! See You Friday :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

K5 >> Your stuff also went out :wave:


----------



## DougK

Thanks Bud


----------



## BudBartos

Well just a few more days to BRP racing fun !!!
I figure the same group that was at the last race will be there. Martian710 may have baseball. I know there are at least 4 others coming so We should have a good turnout. If You not going to make it let Me know so I can adjust the food :thumbsup:

See Ya All Friday :wave:

Oh yes the rack is full !!!


----------



## sg1

BUD!! Check your phone messages!! You have an order


----------



## BudBartos

Got it !!!!! I can retire now


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Just dripping with sarcasm!!!!!!! Good 1 Bud


----------



## sg1

K-5 CAPER said:


> Just dripping with sarcasm!!!!!!! Good 1 Bud


All I bought was 1 body post..... But it was $1,929,465.24 plus shipping


----------



## K-5 CAPER

The rising fuel costs have apparently driven Bud to gouge us racers by 1,000,363 % there SG1, its the trickle down effect I guess.


----------



## sg1

Something was trickling on me......


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Perhaps retired NASCAR guy from 70's and 80's the legendary Dick Trickle????


----------



## Hangtime

Whats on the dinner menu this week?


----------



## BudBartos

Same as always !!!!!!!!!


----------



## sg1

I hope hangtime has a fast motor for me


----------



## Hangtime

sg1 said:


> I hope hangtime has a fast motor for me


I hope I have a fast one for me!


----------



## Hangtime

Bud, Is the rental ride available this friday?? I'm trying to get my son to come.


----------



## BudBartos

Yes I will get it ready !!!!!!


----------



## TangTester

I will need one too


----------



## Hangtime

TangTester said:


> I will need one too


What, a motor or a rental or a new menu???/


----------



## TangTester

yes!!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bud, any chance of having flathead and wild mushrooms some race night??


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Don't forget 23 cent large one topping pizza copliments of Pappa John's today


----------



## sg1

How about some burgers too? I can bring a few dozen if you want


----------



## TangTester

Not the special 1 lb SG1 burger?


----------



## sg1

oh no! those are just for me


----------



## Hangtime

K-5 CAPER said:


> Don't forget 23 cent large one topping pizza copliments of Pappa John's today


You wait in line, I'll buy


----------



## ghoulardi

*Fooood !!!*

I can bring some venison brats.

Indeed...:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

I think the Papa Johns thing was all set up !!!!!!!! Just think how much advertising they got :freak:

Martian 710 >> Baseball rained out yet??


----------



## martian 710

No baseball tommorrow. I don't know what we're doing yet. Tommorrow night is the first game of the Penguin-Flyers series and we have to get up early Saturday morning to go the the Wings Over Pittsburgh Airshow!!!


----------



## Bill Weaver

K5> tomorrows best of is cookie pus, its a classic


----------



## BudBartos

martian 710 said:


> No baseball tommorrow. I don't know what we're doing yet. Tommorrow night is the first game of the Penguin-Flyers series and we have to get up early Saturday morning to go the the Wings Over Pittsburgh Airshow!!!


 
Cool if not We will see You next time :wave:

DougK>> I just realized I forgot the transponder mount will hav at track. Sorry


----------



## BudBartos

Rent a racer is ready to go !!! It is set up for stock. $10.00 to rent I wrench it :thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester

cookie pus didn't fred almost quit over that


----------



## Bill Weaver

Its so funny,Fred gets his mom a cookie pus for mothers day then Howard busts his balls til he walks out. see you tommorow


----------



## K-5 CAPER

looking forward to that thanks Bill


----------



## DougK

BudBartos said:


> Cool if not We will see You next time :wave:
> 
> DougK>> I just realized I forgot the transponder mount will hav at track. Sorry


No need found a personal transponder :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Martian are you going to Lernerville Tuesday?


----------



## martian 710

No racing for us tonight. Too many other things going on this weekend. I been too busy with work to get the cars ready anyway. Hopefully it will rain out baseball for next race and we can make it. Everybody have fun!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Now what to do with all those baked beans Brett >> Have fun. See You next time :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

K-5 CAPER said:


> Martian are you going to Lernerville Tuesday?


I was hoping to but my wife is going to be in Vegas. So I'm stuck with the kids and it's a school night.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Just say no to the baked beans.......PLEASE!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Take the kids to the track,and no school it is a learning and cultural experience all in one,kind of like a field trip!!????!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Got to get my 3-4 hours sleep in before big nite at Freddies somebody give me a wake up call!!!!!


----------



## martian 710

K-5 CAPER said:


> Take the kids to the track,and no school it is a learning and cultural experience all in one,kind of like a field trip!!????!


I think since mom get's to go to Vegas. The kid's and I can go to Lernerville!!! Just don't tell mom. Remember what happens in Sarver stays in Sarver!!!:wave:


----------



## DAVON

K-5 CAPER said:


> somebody give me a wake up call!!!!!


WAKE UP!!!!!!:wave:


----------



## BudBartos

K5 >>>> You up yet


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Thanks for the wake up call guys, Another fun night of racing,thanks Bud and Freddie.Nice job on those world famous BRP sausages Bud!!


----------



## Hangtime

Some really good driving tonight & then...Uh...Well, Some really good driving tonight. lol
Thanks Bud & Freddie. Eric & I had a great time. We both left smiling. Eric even asked when the next race is. 

I have to hand it to the guys that drive a distance to get to the track. I know some are driving a hour or better & you know it has to cost $20 -$25 bucks to get there & back. This Buds for you!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Easy

It was another fun night. Thanks Freddie and Bud. See you all next time.
Don


----------



## BudBartos

Yes 24 races took to the track for some great competition.
The stock Main was a total blast to watch some real good close racing. DougK was our new racer and did very well first time out :thumbsup:
The super stock was a intense race with national champion SG1 just slightly behind Me for 10 min  

The new gearing has made for some real close fun racing as far as I can see.

Thanks to all that made it out and even those that didn't. Freddies Hobbies the place to race :thumbsup:

I think Micro will have the results soon.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Good run by Davon in that stock "A" main!!!


----------



## DAVON

K-5 CAPER said:


> Good run by Davon in that stock "A" main!!!


THANKS K-5...IT FELT REALLY GOOD TO BE FAST AGAIN:woohoo:
IT WAS ALSO GREAT TO SEE GARY AGAIN 
HAD A GREAT TIME AS USUAL...THANKS FREDDIE AND BUD :thumbsup:
HOPE ALL THE NEW RACERS HAD FUN AND COME BACK FOR MORE..:wave:


----------



## DAVON

OHIO NORM...I DON'T KNOW WHERE I PUT YOUR EMAIL ADDRESS...SO I HOPE YOU SEE THIS...http://www.one18th.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=210...CHECK IT OUT :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Yes it was good to see Gary>>as Dick would say "D. T. that sob"


----------



## BudBartos

Here is a speed tip from Bud. SET IT AND FERGET IT :thumbsup:It's 95% in the sauce


----------



## TangTester

or Forget it


----------



## K-5 CAPER

I wish I could forget it// damn hookers


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> Here is a speed tip from Bud. SET IT AND FERGET IT :thumbsup:It's 95% in the sauce


It doesn't make cents...


----------



## ghoulardi

*Sauce?*

Freddy's Palace of Fun, Where Da Sauce Be Da Boss. ( I think Red Devil is usin' that one already):freak:


Indeed...


----------



## sg1

I wouldn't be havin' fun if I wasn't rippin' my car apart each run


----------



## BudBartos

Nice Gas hear in Amherst is $3.95 Great   

Diesel was $4.50


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> Nice Gas hear in Amherst is $3.95 Great   I can
> 
> Diesel was $4.50


It's up to $3.75 here!!! Pretty bad when it costs more to fill up my lawn mower than it did to fill up my truck 2 years ago!!!:freak: I'm starting to think I might be further ahead to stay home with the kids.


----------



## BudBartos

Don't forget were not in a recession So they say


----------



## Hangtime

$4.19 in Cuyahoga Falls.............................................


----------



## martian 710

Will a Mamba 6800 power a Dodge Ram 1500 4X4??? -10mpg SUCKS!!! I need to figure out how to pull a 7,000 dump trailer with a Prius or motorcycle!!! Doesn't look like we be using the ski boat much this summer.


----------



## Micro_Racer

San Diego = $5.12 -- you think its bad in Ohio - people are gobbling up the electric scooters in California. I am glad I get 30mpg in my Acura


----------



## Hangtime

Micro_Racer said:


> San Diego = $5.12 -- you think its bad in Ohio - people are gobbling up the electric scooters in California. I am glad I get 30mpg in my Acura


My brother lives there. Serves him right for making fun of our weather. BTW my mom drives a Acura.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Your Mom has good taste


----------



## Hangtime

She also has good taste!


----------



## BudBartos

For sale Ford Explorer gas guzzler V6 only getting 16 MPG on our good Ohio crap gasoline :drunk: that we have to pay more for


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bud, will you throw in a $10,000 gas card and a V2M to sweeten the deal on the Explorer?


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Martian, I listened to Commonwealth classic last night on dirtvision,it was a great race wish I could of went!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bud,how much does it cost you to drive to work?


----------



## Micro_Racer

Points attached in a txt file....I will put on the bulletin board the points and new track records at the next race...


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 CAPER said:


> Bud, will you throw in a $10,000 gas card and a V2M to sweeten the deal on the Explorer?


 
Oh I forgot to mention With purchase of truck You get BRP :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

does that also come with corparate yacht and speedy jet ski??


----------



## wazzer

Ouch! 

I'll need about $100 in gas plus $20 for tolls just to get out there and back. It's a good thing Bud springs for food. 

Just remember, you can't put a price on a good time.


----------



## TangTester

wazzer said:


> Just remember, you can't put a price on a good time.


K-5 can!!!!


----------



## sg1

*Tang what movie was this from???*

"Dumb Dumb needs Gum Gum!!"


----------



## TangTester

I have an idea what year was it from?


----------



## sg1

I think it may be about a year that it went to DVD, In theaters approx. 2 years ago!


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 CAPER said:


> does that also come with corparate yacht and speedy jet ski??


Sorry NO !!!!!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Hey BRP racers there is a $$ race at the HT track in boardman this weekend.
$100.00 to win :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

It will cost that much in gas to get there!!!


----------



## BudBartos

wazzer said:


> Ouch!
> 
> I'll need about $100 in gas plus $20 for tolls just to get out there and back. It's a good thing Bud springs for food.
> 
> Just remember, you can't put a price on a good time.


 
Wazzer >>> You coming down sometime? Maybe We can have a collection can for Gasoline  I can bring a gallon or so


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Yes Tang somtimes the price of a good time can be expensive,and possibly even a lesson learner!!


----------



## wazzer

Bud, I was planning on at least one trip, probably June or July.


----------



## BudBartos

OK the June race has been moved to the 20th and the track will be layed out like pocono. So it may be interesting :drunk:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

still trying to envision a tri-oval at Freddies>>probably will take some down shifting to get through the tunnel turn!????????????!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

tri oval may run into the hobby store,do not knock over the coffee pot,or Freddies mom will be full hot,on the chip,and generally pi$$ed!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Yes nice big loose tri oval with dots and road rails :thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester

Our next BRP class.......I think if Bud starts now we can race in the fall


http://www.metacafe.com/watch/916620/truck_air_race_action/


----------



## DAVON

TangTester said:


> Our next BRP class.......I think if Bud starts now we can race in the fall
> 
> 
> http://www.metacafe.com/watch/916620/truck_air_race_action/


PRETTY COOOOOOOOL :dude:


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Where are the plans for those things? I have a lot of free time on my hands. Building two new cars for June as of now anyway so another project would be nice.


----------



## Easy

Donald Deutsch said:


> Where are the plans for those things? I have a lot of free time on my hands. Building two new cars for June as of now anyway so another project would be nice.


Are you going to run 2 classes?? (2 new cars)
I was thinking of doing the brushless thing, that is why I got the CNC chassis.
Hopefully things will slow down for me, and I will have time to work on one.
Don


----------



## Donald Deutsch

No multiple classes, just trying some new ideas, so Bud can make them illegal. You know me, just like to mess around. Will not get to run them until July as I have to miss the next race. Can't get anybody to work Friday night.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Can one of you computer guys tell me why my computer suddenly isn't getting sound??There is no speaker icon on the bottom of the screen,I went into the control panel but was unable to fix/figure it out.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

ah ha,when in doubt turn it off and back on>>>should get myself a job on the geek squad....(shut up tang!!!!!)


----------



## martian 710

Try shutting it down and restarting it. We had that problem with our old computer.


----------



## BudBartos

Donald Deutsch said:


> No multiple classes, just trying some new ideas, so Bud can make them illegal. You know me, just like to mess around. Will not get to run them until July as I have to miss the next race. Can't get anybody to work Friday night.


 
You just got some good results and now Your going to change stuff


----------



## BudBartos

TangTester said:


> Our next BRP class.......I think if Bud starts now we can race in the fall
> 
> 
> http://www.metacafe.com/watch/916620/truck_air_race_action/


We sort of have that now with the road rails at times :woohoo:

Were are our flying cars We were suppost to have by now? Maybe they are working on them since they don't seem to fix the roads around here anymore !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Thats what fixed it Brett,thanks!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Couldn't get sound last night to listen to the World of Outlaws at Williams Grove,wasn't too happy.Looks like they are going to get rained on tonight there though.Will it ever stop raining or snowing? If it wasn't for getting into more trouble I would be purchasing a 1 way ticket back to the Bahamas!!!


----------



## martian 710

I hope it quits raining soon I'm way behind with work. It's either raining, Logan has baseball, or the wife's out of town so I can't work late on the sunny days to try to catch up. I got my truck and dump trailer stuck in the mud last when I was unloading grass clippings. I had to unhook the trailer and get the truck up on firm level ground. Then I pulled the trailer up out of the woods with a 200' rope. Well it quit raining for the moment I got to go play in the slop!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Now the weather says next thursday 85 degrees


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> Now the weather says next thursday 85 degrees


Maybe in South Florida!!! Our weatherman says 3 days above 70* in the next 14 days!!! And rain the next 5 at least!!!


----------



## ghoulardi

K-5 CAPER said:


> Can one of you computer guys tell me why my computer suddenly isn't getting sound??There is no speaker icon on the bottom of the screen,I went into the control panel but was unable to fix/figure it out.


 You know what they say," if its got wheels, tits, or megabytes you're gonna have trouble with it ! " :freak:

Indeed...


----------



## BudBartos

Martian710 >>> The sun is out here !!!! It's coming Your way should be there by sunset


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> Martian710 >>> The sun is out here !!!! It's coming Your way should be there by sunset


It's still pouring here. It stopped for 15min. twice all day.:freak: The weatherman said it was going to clear off and be nice after lunch. I'm soaked to the bone, but it did make the weeds easier to pull today.:thumbsup: That's about all I could do. I hope it's rain-free like they're saying tomorrow, I've got 2 places to get mulched before next weekend!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Wish You were closer I need a job :freak:


----------



## BudBartos

Tang >> Make one of those flying trucks!!!!!!!!!!!! Also I see why You like that site euro has family filter turn it off


----------



## MINIFREAK

TangTester said:


> Our next BRP class.......I think if Bud starts now we can race in the fall
> 
> 
> http://www.metacafe.com/watch/916620/truck_air_race_action/


That is one of the coolest things i've ever seen. :woohoo:


----------



## martian 710

If you like those check out the Pocono Indy car race and other flying vehicles on flyingthingz.com:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## RC 18 MT

hey just wanted to say that this thread has helped me with buying a new RC. Got a BRP and have only ran it in living room


----------



## TangTester

Did you guys see the local truck team won last night!


----------



## Micro_Racer

From NASCAR.com

_It took Matt Crafton 178 starts to snare his first Craftsman Truck victory. It took about 35-crash filled laps to set the unlikely win in motion. A chaotic turn of events that took frontrunner after frontrunner out of contention in the late stages of the North Carolina Education Lottery 200, Crafton hung on for an unlikely triumph in a race that may well be remembered more for who didn't win than who did._

It almost sounds like they gave him credit for a win


----------



## Micro_Racer

RC 18 MT said:


> hey just wanted to say that this thread has helped me with buying a new RC. Got a BRP and have only ran it in living room


COOL - ENJOY!


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> From NASCAR.com
> 
> _It took Matt Crafton 178 starts to snare his first Craftsman Truck victory. It took about 35-crash filled laps to set the unlikely win in motion. A chaotic turn of events that took frontrunner after frontrunner out of contention in the late stages of the North Carolina Education Lottery 200, Crafton hung on for an unlikely triumph in a race that may well be remembered more for who didn't win than who did._
> 
> It almost sounds like they gave him credit for a win


 
Thats not nice I watched it He was fast and stayed out of trouble.


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Bud did you get my phone message?


----------



## BudBartos

Yes I will get it out for You !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Thank you.


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Did anybody go the Boardman race?


----------



## BudBartos

I didn't go. Hope they had some racers there !!!!!!!
My next race is the BRP series on May 30th :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

sg1 was thinking about it on Friday....he wanted that cash 

I could not make it... See you all on the 30th!


----------



## BudBartos

So SG1 did You go and win the cash ?????????????


----------



## sg1

Nope... I was playing WII  I'm resting my stuff till the 30th  I gotta figure out how to beat you!!


----------



## BudBartos

I got it I just won't race


----------



## sg1

Oh no... you will race  Maybe I can make you pull your car off


----------



## BudBartos

So will Gasoline be $4.00 Tuesday?? Thats when it usually goes up here. Boat gas was $3.999 nice of them to keep it below $4.001


----------



## sg1

Bud,
You gonna race the 1/18th worlds? There is discussion about a 1/18th worlds event overseas!! They are thinking about on-road and off-road 
Get your passport!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

3.99 for gas on the water,I would of thought it would of been 4.25 or higher,not that 3.99 is great.1/18 scale worlds overseas,sounds like a road trip!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

What is the fuel capacity on the Brp company yacht Bud??

Right now 1 gal at a time.


----------



## TangTester

We could all go on the BRP cruise ship. I'll chip in 5 bucks for gas.


----------



## sg1

Maybe if we left now we could make it in time for the worlds race!!!


----------



## BudBartos

No We would run out of gas !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TangTester

ok I'll go 10, but I get to drive


----------



## BudBartos

I'll take it but it's going to be the jet ski 61 MPH it's pretty fast :woohoo:


----------



## TangTester

Im not riding Bit#$ !!!!


----------



## DAVON

MR.WEAVER, WE'RE GOING TO RUN THE SLIDERS AT CLASSIC ON FRIDAY IF YOUR INTERESTED...AND LATE MODELS AND 18Ts...ALSO IF ANYBODY ELSE IS INTERESTED..COME ON OUT....PRACTICE AT 4pm...RACING AT 6:30pm
I'M SURE BRPs WOULD BE WELCOME TOO.


----------



## martian 710

Mr. Weaver, you have a PM!!!!


----------



## Bill Weaver

Davon>> not this week, sorry. Martain >>Will send out thursday


----------



## martian 710

Thanks Mr. Bill!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

OK MR. WEAVER :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Don't forget the next BRP points race is on May 30th :thumbsup: 
Save some Gasoline  to get there.
Hopefully You will have those stimulas checks from the gov. BRP is a good place to spend it :woohoo::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## TangTester

I dont get my check untill July


----------



## BudBartos

Mine is in June but I need it now !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

BudBartos said:


> Don't forget the next BRP points race is on May 30th :thumbsup:
> Save some Gasoline  to get there.
> Hopefully You will have those stimulas checks from the gov. BRP is a good place to spend it :woohoo::wave::wave::wave:


 
Just up to new page.


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I spent mine, it came direct deposit.


----------



## BudBartos

So that means My check is in the mail ??


----------



## Bill Weaver

already got mine, still feeling NO stimulation!!


----------



## Don S

When I get my check, I'll fill the tank on the XB and the Bike and maybe have enough left to get a Happy Meal at Mickey D's. ;-)


----------



## Easy

Don S said:


> When I get my check, I'll fill the tank on the XB and the Bike and maybe have enough left to get a Happy Meal at Mickey D's. ;-)


Man, you must have gotten more than I did!!!
Don P.


----------



## Donald Deutsch

By the way Bud, the check is in the mail, thanks.


----------



## Easy

Donald Deutsch said:


> By the way Bud, the check is in the mail, thanks.


I hope that you will respect him in the morning too!!!!
LOL
Don


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> Hopefully You will have those stimulas checks from the gov. BRP is a good place to spend it :woohoo::wave::wave::wave:


Sorry Bud,I think more of mine will be going to BP than BRP!!!:wave:


----------



## BudBartos

You got that right !!! Mine is going on the credit card for all the gas I have on it. It is $3.999 here today. What gets Me is they don't even talk much about it anymore and the big shot $$ guys just say people will cut back. Right that means no hobbies  Then No food No travel ect. I predict it is going to snowball into a great depression maybe worse than the last. Then the terrorists will hit and it is game over for this country. Sorry but I don't think I'm a optimist. Welcome China new word power  along with the oil companies.

Don't forget next BRP race May 30th that will go on no matter what :thumbsup:

At Freddies Hobbies !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

SOOORY !!!!!!!!!!!
You know what RC needs more classes


----------



## BudBartos

Donald Deutsch said:


> By the way Bud, the check is in the mail, thanks.


Thank You Don got it :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

One week till the next race :woohoo::woohoo:

Have a nice holiday weekend :thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester

What is everyones picks for the upcoming weekend of racing?:

Nationwide : Saturday

F1 : Sunday
Indy: Sunday
Cup: Sunday


----------



## DAVON

TangTester said:


> What is everyones picks for the upcoming weekend of racing?:
> 
> Nationwide : Saturday
> 
> F1 : Sunday
> Indy: Sunday
> Cup: Sunday


KYLE BUSCH
HAMILTON
HELIO
STEWART....:woohoo:


----------



## DAVON

OHIONORM...U GOT A PM


----------



## BudBartos

BudBartos said:


> One week till the next race :woohoo::woohoo:
> 
> Have a nice holiday weekend :thumbsup:


Just movin up.
I think they will all get rained out


----------



## K-5 CAPER

nationwide>kyle Busch
F1>Kimi
cup>Jimmy Johnson
Indy>Wheldon
What about your picks Tang???? Most importantly I'm going with Goulardi at 800-1 to upset the stock field at Freddies on May 30th


----------



## TangTester

Nationwide kyle busch

F1 Kimi
Cup Carl Edwards or Mark Martin
Indy Castro


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Would be nice to see Mark Martin get a "major" win like the 600


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Non of these so called racers have ever been behind the wheel of a real race car>>>>the fire breathing V2M


----------



## sg1

K-5 CAPER said:


> nationwide>kyle Busch
> F1>Kimi
> cup>Jimmy Johnson
> Indy>Wheldon
> What about your picks Tang???? Most importantly I'm going with Goulardi at 800-1 to upset the stock field at Freddies on May 30th


 If he had rear traction and a clean run he would win!!


----------



## Hangtime

Kasey Kayne has a good shot.


----------



## OrangeRacer

Gotta go with Kyle Busch if the Toyota Engines hold together this weekend.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

sprint cars live on speed


----------



## martian 710

K-5 CAPER said:


> sprint cars live on speed


One of our local boys qualified 2nd, Ed Lynch Jr.. Not bad for never being to the track before!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

good run by Lynch and good win by Lance Dewease>>>goodyear tires suck unless you want to take the taxi cab ride of running the bottom>>pathetic already 1 groove or you are parked


----------



## DAVON

K-5 CAPER said:


> sprint cars live on speed


YOU GUYS MISSED SOME GREAT SPRINT CAR AND LATE MODEL RACING AT CLASSIC ON FRIDAY...SOME REALLY CLOSE RACING :thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester

Nope I didn't miss it LOL


----------



## BudBartos

Tang >>> Are You going next Friday???


----------



## TangTester

should be


----------



## Micro_Racer

All right -- so who will be racing this Friday?
I will have the SS and Brushless ready to go.

Who will run brushless? 
Bill did you get your Mongoose?
I will bring my laptop and Castle Hotwire - for the folks who want to program the Mamba.


----------



## BudBartos

I will be there  :thumbsup: :woohoo: :wave: 
Hope to run both maybe all 3 if no one rents the truck. Micro bring that motor please


----------



## BudBartos

Micro >> I seen Your boat here it was named ELWOOD !!!!!!!!!

Jet ski will only do 62 MPH time to soop it up


----------



## DAVON

I'LL BE THERE..:thumbsup::woohoo:


----------



## DAVON

DAVON said:


> KYLE BUSCH
> HAMILTON
> HELIO
> STEWART....:woohoo:


SO FAR I'M 2 FOR 2...:woohoo:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Indy had the right team....wrong car


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Kasey Kahne should play the lottery>>last week he wins a mil,getted voted in by fans,tonight better than a mil when race gets handed to him.His share in 2 weeks,at least 1.3 million and he was just there twice>I doubt he will finish in top 12


----------



## Hangtime

Hangtime said:


> Kasey Kayne has a good shot.


one for one


----------



## DAVON

TO BAD IT WASN'T THE COKE 595...:freak:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

I am actually a fan of Kasey Kahne he along with Tony Stewart,Jeff Gordon,Ryan Neuman,Kenny Schrader,Jason Leffler, were actually man enough to get to the taxi cabs running real man cars>>midgets and sprint cars first!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

sorry I forgot jj yeley and john andretti in the real man category//some didn't get a ride cause there papa was sporting a ferrett on there upper lip!???!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Well it looks like 6 right now for the next race ?????


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> Well it looks like 6 right now for the next race ?????


Looks like we'll be at baseball. No rain in the forecast the 2nd half of the week. We should make the rest of the races as of now!!!


----------



## Easy

I am planning on being there.
Don


----------



## DougK

I will be there, Don I will give you a call later in the week.


----------



## Easy

DougK said:


> I will be there, Don I will give you a call later in the week.


Doug
Great
Don


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I will have to wait until June to race as I can't get someone to fillin for me at work. O well I have to wait to try my new creation. It may not be as revelutionary as the last one, but I think it is different enough. See you all in June.


----------



## BudBartos

Donald Deutsch said:


> I will have to wait until June to race as I can't get someone to fillin for me at work. O well I have to wait to try my new creation. It may not be as revelutionary as the last one, but I think it is different enough. See you all in June.


It may not be legal


----------



## BudBartos

OK thats 8 !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## martian 710

Donald Deutsch said:


> I will have to wait until June to race as I can't get someone to fillin for me at work.


I seem to have that same problemm!!! 
At least the kids will be out of school for the June race so I can get there early!!!:thumbsup: I'm going to bring a couple of touring cars with late model bodies and ABS drift tires to play with before the race!!!:woohoo::wave:


----------



## DAVON

martian 710 said:


> I'm going to bring a couple of touring cars with late model bodies and ABS drift tires to play with before the race!!!:woohoo::wave:


I ALMOST HAVE MINE FINISHED...JUST WAITING FOR TIRES AND A BODY.:thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

DAVON said:


> I ALMOST HAVE MINE FINISHED...JUST WAITING FOR TIRES AND A BODY.:thumbsup:


I've got bodies, waiting on tires and rims. They should be here sometime this week!!!:wave:


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Everything I made so far has turned out legal hasn't it? So I am not worryed.


----------



## sg1

Count me in  Bud, do you have any of those "cheese" filled weenies you can serve us


----------



## K-5 CAPER

probably head cheese in those weenies???!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

sg1 - do you still have a brushless BRP? If so, I have another 4200Kv motor you can use.. Put your Tekin in and race with us!


----------



## sg1

I'll be lucky to have 1 BRP ready!! The car I ran in brushless was canabolized!!


----------



## BudBartos

sg1 said:


> I'll be lucky to have 1 BRP ready!! The car I ran in brushless was canabolized!!


 
Come on get it ready !!!!!!!!!!!!! Your the national champion and Team factory paid driver


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> Come on get it ready !!!!!!!!!!!!! Your the national champion and Team factory paid driver


Factory paid = I pay Bud for parts!!!! WOW!!!


----------



## martian 710

sg1 said:


> Factory paid = I pay Bud for parts!!!! WOW!!!


He does provide food for you on race day though. Factory drivers get an extra sausage!!!!:thumbsup:
I have an extra brushless truck if you want to borrow the BRP corperate plane and come get it. My house is at the end of a small airstrip and about 10 min. from a jet compatable airport if you want to get here faster in the company jet!!!! You coul probably get pretty close with the corp. jet ski but that but that would be a long trip:wave:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

too chilly for the corporate jet ski today,maybe Bud can run the SS BRP yacht over to Mars town


----------



## BudBartos

martian 710 said:


> He does provide food for you on race day though. Factory drivers get an extra sausage!!!!:thumbsup:
> I have an extra brushless truck if you want to borrow the BRP corperate plane and come get it. My house is at the end of a small airstrip and about 10 min. from a jet compatable airport if you want to get here faster in the company jet!!!! You coul probably get pretty close with the corp. jet ski but that but that would be a long trip:wave:


Yes how long by river ?? Up thru lake huron to lake micigan thru chicago to the miss river up the ohio river. Lets see that would be about 4 weeks and $10,000.00 in gas


----------



## ghoulardi

*next race*

I'm in. Gonna be in Ravenna anyway so gas is not an issue.


----------



## ghoulardi

Then my cheapo no goodnik boss hands me a $100 gas card today ! I damn near fell over. :woohoo:


----------



## BudBartos

ghoulardi said:


> Then my cheapo no goodnik boss hands me a $100 gas card today ! I damn near fell over. :woohoo:


That can be turned in for BRP parts :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

Does Anybody Have A XRS Or Something Close To One They Want To Sell Cheap???
Let Me Know How Much.


----------



## martian 710

DAVON said:


> Does Anybody Have A XRS Or Something Close To One They Want To Sell Cheap???
> Let Me Know How Much.


I have a couple of Duratrax Streaks with little use I could sell you one for $15 plus shipping. They're nice smooth controls.
Brett


----------



## BudBartos

I have a GTX ????


----------



## BudBartos

OK looks like about 15 at this point. Just need a idea for the food and what size TIP jar to bring  :thumbsup: :wave: 

I have more TSR 1500 cells coming, have several of the Micro race front plates with the body mounts cut in !! Also don't forget if You don't have blue dot rears for the June 20th race YOU WILL NEED THEM since the track will be changed to be somwhat like Pocono  :woohoo:
Motors are still tough to come by but I have like 4 on the rack.


----------



## TangTester

Can put a motor aside for me. Thanks


----------



## DougK

Me 2


----------



## DAVON

BUD,CAN YOU BRING ME A SET OF BODY POSTS AND A ROLL OF SERVO TAPE.:thumbsup: THANKS


----------



## DAVON

BRETT YOU GOT PM...:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

OK will have them there :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Will We have 3 for the brushless class??


----------



## TangTester

BudBartos said:


> Will We have 3 for the brushless class??


 
Will K-5 have a better story then he had at the last race? I cant wait to find out.


----------



## Micro_Racer

I will have my brushless...

George has one and so does "slow Don"

Bud - bring yours!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Freddies if were getting rain/// Attica if no rain for me,starting to look like rain is going to creep in Friday night.


----------



## BudBartos

It's rain for sure just like last Monday !!! See You at Freddies :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

calling for 30% in afternoon,... 90% at night


----------



## BudBartos

I will be there about 4:00 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## BudBartos

Did anyone need the rent a racer?? If so I need to know to get it preped ??


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> Did anyone need the rent a racer?? If so I need to know to get it preped ??


Is it brushless??


----------



## BudBartos

No it's stock but You can run it in brushless :thumbsup:


----------



## Easy

I will not have my brushless. It isn't finished yet.
Slow Don


----------



## OrangeRacer

Count me in for Friday night :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

How many people so far??

Bud, please make my sausages with a little bit of TLC


----------



## BudBartos

Yours are maked since they were the 4 that fell on the ground. They are OK I washed the dog poop off of them:freak::woohoo:


----------



## BudBartos

See You all at 4:00 :wave:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Hope you guys had fun tonight,I did.
Bud,from one speed legend to another,Steve Kinser says hello!
See everyone at the next race.


----------



## DAVON

K-5 CAPER said:


> Hope you guys had fun tonight,I did.
> Bud,from one speed legend to another,Steve Kinser says hello!
> See everyone at the next race.


IT WAS BIG TIME FUN...AND THEN THE A-MAIN STARTED...LOL:tongue:
10 CARS FOR 10 MINUTES.:freak:..I BET IT WAS FUN TO WATCH.
BUT I STILL HAD A GREAT TIME TONIGHT...THANKS FREDDIE AND BUD.:thumbsup:
CONGRATS TO MARK ON HIS WIN.:woohoo:


----------



## DAVON

HEY BOBS311,HERES SOME PICS TO HELP OUT...:thumbsup:
http://www.jayski.com/schemes/98/98-97.jpg
http://www.jayski.com/schemes/98/97.jpg
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHAD-LITTLE-97-...QihZ010QQcategoryZ829QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHAD-LITTLE-97-...hZ010QQcategoryZ46153QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## BudBartos

Yes that stock A was a blast to watch. Started pretty clean and ran clean for about 9 min then :drunk: :woohoo:
Mark S ( orange racer) Takes his first A main win !!! Proving it's never over till it's over :thumbsup:
Thanks all for coming out. :wave:


----------



## Easy

Yes, a good time was had by all (I think). See you all next time.
Don


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Having missed the race, I would like to see the race results posted somewhere. Thanks.


----------



## Micro_Racer

I have started a new thread - BRP Summer Points Thread - I will post the points in a text format. Everyone should be able to open a text document. DO NOT POST TO THAT THREAD. If you have a question, post on this thread. I don't want to have to search through a ton of postings to see the points.


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Thanks Micro, but why did the points system change?


----------



## Easy

Are the novice guys running for points too???
Don


----------



## Easy

Micro
Forget it, senior moment again.
Sorry
Don


----------



## BudBartos

Donald Deutsch said:


> Thanks Micro, but why did the points system change?


There is a larger spread at the top of the A main. Change was done since We were getting ties. It also makes it more important for the top 3 spots in the main. Which if You saw the race last night the Guys forgot about that. Lead changed like 30 times in last min.

Tang >> Good job on Your TQ run and 8 min lead in the main. What was Your secret???


----------



## Bill Weaver

The guys did not forget, certain backmarkers did


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Are you aludding to the fact that some people didn't give a guy an even break. People, you know it is allright to move over and let a faster car pass you. It would be benaficial to you too.


----------



## Bill Weaver

mmmmm could be


----------



## TangTester

BudBartos said:


> Tang >> Good job on Your TQ run and 8 min lead in the main. What was Your secret???


My secret: set it and forget it. After the first heat my car was junk! I pulled it in to the BRP garage and 5 min later: PROOF! TQ run and then another run just missing the track record.

As for the last 2 mins of the main......well I'm going to use Tony Stewart's idea from now on. I relisten to his show last night on the way home and made it so much more clear to me of how I will race people in the future!


----------



## Bill Weaver

smokin tang!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

The Stewart owned rig went to victory lane at Attica last night


----------



## Micro_Racer

Fun night of racing! I need to pull my car to the BRP garage!


----------



## BudBartos

It's all for fun Guy's


----------



## BudBartos

Easy >>> Did I pay You for the tire sauce??????


----------



## BudBartos

We all thew nxt points race is June 20th!!!!!! 

Don't forget it will be a Pocono track so it will be interesting indeed :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## Bill Weaver

BudBartos said:


> We all thew nxt points race is June 20th!


 ????????


----------



## martian 710

I think it's some kind of secret code!!!!:freak::wave:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

I think Bud has been hitting the tire sauce a little too hard!!


----------



## OrangeRacer

Thanks Dave and nice job yourself in the A-main :thumbsup: It's nice to finally win an A-main. As Bud always says, "Slow is Fast", especially with ten cars on the track. Thanks for all your help Micro! As always, thanks to Bud and Freddie for another fun night of racing. 

See everyone in a few weeks for our Pocono track, should be fun


----------



## WARBIRD

Good Job OrangeRacer!!!


----------



## Easy

BudBartos said:


> Easy >>> Did I pay You for the tire sauce??????


Bud
Yes you did.
Don


----------



## BudBartos

Warbird >>>> Long time !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

martian 710 said:


> I think it's some kind of secret code!!!!:freak::wave:


I forgot the E


----------



## OrangeRacer

WARBIRD said:


> Good Job OrangeRacer!!!


Thanks Warbird!!

Good to here from ya! You and the gang should try to come up one of these nights, it would be great to see you all.


----------



## BudBartos

OrangeRacer said:


> Thanks Warbird!!
> 
> Good to here from ya! You and the gang should try to come up one of these nights, it would be great to see you all.


Warbird >> That would be sweet if You and some of the Guy's could come up. I know wazzer is talking about a trip. Just that darn price of gas to travel but You have a free gas card since You work in the oil industry correct :thumbsup:


----------



## BobS311

Thanks Dave,
Bob


----------



## DAVON

BobS311 said:


> Thanks Dave,
> Bob


NO PROBLEM..HOPE IT HELPS.:thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester

Hey Dave,

If you come across an 18 combos car decal sheet let me know. I really liked the look of that car yesterday
Thanks
tang

P.S. Thanks for letting run your drift car on friday, That was pretty cool


----------



## sg1

TangTester said:


> My secret: set it and forget it. After the first heat my car was junk! I pulled it in to the BRP garage and 5 min later: PROOF! TQ run and then another run just missing the track record.
> 
> As for the last 2 mins of the main......well I'm going to use Tony Stewart's idea from now on. I relisten to his show last night on the way home and made it so much more clear to me of how I will race people in the future!


 I think if you look at the replay of the main you will see you lost the lead after you went over the ice... I think Bud may agree with that... I just had a good feeling that run that something was going to happen, and it did!! But I'll take it


----------



## sg1

I also go by one of Bud's moto's "slow is fast"


----------



## wazzer

OrangeRacer, nice run, good to see you on top of the heap.

Warbird, how about it? You up for making a BRP road trip? I was thinking about the next outing on 6-20. I'm working on getting a second mortgage to pay for the gas.


----------



## DAVON

TangTester said:


> Hey Dave,
> 
> If you come across an 18 combos car decal sheet let me know. I really liked the look of that car yesterday
> Thanks
> tang
> 
> P.S. Thanks for letting run your drift car on friday, That was pretty cool


THE ONLY DECAL SHEETS FOR THAT NEW OF A CAR THEY WOULD BE WATERSLIDES NOT VINYL...IS THAT WHAT YOU WANT???


----------



## TangTester

Yeah I think I can enlarge it and have Bud's guy print it on vinyl for me


----------



## DAVON

TangTester said:


> Yeah I think I can enlarge it and have Bud's guy print it on vinyl for me


OK...I'M A LOOKING.:freak:


----------



## WARBIRD

Still working majority of time out of state so cannot make the 20th. Bud I still work for Ashland but with the chemical side, the braintrust at the top split the refinery/chemical business about 8 years ago. Ater that we were 60/40 joint venture with marathon until around 3 yrs ago when a different braintrust sold our split.


----------



## TangTester

DAVON said:


> OK...I'M A LOOKING.:freak:


Thanks


----------



## DAVON

TangTester said:


> Thanks


I LOOKED AND SO FAR NOTHING...I'LL KEEP AN EYE OUT FOR IT.:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

WARBIRD said:


> Still working majority of time out of state so cannot make the 20th. Bud I still work for Ashland but with the chemical side, the braintrust at the top split the refinery/chemical business about 8 years ago. Ater that we were 60/40 joint venture with marathon until around 3 yrs ago when a different braintrust sold our split.


Ok well Maybe some day


----------



## sg1

Has anybody come across a decal set for Bobby Dotter??


----------



## Micro_Racer

Jr or Sr?


----------



## sg1

Not sure, he ran a pink car, number 08. The car I have of him doesn't have a jr or sr on it.


----------



## sg1

"TeamR" is on the hood.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Sr. ran the yellow DeWalt 08 -- not sure about the pink TeamR.


----------



## sg1

What year did jr run? The car I have has a card with it and shows the 80's was the time of his racing.


----------



## DAVON

HERE'S THE ONLY BOBBY DOTTER DECALS I FOUND...
http://cgi.ebay.com/DECALS-08-HYDE-...VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247
http://cgi.ebay.com/SLIXX-DECAL-08-...VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Have you ever looked at mikesdecals.com. he seems to have a wide variety of decals.


----------



## sg1

I have the hyde set, I'll just put the 08 on it and call it good  I'll just smash the body up anyway!!


----------



## sg1

check out http://www.wensy.com/detail.asp?id=944002 for a pic of a small diecast that has the colors and logo


----------



## K-5 CAPER

SG1>> cool color scheme,car should be sponsored by Bazooka Joe bubble gum,kind of reminds me of a Howard Kemery paint job back in the day!!

Looks like weather may mess things up for the running of The Prelude To The Dream tomorrow night at Eldora.Weather messing things up in Ohio???? NO CAN"T BE!!!???!!


----------



## BudBartos

Or else it will be a wet slick track :woohoo:


----------



## BudBartos

So who is going to pay the $25.00 to see the prelude? NOT I


----------



## sg1

How many kids plan on running COT next race? With just the 3 of us and Tang probably running stock next run, should we all just run stock? hmmm.... What are you running Bud?


----------



## martian 710

I should be there for Super Stock. Why would Tang be running stock???


----------



## BudBartos

sg1 said:


> How many kids plan on running COT next race? With just the 3 of us and Tang probably running stock next run, should we all just run stock? hmmm.... What are you running Bud?


 
I will run COT next race.


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> I will run COT next race.


Ya right...  I'm going to run stock so I don't have to race you


----------



## K-5 CAPER

The sanchos at Taco Tico with Richards dad last night were very good


----------



## TangTester

Its tooo hot I think I am melting!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

WAAAAA now it is too hot>>>>>>>>>WAAAAAAAAAAA!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bud - do we need any "track building" supplies for the next race? My brother works at a pipe supply warehouse, and I can get any size of PVC pipe. Not that I don't love the road rails!


----------



## ghoulardi

*Pip ?*



Micro_Racer said:


> Bud - do we need any "track building" supplies for the next race? My brother works at a pip supply warehouse, and I can get any size of PVC pip. Not that I don't love the road rails!


 Does he work with Gladys Knight ? (whoo whoo) :woohoo:


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> Bud - do we need any "track building" supplies for the next race? My brother works at a pipe supply warehouse, and I can get any size of PVC pipe. Not that I don't love the road rails!


I think We will be OK with what is there. I'm going to use the ice for 2 turns and then maybe make somthin up for the 3rd. Or should We just use the launch discs?


----------



## Micro_Racer

NO DISCS! What diameter ice do we need in the Tri-oval? I could cut a piece.


----------



## TangTester

look like I will be in for the next race. Not sure what I will be racing. Stock or super stock


----------



## martian 710

TangTester said:


> look like I will be in for the next race. Not sure what I will be racing. Stock or super stock


I'll ask Logan if he'll let you run Novice!!!:freak:


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> NO DISCS! What diameter ice do we need in the Tri-oval? I could cut a piece.


I would say if We had several flat we could tape to floor. I may have some white ABS.


----------



## TangTester

Who is everyones picks for Sunday's race at Pocano? 

I am going with Tony Stewart after is win this week on the dirt, I think he can do it and he has won there in the past.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Carl Edwards


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bud>> Summer has decided to join us,have you had the corporate yacht out on the seas ??


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 CAPER said:


> Bud>> Summer has decided to join us,have you had the corporate yacht out on the seas ??


Just Jet ski boat gas is toooooo high to run it. I'm as tan as You now 
But hurting :freak:  :drunk:


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> Just Jet ski boat gas is toooooo high to run it. I'm as tan as You now
> But hurting :freak:  :drunk:


Better put a mast and sail on that boat!!!!:thumbsup:
My ski boat's still winterized in the garage at $150+ for gas to tow it to the lake and run the boat for a day it may stay there for a while. Might have to stick to the 15hp motor and the 12' fishing boat or the 8' hydroplane this summer!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

You sure have alot of toys Martian 710 :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

My boat runs on radio shack batteries


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bud,have you taken the jet ski to the bay in Marblehead??I bet that thing would fly on that flat water!!


----------



## DAVON

BudBartos said:


> You sure have alot of toys Martian 710 :thumbsup:


HE HAS AS MANY BIG TOYS AS HE HAS LITTLE ONES...:tongue::woohoo:


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 CAPER said:


> Bud,have you taken the jet ski to the bay in Marblehead??I bet that thing would fly on that flat water!!


It tops out at 62MPH but it likes a slight chop to get some air under it. Of course if I could get some good gas there it would be better. I think I will have to take a 5 gal can with Me and fill it at the dock under cover of darkness 

I started the boat 3 times this season. I will have to take a long cruise to the pumpout dock soon however 

I was thinking how I could make some money to survive this summer ? Rooms at CP are about $280.00 a night and UP!!! ( maybe that is one reason they have not been too busy)
Maybe I could do a boat and breakfast deal You get the to stay on the yacht friday and sat night. with free parking I could even throw in 2 day park passes ( boat rides and jet ski rental extra, CP rents jet skies for $65.00 30 min)
All of this with luxury accomadations for 2 for say $800.00 !!!!! Breakfast will be Chips Ahoy cookies :woohoo:
Just don't tell CP


----------



## ZOOOOM

If any of you guys are looking, I have a alot of BRP stuff I would like to off load. 
Send me a message if you are interested. 

3 V2M rollers
A crap load of tires
an enormous amount of parts

Just to name a few


----------



## BudBartos

And I get 10% of the sales :thumbsup: right ZOOM


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> And I get 10% of the sales :thumbsup: right ZOOM


Only on what "you" buy!!!!:wave:


----------



## martian 710

DAVON said:


> HE HAS AS MANY BIG TOYS AS HE HAS LITTLE ONES...:tongue::woohoo:


Yah, and no time to use any of them.:freak: At least they last a long time that way!!!:thumbsup: And remember " He who dies with the most toys wins!!!!":woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::wave:


----------



## DAVON

martian 710 said:


> :thumbsup: And remember " He who dies with the most toys wins!!!!":woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::wave:


LOOKS LIKE YOUR AHEAD OF US ALL..:lol:


----------



## BobS311

Zooom:
You have a PM,
Bob


----------



## BudBartos

If anyone has any good junk they would like Me to list on ebay let Me know !! My rates are low


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bud: I have a GTX and Atom speeder that you could sell off,both good shape.The Gtx propelled me to fame and fortune with my third BRP stock championship.


----------



## BudBartos

Bring them to the next race :thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester

K-5 CAPER said:


> The Gtx propelled me to fame and fortune with my third BRP stock championship.


 
Maybe you should put it back in, because what every you are using not is not working!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Shut up Tang,no one was talking to you, I have been getting driving tips from Ronnie the limo driver,so far they haven't worked real well, but I do know where all the good strip clubs are!!! Down another $1,000 !!


----------



## TangTester

Yes but does the heat work right. maybe you need to switch your petcock


----------



## BudBartos

One week till the next BRP points series race :woohoo:

Get Your blue dot rears on :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bud will you have blue rears on the rack??? 
Papa smurff had a blue rear.


----------



## BudBartos

Yes I will and yes He did !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

I thought Papa was the only Smurff with a red rear!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Possibly a lengthy jail sentence for 'ol Papa, Micro???????


----------



## TangTester

K-5 are you planning to come to the next race


----------



## K-5 CAPER

If I am awake, yes


----------



## DAVON

K-5 CAPER said:


> If I am awake, yes


I'LL GIVE YOU A WAKE UP CALL LIKE LAST TIME...:thumbsup:


----------



## ghoulardi

*?*

It worked so well. :freak:

indeed...


----------



## DAVON

BUD..YOU GOT A PM:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Got it sorry can't help.


----------



## DAVON

THANKS ANYWAY..:thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

MR.WEAVER...YOU GOT A PM:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Weaver

OK Boys>> the Pocono layout is done. Freddie will post pics today or tomorrow, its 3/4 pvc on the entire inside barrier with NO ice and a minimum of 8ft wide everywhere Davon>> Freddie is done working on big track and is going to play in the dirt this week..


----------



## DAVON

Bill Weaver said:


> OK Boys>> the Pocono layout is done. Freddie will post pics today or tomorrow, its 3/4 pvc on the entire inside barrier with NO ice and a minimum of 8ft wide everywhere Davon>> Freddie is done working on big track and is going to play in the dirt this week..


COOOOOOOOOL:thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

Bill Weaver said:


> OK Boys>> the Pocono layout is done. Freddie will post pics today or tomorrow, its 3/4 pvc on the entire inside barrier with NO ice and a minimum of 8ft wide everywhere Davon>> Freddie is done working on big track and is going to play in the dirt this week..


Sounds like fun!!! No ice is the way all ovals should be.:thumbsup: See everyone Friday. Who's in for Brushless?


----------



## BudBartos

Thanks Guys !!!!!!!!!!!
I will run brushless :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

How many fellas will be running COT this week?


----------



## TangTester

I should be there


----------



## Micro_Racer

I will run COT and brushless.


----------



## martian 710

I'm in for COT and Brushless!!! Logan's in for Novice!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

K-5 will you be up in time to race??


----------



## BudBartos

If We wake him up !!! I will post his private Ph number later  
SG1 >> I got You message bring the ebay stuff friday.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

I hope to be awake,if so I will be piloting a COT


----------



## BudBartos

Ihope to have a batch of motors in by Friday :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Anyone interested in changing start time to like 10:00 PM????


----------



## BudBartos

Sorry NO WAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## martian 710

K-5 CAPER said:


> Anyone interested in changing start time to like 10:00 PM????


Sounds good to me. Then I could get a full days work in beforehand!!!!:thumbsup: Might have trouble staying awake on the way home though!!!:drunk::drunk::drunk::wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bill Weaver said:


> OK Boys>> the Pocono layout is done. Freddie will post pics today or tomorrow, its 3/4 pvc on the entire inside barrier with NO ice and a minimum of 8ft wide everywhere ..


Bill - VERY COOL - thanks - can't wait to see it and race it! :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

8 ft may not be enough after all these cars are 4 1/2" wide :woohoo:


----------



## DAVON

BudBartos said:


> 8 ft may not be enough after all these cars are 4 1/2" wide :woohoo:


IT WILL BE TIGHT..:freak::drunk:
:roll::roll:


----------



## Hangtime

BudBartos said:


> 8 ft may not be enough after all these cars are 4 1/2" wide :woohoo:


Thats funny right there.


----------



## BudBartos

So WHO all will be at the race this Friday???????????
I will be there brushless for sure and maybe COT :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

I'LL BE THERE...STOCK :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Weaver

stock


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I let myself get screwed again. I will be working Friday night. Oh well I guess July will have to do.


----------



## Easy

I will be there


----------



## sg1

Maybe COT... maybe stock...


----------



## Bill Weaver

[QUOTE: maybe stock...[/QUOTE]:freak:


----------



## OrangeRacer

I'll be there, running stock.

SG1: if you and Pat race stock can you give the rest of us a 10 lap headstart or run on 3 cells


----------



## sg1

I'm just leaving my options open


----------



## TangTester

I am running COT it would be to much work to run stock


----------



## BudBartos

TangTester said:


> I am running COT it would be to much work to run stock


Correct I agree Remove spur install spur adjust motor. That is way too much work :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

don't forget to take off that 11 tooth pinion


----------



## OrangeRacer

sg1 said:


> I'm just leaving my options open


Leaving options open is always a good idea 

See everyone tomorrow night, Pocono layout should be fun :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

Micro_Racer said:


> don't forget to take off that 11 tooth pinion


Who are you directing that to??


----------



## Hangtime

BudBartos said:


> Correct I agree Remove spur install spur adjust motor. That is way too much work :thumbsup:


I ran both classes with one car using two different axles. That way the diff stays set. Just swap axles & reset gear mesh. Just don't forget to change back for that stock run. For some reason guys hate that. Oooops


----------



## K-5 CAPER

I'm in for cot or novice if Logan will spot me 4 laps


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Is Logan running the cheater 11 tooth pinion??


----------



## ghoulardi

stock


----------



## BudBartos

OK looks like We will have a good turnout for the Pocono layout !!!!!!!!!!!!
I wish I could figure out a way to get some new faces at the track


----------



## martian 710

K-5 CAPER said:


> Is Logan running the cheater 11 tooth pinion??


No he's running a 10 tooth pinion. But its on a 8000 kv brushless motor!!!:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo: It was sure tough fitting that thing inside a 370 can!!!!:devil::wave::wave:


----------



## BudBartos

martian 710 said:


> No he's running a 10 tooth pinion. But its on a 8000 kv brushless motor!!!:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo: It was sure tough fitting that thing inside a 370 can!!!!:devil::wave::wave:


It can be done


----------



## Hangtime

BudBartos said:


> OK looks like We will have a good turnout for the Pocono layout !!!!!!!!!!!!
> I wish I could figure out a way to get some new faces at the track


Pass out masks to everyone! :freak:


----------



## BobS311

Ryan and I will be there...


----------



## Donald Deutsch

What happened to posting a picture of the track layout?


----------



## wazzer

Can't make it this time. Will try for July.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Donald Deutsch said:


> What happened to posting a picture of the track layout?


see below - you asked for it!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Its going to take qUUUUUUUUUUite a while to get around all of the real track Micro,not to mention Long Pond PA is a drive getting there,but thanks for the post its just like I remembered it!


----------



## BudBartos

I like the detail !!! Good Job :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

wazzer said:


> Can't make it this time. Will try for July.


 
OK hope to see You soon.


----------



## BudBartos

SG1 >> Your sprcial tires are in !!!!! I will bring to race


----------



## Tim Mc

Bud,

You should ask Hank to setup a 18th scale oval forum in the oval section. I think the class will get more hits over there!:thumbsup:

Just a thought.


----------



## martian 710

Mr. Bartos, you have a PM Sir!!!


----------



## OrangeRacer

wazzer said:


> Can't make it this time. Will try for July.


Hopefully see ya next month :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

wazzer said:


> Can't make it this time. Will try for July.


DON'T FORGET THE JULY RACE WAS CHANGED TO THE 18TH..:thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

8 AM on here,where is everyone??Sleeping????????


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I,m awake sort of.


----------



## TangTester

K-5 CAPER said:


> 8 AM on here,where is everyone??Sleeping????????


working!!!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Just finished working... well sort of: all night, got to go to sleep pretty soon so I can put up with you ladies later on


----------



## BudBartos

K-5>> It's 9:00 get up


----------



## Micro_Racer

See ya later K-5 -- should be a good turn out, and a fun track! See everyone around 3:30'ish..


----------



## K-5 CAPER

10:06 going to bed for 3 hours,we better have nap time after the BRP feast!!!!!!!!


----------



## TangTester

K-5 CAPER said:


> 10:06 going to bed for 3 hours,we better have nap time after the BRP feast!!!!!!!!


I hope you set your alarm clock, I have heard of people sleeping through events.


----------



## sg1

Sorry to say, but I'm out for tonight.
Bud, my dad will be out to get the tires.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Update> No sleeping at all the weather is too nice so I'm going to go to the pool and annoy the local area ladies.
Hope to see you next time SG1 !!
Freddie fire up the coffee pot...PLEASE


----------



## TangTester

sg1 said:


> Sorry to say, but I'm out for tonight.
> Bud, my dad will be out to get the tires.


cant handle the pressure?


----------



## BudBartos

Ah Pool capers !!!! Watch out be carful


----------



## sg1

TangTester said:


> cant handle the pressure?


 I thought I'd let someone else win...


----------



## wazzer

DAVON said:


> DON'T FORGET THE JULY RACE WAS CHANGED TO THE 18TH..:thumbsup:


What? When did that happen? I can't make that one either. Looks like August then.


----------



## BudBartos

wazzer said:


> What? When did that happen? I can't make that one either. Looks like August then.


Awhile back. Freddie is running a quarter scale race in Pa. Sorry


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Bud, you get my E-mail?


----------



## sg1

GO MICRO!!! You got the power


----------



## Marty Mangione

GOOOOD racing at FREDDYS Thanks again!!! Marty TsB


----------



## Micro_Racer

Well that was a cool track! In the end Tang had the set-up and horsepower! Nice job Tang....BTW - Tang, I have your cell phone that you forgot at Freddies....I was going to call all the ladies in your address book, but you only have dudes names in it?!? - who is Mc Beefcake???? Is that SG1?


----------



## BudBartos

Donald Deutsch said:


> Bud, you get my E-mail?


Yes cheater 

Yes nice track thanks Bill Weaver !!!!!
It was fun and fast once the line worked out.


----------



## TangTester

shhhhh!!!! I only call him that when we are alone


----------



## TangTester

Good night of racing. I would not mind running that track at the next race. Thanks to Bill he put in alot time and effort into the track. I thought the racing was better with less crashing. I was gald to see Bill do better in the main, time to retire Mountain Dew car. 
Tang


----------



## martian 710

Another fun night of racing!!! Thanks Freddy,Bud, and Bill!!! I loved the Pocono lay out it kept you on your toes(especially after racing around 750 laps on it). Not sure whigh one I drove further the BRP's or the 200 mile round trip in the Intergalactic Contour. The tight turns were a little tuff for Logan though, he knocked the the flange off the right side bushing and shoved it through the motor plate and destroyed Sponge Burp. See everyone on the 18th!!!:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## Easy

Thanks everyone, for another fun night at the races. See ya all next month.
Don


----------



## Micro_Racer

Congrats to Doug and Mark for first and second in the stock A main! Nice job TSB on third!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Will we run the Ponoco track again? I thought it was really cool...


----------



## OrangeRacer

Micro_Racer said:


> Congrats to Doug and Mark for first and second in the stock A main! Nice job TSB on third!


Thanks Micro, nice job Doug and Marty!

Thanks for another fun night of racing Freddie and Bud! I enjoyed the Pocono layout, thanks Bill.

See everyone next race :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> Will we run the Ponoco track again? I thought it was really cool...


 
I say We run it again at the July 20th race. There were some that had trouble on it at first but I think they liked it as they figured it out. I thought it was a fun layout :thumbsup:
Then the first Aug race is Indy and back to the long oval.


----------



## Micro_Racer

The points are updated on the BRP Summer 2008 Points thread...it's a close battle for the top 5 positions!


----------



## Donald Deutsch

The Cheater wants to know what happened to the July 18th race. It is not cheating when it is innovative, and those modifications are innovative.


----------



## Bill Weaver

Im glad everybody enjoyed pocono so I will float this idea for winter. 10 different layouts for our usual 15 race series. I was thinking 1 martinsville (a small bull ring tight against the poles) 2 new hampshire (like the track was before pocono) 3 richmond ( a curve in the front strech to make a "D") 4 pocono (the triangle) 5 darlington (an egg) 6 indy (a square) and if we visit classic 4 times we could do 2 roadcourses sonoma and the glen then daytona and dega on his big oval. Any thoughts ???


----------



## martian 710

Bill Weaver said:


> Im glad everybody enjoyed pocono so I will float this idea for winter. 10 different layouts for our usual 15 race series. I was thinking 1 martinsville (a small bull ring tight against the poles) 2 new hampshire (like the track was before pocono) 3 richmond ( a curve in the front strech to make a "D") 4 pocono (the triangle) 5 darlington (an egg) 6 indy (a square) and if we visit classic 4 times we could do 2 roadcourses sonoma and the glen then daytona and dega on his big oval. Any thoughts ???


I vote a bigYES!!!!change is good. I get tired of going in the same old circle.:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## BudBartos

Bill Weaver said:


> Im glad everybody enjoyed pocono so I will float this idea for winter. 10 different layouts for our usual 15 race series. I was thinking 1 martinsville (a small bull ring tight against the poles) 2 new hampshire (like the track was before pocono) 3 richmond ( a curve in the front strech to make a "D") 4 pocono (the triangle) 5 darlington (an egg) 6 indy (a square) and if we visit classic 4 times we could do 2 roadcourses sonoma and the glen then daytona and dega on his big oval. Any thoughts ???


No I don't like that much change !!!!!!
If You notice it takes some a whole night to get going on a new track, if We run that many there will be alot not having fun for most of the night.
I think changing up one or two is fine but 10 is way out.
The winter series may be cut back on the number of races also.


----------



## BudBartos

Donald Deutsch said:


> The Cheater wants to know what happened to the July 18th race. It is not cheating when it is innovative, and those modifications are innovative.


July 18th is a go. It was original on July 11th Freddie will be out of town.
So 18th is GO !!!!!!!!!!

I will determine if it is cheating


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> No I don't like that much change !!!!!!
> If You notice it takes some a whole night to get going on a new track, if We run that many there will be alot not having fun for most of the night.


They just have to race all 3 classes so they get going sooner!!!!:thumbsup::devil::tongue::wave:


----------



## DAVON

In The Winter Series Don't We Run With The 1/10th Scales On Sundays???


----------



## BudBartos

DAVON said:


> In The Winter Series Don't We Run With The 1/10th Scales On Sundays???


Yes We will !!!!


----------



## TangTester

I thought we did some saturday stand only races


----------



## BudBartos

Stand only?? No sitting???
Sat is classic if We run several ovals. Sat is the Gate for a road or two Freddies is sunday with 1/10th and maybe some sats when We want to run a different track.
Here is a strange thing I see happening. There are more tracks than ever trying to run more things than ever with the smallest amount of racers 

For all this fun to continue We have to get some NEW blood!!!! Heck it's hard to get guys that already have all the stuff to come out and run.

Trouble is I don't know how to do this anymore. I have been in this for 30 years RC does go in cycles but this one Is a very low cycle which I think is due to the recession that We are in.


----------



## ghoulardi

*New Faces*

I keep yelling you, Infomercials are the way to go. We'll get Billy "Mays" Weaver to be the spokesman.

Indeed...


----------



## martian 710

ghoulardi said:


> I keep yelling you, Infomercials are the way to go. We'll get Billy "Mays" Weaver to be the spokesman.
> 
> Indeed...


Infomercial + Billy "Mays" Weaver + RTR V2m = Rollin' in dough!!!!:woohoo::thumbsup::wave:


----------



## DAVON

ghoulardi said:


> I keep yelling you.


QUIT YELLING YOU!!!!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Wrong thread sorry


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> I say We run it again at the July 20th race. There were some that had trouble on it at first but I think they liked it as they figured it out. I thought it was a fun layout :thumbsup:
> Then the first Aug race is Indy and back to the long oval.


Bud - did you mistype the date - should it be July 18th (next race) -- we will run the Pocono track again....just wanted to be sure everyone has the right date.....


----------



## BudBartos

Correct next points race July 18th Everyone should be wanting to race by then. 
Yes We will run the Pocono track again


----------



## martian 710

I think we're out for the 18th. Logan has scout camp that week and Friday night is parent's night.


----------



## BudBartos

Ok Have a good time. Maybe in Aug :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Just read a review on the New Novak Mongoos. It has a 1/8th in shaft !!!! not .078 like all the other mini type motors:freak:Wonder how much they will charge for pinions 
Unbelivable :drunk:


----------



## OrangeRacer

BudBartos said:


> Just read a review on the New Novak Mongoos. It has a 1/8th in shaft !!!! not .078 like all the other mini type motors:freak:Wonder how much they will charge for pinions
> Unbelivable :drunk:


I just read the same review yesterday. I guess it would have been too simple to make it the same size as other mini motors so racers don't have to buy all new pinions. How ignorant


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

yeah YEAH *YEAH* what ever he said :thumbsup:


----------



## briano_72

BudBartos said:


> Just read a review on the New Novak Mongoos. It has a 1/8th in shaft !!!! not .078 like all the other mini type motors:freak:Wonder how much they will charge for pinions
> Unbelivable :drunk:


that is kinda dumb, but most of you guys have 1/10 scale pinions already, right ? :freak:


----------



## BudBartos

briano_72 said:


> that is kinda dumb, but most of you guys have 1/10 scale pinions already, right ? :freak:


Trouble is all the mini cars use a metric pitch since they are made in china. The BRP is the only one with US standard 48 pitch. That is the same pitch as all the racing gears. So if You have a gear from a old 1/12th car put it on that motor and run it in a RC18 it will sound pretty bad. 
I'm sure they will have a line of pinions but I hope it does not take 9 months to get them like the motors


----------



## BudBartos

I finally got more motors in today !!!! Will have the rack full for the next race. Those only took 3 months to get!!! Good old China :freak:


----------



## BudBartos

Good old price of gas today $4.20 :thumbsup: Hope they keep it up :woohoo:


----------



## TangTester

its $4.67 where I am at.


----------



## DAVON

TangTester said:


> its $4.67 where I am at.


I SAW IT FOR $3.84 BY MIDWAY MALL...WOW IS THAT CHEAP.:freak:


----------



## martian 710

I just paid $3.94 here. It actually went down 5 cents this week!!!


----------



## sg1

Bud,
Are you ready for the next load of ebay stuff?? I need to clean my basement out!!!


----------



## martian 710

Today is Logan's 8th Birthday!!!
Happy Birthday Logan:woohoo:


----------



## BudBartos

sg1 said:


> Bud,
> Are you ready for the next load of ebay stuff?? I need to clean my basement out!!!


I haven't even done the first I did take some pictures just need to list it.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Happy Birthday Logan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I remember 2 years ago when I was 8.


----------



## BudBartos

Happy birthday to YOU Logan !!!!!!!
Mine was last Friday, Wish I was 18  :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Tang you in California with those gas prices??


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Happy belated 30th birthday to you Bud!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> I haven't even done the first I did take some pictures just need to list it.


Thank god you don't get paid by the hour.....


----------



## BudBartos

How true :hat:


----------



## DAVON

:woohoo::hat:HAPPY BIRTHDAY LOGAN:hat::woohoo:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Happy B-Day Logan and Bud!


----------



## Donald Deutsch

K-5, My guess would be you are off by 20 years or so.


----------



## BudBartos

25 :freak:


----------



## DAVON

DAVON said:


> :woohoo::hat:HAPPY BIRTHDAY LOGAN:hat::woohoo:


 :woohoo::hat:AND TO YOU BUD:hat::woohoo:


----------



## BudBartos

Thanks YOU !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OrangeRacer

:hat:Happy Birthday Logan and Bud! :hat:


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I knew it, but I was being nice.


----------



## BudBartos

SG1 >> Got some things on ebay 


http://stores.ebay.com/BRP-Sales_W0QQsspagenameZMEQ3aFQ3aSTQQtZkm

I think K-5 caper needs that sprint car :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Is Action the manufacturer of that said sprint car,I do have a collection of midgets,that sprinter looks pretty good though.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

SG1 would you consider an 8x10 glossy of Tang autographed by the BRP legend in trade for the sprint car??


----------



## TangTester

K-5 CAPER said:


> SG1 would you consider an 8x10 glossy of Tang autographed by the BRP legend in trade for the sprint car??


 
Its not one of those special picture?


----------



## Micro_Racer

Would that be one of the "artistic" pictures? 

Tang in the pose of Michelangelo's David, in all his glory!! :freak:

Try to get that image out of your head....


----------



## sg1

K-5 CAPER said:


> SG1 would you consider an 8x10 glossy of Tang autographed by the BRP legend in trade for the sprint car??


Is there clothing involved?


----------



## K-5 CAPER

You guys have suceeded in making me sick!!!!!!!!! Sorry I asked


----------



## ghoulardi

Micro_Racer said:


> Would that be one of the "artistic" pictures?
> 
> Tang in the pose of Michelangelo's David, in all his glory!! :freak:
> 
> Try to get that image out of your head....


 Well, there goes dinner ! :drunk:

INDEED....


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Due to the nasty nature that this thread went down within the last 24 hours,Bud may just want to blow the whole thing up and start all over


----------



## BudBartos

I can delete it all but WHY there would be nottin on it


----------



## martian 710

K-5 CAPER said:


> Due to the nasty nature that this thread went down within the last 24 hours,Bud may just want to blow the whole thing up and start all over


BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!!!!!!


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Oh great now this crap is all over my computer room walls, thanks a lot.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Sorry Don!!!!!!!


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I noticed no one is offering to wash my walls.


----------



## martian 710

Sorry, don't do walls or windows!!! I just cut da grass!!!:thumbsupAt least I try to in between da storrms!!!):wave:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

The most ignorant remark EVER made in the Cleveland area.......We sure could use some rain.Sorry a little off topic,why don't you just say in January,sure could use a snowstorm!!


----------



## BudBartos

We have had a crappy summer so far !! I just got anothe 1.125 this morning. Maybe I can bottle it and sell to the drout areas.


----------



## BudBartos

Long layoff from last points race to the next on July 18th Hope everyone will be there looking for some racing fun.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Willie Allen will run in a truck again - the 81 Randy Moss Racing...go Willie


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> Willie Allen will run in a truck again - the 81 Randy Moss Racing...go Willie


Maybe He will do better !! I hear He has been running His BRP SC18V2M truck during the layoff :thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester

Howdy everyone, I am back from my trip. I will never complain about the heat here again. Everyday in LA was over 100 F and the two days in Vegas 110F+ everyday. At night was 89 F. It was a dry heat, but it still felt like you were in a blast furnace. That was nuts!!!! 

Tang.


----------



## DAVON

*WELCOME BACK TANG*
HAPPY 4TH OF JULY EVERYBODY
:wave::woohoo::roll::woohoo::roll::wave:


----------



## BudBartos

Happy 6th of July !!!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Happy 7th of July!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

man - 11 more days till race day 

if you need a quick fix, we are running the Losi Late Model on Freddies dirt track this Sunday (13th) at 10:30am...


----------



## BudBartos

It has been along time. Think We will get more out to race or less


----------



## K-5 CAPER

$4 a gallon gas prices, nobody buying suv's or mini vans has put me in a situation of a 4 day work week for the next several weeks.Thats four eight hour days, not four ten hour days.......do the math!!!


----------



## sg1

K-5 CAPER said:


> $4 a gallon gas prices, nobody buying suv's or mini vans has put me in a situation of a 4 day work week for the next several weeks.Thats four eight hour days, not four ten hour days.......do the math!!!


More time for beer....


----------



## Micro_Racer

K-5 CAPER said:


> $4 a gallon gas prices, nobody buying suv's or mini vans has put me in a situation of a 4 day work week for the next several weeks.Thats four eight hour days, not four ten hour days.......do the math!!!


 
......and racing :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 caper>> Come on out to the boat:thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester

BudBartos said:


> K-5 caper>> Come on out to the boat:thumbsup:


Bud will show you a good time


----------



## sg1

Bud,
You have a special PM


----------



## sg1

Anyone plan on going to the micro nats in December?? It will be like the snowbirds, road and oval!! Southwest flies there, throw everything in a suitcase and off we go!! The airport is 5 minutes from the track.


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Where and when is this race?


----------



## martian 710

I'm planning on going!!!


----------



## sg1

Donald Deutsch said:


> Where and when is this race?


It's at RCmadness in Conn., usually first weekend of December


----------



## TangTester

SG1 are you racing the champs this year?


----------



## sg1

Not sure yet, costs TOO much!! I'd rather go to Conn. to run 1/18


----------



## ghoulardi

Prolly gonna cost $1250.58 to fly by then. Or $932.599 to drive.


----------



## martian 710

ghoulardi said:


> Prolly gonna cost $1250.58 to fly by then. Or $932.599 to drive.


When your from Mars you just hit the hyperspace button on the dash of the saucer (2000 Contour:drunk and your there!!!:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## BudBartos

sg1 said:


> Not sure yet, costs TOO much!! I'd rather go to Conn. to run 1/18


 
Now Your talking BRP of course :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::woohoo::wave::wave:


----------



## OrangeRacer

Great, if Tony's sponsor is going to be Office Depot I have to try and convince them to change their company color to Orange. 

I suppose I could change my handle to "The driver formally known as Orange Racer"


----------



## BudBartos

No loyalty !!!!!!!!! Can't win move on I guess


----------



## TangTester

BudBartos said:


> No loyalty !!!!!!!!! Can't win move on I guess


If thats the case......where are you moving on to K-5?


----------



## TangTester

I am out for the 18th race I am getting sent out again. I wont be getting back until Saturday. It sucks I really liked the new layout.
Tang


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I'll be there with my new Deutschmobiles. Have to see if the innovations help me any, probably not, but we will see on the 18th.


----------



## sg1

Without Tang next Friday will there be a COT class?? What are you running BUD?? K-5 you in?? I'll bring mine set up 10-52 just in case


----------



## Micro_Racer

Hey Wild Bill - Can you paint me up a FUBAR COT?
http://www.getfubar.com/team-nascar.php

Finally a sponsor that describes my racing ability


----------



## Micro_Racer

I may just run stock or brushless, if no COT....

Who is running brushless? I know a few more people have them!


----------



## BudBartos

I will run brushless and COT if We need some racers. I think SG1 will be there also.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Tang good one, I am currently negotiating a long term deal with a company that thinks my finger painting talents are quite good,truth be told Bud just let me out of my current deal that pretty much insured me all the dogs,sausages,potatoe chips and soda pop I wanted.This finger painting deal is all the paint,glue and cookies you can eat,and I get to take naps whenever i start to get collicky.What would you do???


----------



## TangTester

I think you finally found your calling


----------



## BobS311

No race tonight right? We moved it to the 18th?
Bob


----------



## Micro_Racer

BobS311 said:


> No race tonight right? We moved it to the 18th?
> Bob


True dat...no race tonight - 18th


----------



## martian 710

Micro_Racer said:


> I may just run stock or brushless, if no COT....
> 
> Who is running brushless? I know a few more people have them!


I'm out for this race. Logan has scout camp. Don't know how many more we'll make it to. Looks like were going to be buiding a new house in a couple months. Got to keep the "war dept." happy. Twice the size of the one we're in now. Oh Boy!!! Room for more toy's!!!:woohoo::drunk:


----------



## Micro_Racer

new home closer to Freddies?


----------



## martian 710

Micro_Racer said:


> new home closer to Freddies?


No, new home on the same basement. We're taking the doublewide trailer off and putting 2 story Penn Lyon modular home in it's place. So if anyone's looking for a cheap 1989 28'X48' doublewide it will be available this fall!!! :thumbsup:I just got to figure out what to do with everything inside it until the new one is built?:drunk: Definately going to be a big yard sale!!! Not going to be too much fun living in our travel trailer for a couple of months.


----------



## BudBartos

OK 6 days till the next race. It will be on the Pocono track again !
So who all will be coming ? I really need a good idea since I did not even break even at the last race 
I know I'm wanting to race after 4 weeks off :thumbsup:

I will be there so thats 1


----------



## Bill Weaver

Ill be 2


----------



## DougK

I am shooting at Camp Perry on Sunday so if I get enough practice in before Friday I will be there. #3


----------



## Easy

I will be there #4


----------



## Micro_Racer

count me #5


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Check post 1136.


----------



## BudBartos

So is that a YES Don ??


----------



## martian 710

Donald Deutsch said:


> Check post 1136.


He's got to race those cars in the Prototype class doesn't he????


----------



## lawnguy

where is your next race held at?


----------



## Micro_Racer

lawnguy said:


> where is your next race held at?


We race at Freddies:
*Freddie's Hobbies*
*100 Romito Street *
*Unit A*
*Ravenna, Ohio 44266*
*330-296-4354 / 330-296-3200*​ 
http://freddieshobbies.com/index.asp

Our next race is Friday night (the 18th) - For your $15 race entry - you get dinner (at 6pm) and racing at 7pm.

the track layout for the 18th is Pocono - tri-oval.


----------



## lawnguy

thank you for the information:wave:


----------



## BudBartos

martian 710 said:


> He's got to race those cars in the Prototype class doesn't he????


I would think so. Don did the best He has done in some time at the first races then has to build these cars  Don, Don, Don 

OK looks like 6
Hangtime >> You out there? K-5 caper You in?? Gary C how about You?

Bob S >> Are You guys in?

Maybe instead of trophies this year I can come up with some gas cards !!!


----------



## OrangeRacer

I'll be there racing stock :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

think so, sprint cars at williams grove that night though


----------



## BudBartos

OK 7 for sure. Williams grove is a long ride K-5 So I will make that 8 :thumbsup:

Well Guys I have the rack packed with goodies. I got a shipment of 30 motors in so I'm counting on Ya All 

SG1>> You coming Friday?


----------



## DAVON

I'LL MAKE 9...:thumbsup::woohoo:


----------



## sg1

As of now I'm in!!


----------



## BudBartos

:woohoo:Thats 10 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Should We have Chinese food or is it OK for the USA hot dogs


----------



## Bill Weaver

check the package for chinese meat byproduct content


----------



## BudBartos

Chop sticks for the beans


----------



## BudBartos

So is that it 10???? Hope We get afew more than that.


----------



## sg1

Maybe we should just go out to dinner???


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Oh huuum bug ! ! 

If you guys are coming out to run the BRP's bring your late models as well. WE will run them all if your the type of person who is showing up in the dog days of summer and enjoying great company, and excelet food cook by a National Champ. Your coming to race period. Lets enjoy a nice evening with good food, and good people who enjoy the same thing as you do. :thumbsup:

For those who choose not to come out  I am sure they will be back once the weather turns crappy. Remember I am sure their other halfs have a long todo list for them to accomplish 

See you all this Friday:dude:


----------



## ghoulardi

*18th*

Can't make it.


----------



## martian 710

The cook's not only a National Champ, he's a World Champ!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

At RC racing not cooking


----------



## sg1

I have to be there Bud, I have another load of ebay stuff for you!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

sg1 said:


> I have to be there Bud, I have another load of ebay stuff for you!!!!!


I havent got the other load on yet.


----------



## sg1

What do you do all day....


----------



## BudBartos

Try to figure it out


----------



## BudBartos

OK food is bought. I got enough for 10 racers???
Rack is full I hope??
I'll be there about 2:30 to lay the track down.
Bill>>> I was thinking of cutting about 2 or3 ft out of the one straight to open up the 2 outside turns slightly is that OK with You since they are Your pipes?


----------



## sg1

Will the rent a ride be ready??


----------



## BudBartos

Yes it is it is set up for stock. $10.00 to rent


----------



## Bill Weaver

not my pipes, they now belong to the track. my thoughts about the track> I would open the driver stand turn about 10-12 inches and put an angled barrier in front of directors stand to stop the big arc, and make 3 real turns


----------



## DAVON

BUD...YOU GOT PM:woohoo:


----------



## BudBartos

Got it I will have it Friday.

Bill OK will try to do that.


----------



## BudBartos

Bill Weaver said:


> not my pipes, they now belong to the track. my thoughts about the track> I would open the driver stand turn about 10-12 inches and put an angled barrier in front of directors stand to stop the big arc, and make 3 real turns


They were real turns just some didn't turn 
It's going to be a HOT one Freddie time for a pool :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

BudBartos said:


> It's going to be a HOT one Freddie time for a pool :thumbsup:


YOU CAN GO OUT TO THE DIRT OVAL AND JUMP THREW THE FOUTAIN.:thumbsup::woohoo:


----------



## BudBartos

DAVON said:


> YOU CAN GO OUT TO THE DIRT OVAL AND JUMP THREW THE FOUTAIN.:thumbsup::woohoo:


May have to!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ghoulardi

*Yuck !!!*

Bud in a speedo ! It boggles the mind !!!:freak:


Indeed...


----------



## sg1

Bud,
I have another box of stuff for you


----------



## BudBartos

Hope it's big $$ stuff the small stuff sucks  :drunk:

SG1>> Who wanted the rent a ride ? I have someone else that may want to run it. First with the $$ gets it. If It is Tyler or Your Dad they can run one of my cars.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

is anyone bringing their late-models to run on the dirt this evening ? if not I wont go out and do the track in the heat  just thinking before I do


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Mom just walked in she made Chocalate cake for use tonight :hat: Umm Ummm


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> Hope it's big $$ stuff the small stuff sucks  :drunk:
> 
> SG1>> Who wanted the rent a ride ? I have someone else that may want to run it. First with the $$ gets it. If It is Tyler or Your Dad they can run one of my cars.


 Tyler is thinking about it..


----------



## BudBartos

Sweet see You all soon !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bill Weaver

i cant make it


----------



## K-5 CAPER

pm bud


----------



## Easy

Big thanks to Freddie and Bud for putting up with the heat and us, and giving us a great night of racing fun.
Thanks guys, your efforts are really appreciated.
Slow Don


----------



## Micro_Racer

OK BRP Race Fans -- Where was everybody last night? 

Light turn out - so everyone ran stock

A - Main
1. Bud (no points)
2. Micro_Racer (no points)
3. Tyler (no points)
4. David (1st in stock points)
5. Orange Racer (2nd in stock points)
6. Mark H (3rd in stock points)
7. Wayne (hit the wall at light speed :freak: - no points for racing, but style points for sure!)
8. Slow Don

B - Main
1. Fast Don (maybe we need to change the slow and fast )
2. George
3. Rob
4. Angelo (traveled 80 hours to get to our track :thumbsup
5. Ryan


----------



## BudBartos

Yes that sure was some HOT racing last night. :drunk::drunk: Thanks to all that came out also Freddie and Your Mom great cake :thumbsup:

Next race is in 2 weeks and will be the Indy layout!! 4 90 degree turns should be good.

Thanks Guys for the tips that brought Me up to cover the food cost :thumbsup:

Angelo >> Thanks for coming up and checking out the racing action.


----------



## BudBartos

Next race I think will be a record turnout.:woohoo:


----------



## sg1

Bud,
I need a t-plate and lower pod fiberglass plate  I also have to put a new servo case on!! WOW....


----------



## Easy

My battery must have dropped a cell, I was running on only 3 cells in the main. 4th. cell will not charge at all.......
Don


----------



## BudBartos

sg1 said:


> Bud,
> I need a t-plate and lower pod fiberglass plate  I also have to put a new servo case on!! WOW....


And Your the national champ  Please remind Me Monday


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Tang wasn't even there how did you do that Wayne???????


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 CAPER said:


> Tang wasn't even there how did you do that Wayne???????


Good ????? I think it was Him trying to chatch His Son that ran the BRP rent a Racer


----------



## TangTester

Sorry I missed that race I really liked that layout


----------



## OrangeRacer

Thanks to Bud and Freddie for a fun night of racing on a hot Friday night. Indy track should be fun in a couple of weeks :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

two weeks Indy baby !!! 4 turns 8 walls look out it should be fun. I hope it's in the 70's last Friday was waaaaay too hot for Me.


----------



## BudBartos

Well Guys in these trying times I have had to put the Bud boat up for sale 

Just so I can continue the BRP tradition If it doesn't sell I don't know what will happen 

Here is the listing for those that have not been able to see it 


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...STRK:MESE:IT&viewitem=&item=370071108315&rd=1

If You like it Buy it now is the way to go :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

Sweet boat!!! You need to get some pics with pretty girls in bikinis in it!!! That will get the price up!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester

I was on the Bud boat not to long ago.....and no I did not have my bikini on! I forgot it and left it at home.( Get that out of your mind) If there is something Bud know more about then 18th scale cars, is boating......Good luck on the sale.~


----------



## sg1

Bud,
Why don't you just live on the boat?? You can set-up BRP headquarters on it!!


----------



## BudBartos

Well at least more people are looking at it than RC products 13 watchers already!! But with the high starting bid there should be no bids till the last min. if there are any at all


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Very nice boat Bud, I am sorry to hear that you have to part with it.


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 CAPER said:


> Very nice boat Bud, I am sorry to hear that you have to part with it.


Thank You K-5 !!! I don't think it will sell however. The next step will be trying to find $3,600.00 for next years storage and dockage :freak:
Now a year ago it would have went pretty easily. Maybe the lower gasoline prices will help :woohoo:


----------



## BudBartos

Hard to beleive but just next week and We have another race :woohoo:
It is on Aug 1st :wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Unfortunately I will be on vacation and unable to make the Aug 1st race - Bud please be sure to grab the points....enjoy the new track layout!


----------



## BudBartos

Micro >> Will You be able to update the points? Don't forget the COT guys that ran with the stock get COT points and Ryan gets novice points


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> Unfortunately I will be on vacation and unable to make the Aug 1st race - Bud please be sure to grab the points....enjoy the new track layout!


 
Someone remind Me !!!!!!


----------



## DAVON

BudBartos said:


> Someone remind Me !!!!!!


HEY BUD DON'T FORGET TO GET THE POINTS FOR MICRO NEXT FRIDAY...:wave:


----------



## martian 710

He can't say nobody reminded him!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Remind Me on Aug1 at about 9:30 PM just before We go home.

Brett >> Will You and Logan be there ?


----------



## martian 710

Yes, we should be there!!! Maybe Shyniah too!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Good to here :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Points are updated on the points thread. I will post a new sheet tomorrow when I am at Freddies on the bulletin board - since I will not be at the next race. I will also drop off a few more T's and 45's for the Indy track. 

Enjoy!


----------



## BudBartos

Thanks Micro !! Have a nice vacation !!!


----------



## BudBartos

65,000 at CP today !!! Wish I had the $$ they made just from the parking :freak:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

ppg company picnic yesterday at cp


----------



## BudBartos

Cleavland clinic. and BRP


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Wish i would of known u were going to b at cp Bud, we could have rode millenium force together 20 times


----------



## BudBartos

Well BRP is good for another week or so. The boat sold today :woohoo:


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Hope you got what you wanted.


----------



## BudBartos

Did better than the last big boat. And thats in these bad times.


----------



## DAVON

BudBartos said:


> Well BRP is good for another week or so. The boat sold today :woohoo:


DOES THAT MEAN THE HOT DOGS AND SAUSAGES ARE ON YOU THIS FRIDAY???:thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester

BudBartos said:


> Well BRP is good for another week or so. The boat sold today :woohoo:


Damm, and I just got a new speddo to wear .


----------



## martian 710

TangTester said:


> Damm, and I just got a new speddo to wear .


I'll sell you my boat for alot less than Bud's!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

TangTester said:


> Damm, and I just got a new speddo to wear .


THANKS FOR PUTTING THAT IMAGE IN OUR HEADS:freak:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Tang I will buy you a boat to take that speedo far, far away!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

It better be a speed boat :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

OK the next points race is this Friday. Hope We can get some of the old regulars to come on out and play.
So who all is coming? I had too much food last time and I don't want to get caught with too little. So if You can please post here :thumbsup:
Track will be indy layout !!! I don't think We will have tire troubles like they did however


----------



## DAVON

I'LL BE THERE..:thumbsup:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

I'll be there, Oh wait I have to be


----------



## TangTester

Hey SG1,

Did your your sister's daughter run at the soap box derby?


----------



## sg1

TangTester said:


> Hey SG1,
> 
> Did your sister's daughter run at the soap box derby?


 No, she's not old enough to race at the All American. She's racing in what they call the "NDR" which has a lower age. She also has a sponser!! Atlantic Tool and Die! They let us use their surface plate to set the car up


----------



## BudBartos

OK so that looks like 4 so far that I know of.

News flash I have been hired to drive the Carter lumber 1/4 scale car Saturday at Freddies :woohoo:

It is a one day contract to see if I can drive. Just shut up and drive is what I say


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bud - if you get the ride - what BIG race will you drive in?


----------



## BudBartos

Any that pays $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Easy

I will be there Fri.
Slow Don


----------



## martian 710

Logan and I will be there Friday!!! Is there goin' to be a superstock COT class???


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Can't make it again,got to work, boo hoo.


----------



## BudBartos

Ok up to 7 !!!
Brett>> I plan on super stock this week. since there will be a huge crowd 

Bill Weaver >> You in for Friday it's a new track :thumbsup:


----------



## wazzer

I'm planning on making it out this time, Bud. 

Anyone reserve the rent-a-racer yet?


----------



## BudBartos

Wazzer >> Rent a racer is open and it is fast :thumbsup: You want it?


----------



## wazzer

If no one else wants it by Friday, I'll take it, as long as there are enough signed up for the COT class. That way I can run rent-a-racer in stock, and my car in COT. 

You guys give up on the brushless class?


----------



## OrangeRacer

I'm in for Friday :thumbsup:


----------



## ghoulardi

Can't make it !


----------



## Bill Weaver

Sorry bud>not this friday either; but next race looks good


----------



## BudBartos

Bill Weaver said:


> Sorry bud>not this friday either; but next race looks good


Ok it's going to be hot again.

Wazzer>> OK I will have it ready for You. We should have enough for Super stock COT this week. Have only had like 3 or 4 running brushless. I like it since it takes the battery and motor out of play.


----------



## BudBartos

Looks like 9 come on Guy's We need more that that.


----------



## Micro_Racer

I can't make it, so one less COT and brushless....


----------



## sg1

I'm out also... gotta work late


----------



## Hangtime

I might be in. Its been awhile.


----------



## BudBartos

Hangtime >> Good to hear !!!!!!! Up to 10

Doug, Don S, Gary C anyone else?????


----------



## BudBartos

Well I already lost my 1/4 scale ride Maybe I scared them


----------



## Hangtime

Looking for some GOOD batteries. :thumbsup:


----------



## Easy

I heard from Doug, he will be out of town Fri.
Slow Don


----------



## BudBartos

Hangtime said:


> Looking for some GOOD batteries. :thumbsup:


I have 2 packs on the rack TSR1500


----------



## Hangtime

BudBartos said:


> I have 2 packs on the rack TSR1500


I need more choices. lol


----------



## Easy

I need a pack also, one of mine gave up a cell last race night.
Don


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> Well I already lost my 1/4 scale ride Maybe I scared them


Wow - that was fast!?!?!? Did you even get to drive it?:freak:


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> Wow - that was fast!?!?!? Did you even get to drive it?:freak:


No the racer that ran it said He was sorry or somthing 
Looks like I will go to the super mod race sat


----------



## BudBartos

Hangtime said:


> I need more choices. lol


Try Power Push


----------



## DAVON

BudBartos said:


> Try Power Push


LAST SATURDAY AT CLASSIC A BRAND NEW 6 CELL POWER PUSH PACK BLEW UP RIGHT BEHIND MY HEAD:freak:...ALL 6 CELLS WENT UP:drunk:


----------



## Hangtime

DAVON said:


> LAST SATURDAY AT CLASSIC A BRAND NEW 6 CELL POWER PUSH PACK BLEW UP RIGHT BEHIND MY HEAD:freak:...ALL 6 CELLS WENT UP:drunk:


Well.... I guess they were matched pretty good! hahahaaaaa


----------



## DAVON

Hangtime said:


> Well.... I guess they were matched pretty good! hahahaaaaa


YEAH THEY ALL LEFT THE SAME BLAST PATTERN ON THE TABLE AND THE FLOOR.:drunk:


----------



## BudBartos

Bring fans if You can !!!! Both racing and cooling


----------



## DAVON

BudBartos said:


> Bring fans if You can !!!! Both racing and cooling


I'LL HAVE MINE


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> Bring fans if You can !!!! Both racing and cooling


I'll need a bus for all my fans!!!!(or was that a truck)


----------



## Micro_Racer

Well enjoy the new track layout! Remember you only get 3 through outs - so be sure to go and RACE!


----------



## wazzer

I've got an 18T for sale on the oval thread, I'll bring it with me tomorrow if anyone is interested.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=225828


----------



## BudBartos

Wazzer >>>You still have the stock chassis? See You Friday I will be there about 3:00


----------



## martian 710

Sorry guys Logan and I aren't going to make it tomorrow. I've got alot of servicing to get caught up on my truck and equipment. Also have a couple prospective buyers for our house coming in the Pm. Have fun!!!


----------



## Hangtime

Racing tonight??? 

I'm cycling some batteries that haven't been run in ages.


----------



## BudBartos

Were setting records this season :freak: 

See You later


----------



## OrangeRacer

Hopefully more people show up Bud.

Looking forward to a fun night at Indy:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

I hope so also. I think the winter series is going to have some schedule changes as soon as I fig it out. Next summer 

Guess what there may be a new track opening in S Amherst :thumbsup: Banked carpet oval !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Food is done :thumbsup:Those that are coming make sure Your hungry !!!!!!


----------



## BobS311

Ryan and I will be there,


----------



## martian 710

Ok you shamed us Logan and I will be there also!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Cool !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Wazzo is here from MI there is no reason anyone in Ohio cant make it, if he is here already. :hat:


----------



## martian 710

We're on our way!!! Nothin's ready but we'll be there!!!!


----------



## Hangtime

Watching my 2yr old until wife got home at 6:00. It ain't gonna happen for me tonight.


----------



## BudBartos

Nice night of racing !!! The Indy track did not flow a nice as the Pocono track. But it was interesting.
Tang tester BEAT Me :thumbsup: in super stock. Yes it's true 
Wazzer drove 5 hr to win with the Rent a racer!!!! Well Brett won but passed it down a place.

Ryan took the novice class again 

We had 14 entries THANKS Guys for coming out.

Next race is 22nd and it's back on the long standard oval :woohoo:


----------



## BudBartos

Ryan >>> Freddie needs the transponder back


----------



## Easy

Thanks to Freddie and Bud for a fun night of racing. See you all next race night.
Very Slow Don


----------



## BudBartos

Ya back on the standard OVAL :woohoo:


----------



## martian 710

Had a great time last night. The indy layout left little room for error and made passing a definate challenge!!! Good to see Wazzer again. Hope he had a good trip home!!! Thanks Freddie and Bud!!! Hopefully see everone in 3 weeks!!!


----------



## TangTester

Hey 

Freddie can you post the results? LOL Indy Track was cool.....but if you were off alittle you pay for it!!!! Your car would look like a pinball for a lap!!!!.

Did anyone get to watch the storms roll in on the way home? Pretty cool.


----------



## martian 710

Hangtime said:


> Watching my 2yr old until wife got home at 6:00. It ain't gonna happen for me tonight.


Should have brought the kid with ya. "Nanny Bud" has very reasonable rates!!!:devil::wave:


----------



## Hangtime

martian 710 said:


> Should have brought the kid with ya. "Nanny Bud" has very reasonable rates!!!:devil::wave:


She like rc cars, but she drives like her mother. lol


----------



## wazzer

Made it home OK. I drive about 2 hours, then crash in the back of the van, finish in the morning. No worries.

Had a great time. Indy track was challenging, but all of us made the best of it. Good to see all you guys again, makes the trip worth it.

Thanks Bud for the rent-a-racer, food, and putting on a great series. Thanks Freddie for giving us a place to play.

Can't make the next one, so maybe see ya in Sept.


----------



## DAVON

TangTester said:


> Did anyone get to watch the storms roll in on the way home? Pretty cool.


that was awesome all the way home...:thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

Easy,
Get your suff?
-Wayne


----------



## Easy

Wayne
Yes, and thank you very much. I will reimburse you for the postage next race, remind me so I don't forget.
Thanks again!!
Don


----------



## BudBartos

Easy>> Pay Wayne at the next race


----------



## Easy

BudBartos said:


> Easy>> Pay Wayne at the next race


Thanks Bud
Don


----------



## OrangeRacer

Thanks as always to Bud and Freddie for a fun night of racing. Glad we're going back to long oval next time. :thumbsup: 

Fun time at Lorain County Speedway last night watching Supermodifieds with some family and some BRPers. More wrecks than our stock class on Friday.


----------



## BudBartos

That was a long night of racing :freak:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Sounds like it was an interesting race, and that we won't run that track again


----------



## sg1

I want to be the first to say.........................


HAPPY BIRTHDAY MR. BARBER


----------



## Micro_Racer

Happy B-Day - most respected R/C Racer - Tang


----------



## OrangeRacer

Happy Birthday Pat :hat:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Happy 84th birthday to you Tang. I would of figured your birthday to be October 31st or perhaps April 1st !!!!!!


----------



## Easy

Happy BD Tang
Very Slow Don


----------



## TangTester

Thanks Guys

And thanks to the group that sung to me at the races Satruday night


P.S. I hate getting older


----------



## martian 710

Happy birthday Tang!!!


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Tang are you gaining on me? I didn't think so. Happy Birthday anyway.


----------



## DAVON

*HEY BRETT YOU GOT A PM!!!*:woohoo:


----------



## martian 710

DAVON said:


> *HEY BRETT YOU GOT A PM!!!*:woohoo:


I've got some antiboitic ear drops. Will that cure it!!!!:devil::wave:


----------



## BudBartos

Next 2 races   :woohoo:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Anyone interested in watching real men race.... Saturday night 10 PM est on Speed, the 48th annual Knoxville Nationals for real race cars !!!!!!!!!!!!! Look mom no doors !!!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Ryan or Bob I need the square red thing that is still in your car. I am sure the flashing green light is out by now


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 CAPER said:


> Anyone interested in watching real men race.... Saturday night 10 PM est on Speed, the 48th annual Knoxville Nationals for real race cars !!!!!!!!!!!!! Look mom no doors !!!


 
I thought the real men ran the BRP fig 8 race :hat:


----------



## BudBartos

Micro >> I mailed the results from the last race :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

10 posts to 5,000 I have to get there :thumbsup:Next race is the 22nd on the standard long oval !! I know some are looking forward to it. So come on out and have some FUN


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 CAPER said:


> Anyone interested in watching real men race.... Saturday night 10 PM est on Speed, the 48th annual Knoxville Nationals for real race cars !!!!!!!!!!!!! Look mom no doors !!!


 
I will have to watch that !!! That is real racing they pass and everything :thumbsup:


----------



## BMCALLISTER01

I want to see some pics of the racer's bud rides. I recently got one and want to see what everyone else is doing to theirs.

thanks


----------



## martian 710

I have some pics of mine on the BRP COT body thread!!! I couldn't figure out how to move them here!!!


----------



## Robertw321

BudBartos said:


> Guess what there may be a new track opening in S Amherst :thumbsup: Banked carpet oval !!!!!!!!!!


You got any more info on this?


----------



## BudBartos

No not yet He is now selling the flat road course track and building a oval slot track. He has room upstairs but I have no clue when it will get going if it does 

Here is a link to the flat track

http://cgi.ebay.com/slotcar-1-24-sc...oryZ7318QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

So it would be slots downstairs and RC upstairs 1/18th BRP and 1/12th that He is going to make.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bud, your boy Steve Kinser will start inside of row two tonight in the "A" main, he has a pretty good chance !!!!


----------



## BudBartos

He's been slacking latley, Getting old like Me


----------



## BudBartos

OK just under 2 weeks till the next points race. The fate of the BRP series rests in these next 2 races. Bring out anyone You know that would like to run.

I will try to have the indoor 2008/2009 schedule for the last race of the summer on Sept. 12th


----------



## Micro_Racer

points are updated on the 2008 points thread


----------



## BudBartos

Thanks for the points update :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> No not yet He is now selling the flat road course track and building a oval slot track. He has room upstairs but I have no clue when it will get going if it does
> 
> Here is a link to the flat track
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/slotcar-1-24-scale-raceway_W0QQitemZ130243961651QQihZ003QQcategoryZ7318QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> So it would be slots downstairs and RC upstairs 1/18th BRP and 1/12th that He is going to make.


Looks like it did not sell....


----------



## BudBartos

Nope maybe that will go upstairs and there will be no RC oval ????? Time will tell


----------



## TangTester

wow 5000 posts Bud your my hero!!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Ya HOOOOO !!!!! And all were full useful info and wisdom :thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester

BudBartos said:


> Ya HOOOOO !!!!! And all were full useful info and wisdom :thumbsup:


 
Full of something.....wisdom? I dont think so~~~


----------



## K-5 CAPER

5000 posts at least 4 of them informative


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Tang any good tips for us


----------



## ghoulardi

TangTester said:


> Full of something.....wisdom? I dont think so~~~


Disturbing and insightful as always. 

Indeed...


----------



## TangTester

K-5 CAPER said:


> Tang any good tips for us


Use sun screen!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

and don't carry a lot of cash when on vacation


----------



## BudBartos

Two good tips :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

surgeon extracted cancer cells from my back and temple area healing and hope to be back on 22nd. pretty sure it was scond hand sun exposure not me


----------



## K-5 CAPER

sorry i brought it up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

maybe i should sell my stuff now ,,,,,,,, thought i had racing friends dont think so


----------



## TangTester

If we didn't like you we would not pick on you!


----------



## martian 710

K-5 CAPER said:


> surgeon extracted cancer cells from my back and temple area healing and hope to be back on 22nd. pretty sure it was scond hand sun exposure not me


It was probably the reflection fom Tangs sunglasses!!! Heal quick!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

K5 >> Glad Your OK !!!!!!!! Don't sell that stuff come out and have fun.


----------



## BudBartos

One week to the second from last BRP race WHO all will be there ?? And it's on the regular oval :woohoo:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Emma and I will be at the track! 

I will have the brushless....if you have one BRING IT OUT!


----------



## BudBartos

Yes We need to have a drivers meeting and discuss classes for winter. Brushless, set gearing ect.


----------



## Micro_Racer

What tracks are we going to this winter?


----------



## TangTester

TangTester said:


> If we didn't like you we would not pick on you!


And since Rasfter left us, we dont have anyone to pick on LOL.....I am gald to heard your doing better.


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> One week to the second from last BRP race WHO all will be there ?? And it's on the regular oval :woohoo:


As of now Logan an I will be there!!! If we run brushless I try to get a couple of newbies to come also. Bud, will the rental car be available? Today is Shyniah's 12th Birthday!!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Happy birthday Shyniah....................thanks tang


----------



## ghoulardi

*22nd*

gonna try like hell to make it !


----------



## BudBartos

martian 710 said:


> As of now Logan an I will be there!!! If we run brushless I try to get a couple of newbies to come also. Bud, will the rental car be available? Today is Shyniah's 12th Birthday!!!!


Rental at this time is available. Just let Me know for sure :thumbsup:


----------



## Easy

Planning on being there
Don


----------



## K-5 CAPER

got your pm ross much appreciated


----------



## TangTester

ghoulardi said:


> gonna try like hell to make it !


dont try tooo hard LOL!!!

Boy I am out to get everyone today:wave::wave:


----------



## ghoulardi

TangTester said:


> dont try tooo hard LOL!!!
> 
> Boy I am out to get everyone today:wave::wave:


 Well I love you too !!! :tongue:


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Got to work the 22nd, but will make the last race in Sept. Making the winter series should be easier as my co-worker will not be playing with his toys as much.


----------



## DAVON

BUD...YOU GOT PM :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Got it.


----------



## OrangeRacer

K5 glad you're doing better. Hope we see you out racing soon :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Thanks Marc


----------



## BudBartos

Well it looks like the same 9 or 10 right now ?? Anyone else coming !!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Only two more races left in the 2008 Summer Series! Who will be crowned BRP Stock Champ? Can SG1 or Micro_Racer stop the Tang winning streak? Will we race any road courses in the winter series? Only way to find out is to come to the TRACK!

BRP RACING - it's bigger than that other motor sport! (new tag line)


----------



## BudBartos

Well I'll be there :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

I'LL BE THERE TOO.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tshirt Man

Bud where are you guys racing at?


----------



## Micro_Racer

We are racing at Freddies - Friday night dinner at 6 racing at 7.

http://www.freddieshobbies.com/index.asp


----------



## BudBartos

Last 2 races  :wave:


----------



## martian 710

Bud, I won't need the rental ride Friday. My buddy can't make it. How bout Brushless micro-sprints for the winter series??? Bud, can you bring me a couple solid t-plates Friday???


----------



## BobS311

BudBartos said:


> Well it looks like the same 9 or 10 right now ?? Anyone else coming !!!!


Ryan and I will be there...


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

BobS311 said:


> Ryan and I will be there...


BRING THE TRANSPONDER ! ! ! ! !


----------



## BudBartos

martian 710 said:


> Bud, I won't need the rental ride Friday. My buddy can't make it. How bout Brushless micro-sprints for the winter series??? Bud, can you bring me a couple solid t-plates Friday???


 
OK thanks for letting Me know. I will have the T plates !!!


----------



## martian 710

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> BRING THE TRANSPONDER ! ! ! ! !


Hey Freddie,before the start of the novice race Friday are we going to hear "and Ryan's on his own".:devil::roll::wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bud - can you bring a few of the long blue threaded body posts - Da Bug may need a few!


----------



## BobS311

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> BRING THE TRANSPONDER ! ! ! ! !


_With the transponder....._


----------



## OrangeRacer

I'll be there Friday. Looking forward to a fun night of racing :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

OrangeRacer said:


> I'll be there Friday. Looking forward to a fun night of racing :thumbsup:


Good to hear :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

You guys have fun tomorrow, will not make it was in the emergency room with a fractured rib Tuesday, just to add to my problems. Good luck everyone hope to see you guys soon. K5


----------



## BudBartos

Take care K-5 caper !!!!


----------



## BudBartos

See the rest of You all later :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> See the rest of You all later :thumbsup:


In a while crocodile!!!:wave::thumbsup:


----------



## OrangeRacer

K-5 Rest up and watch some races this weekend, see ya when you're better  

Might have a couple of guests tonight, maybe my brother will catch the BRP bug with a little luck.


----------



## BudBartos

The rental is available :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

K-5 - hope you get better soon....See you at the next race!


----------



## TangTester

K-5 CAPER said:


> You guys have fun tomorrow, will not make it was in the emergency room with a fractured rib Tuesday, just to add to my problems. Good luck everyone hope to see you guys soon. K5


I hope you have a good story to go with that!!!! Get better soon, you are missed at the track. One way you can look at it is that you are getting all of your bad luck out of the way in the summer series, so you should be set for the winter!!!!!
Tang


----------



## TangTester

OrangeRacer said:


> Might have a couple of guests tonight, maybe my brother will catch the BRP bug with a little luck.


 
Why!!! Do you not like your brother......look what racing has done to the rest of us!!!:wave:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

thanks guys, yeah between the Bahamas shannanigans and this not good. Miss hanging out with you guys......even Tang!!!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Tang story goes like this big medication combined with capt morgan during knoxville nationals,while chatting late night with girl from North Dakota lead to mishap.......needed a 5 point harness for my computer chair.No more dirty chatting for k5!!!!!!!!!


----------



## martian 710

K-5 CAPER said:


> thanks guys, yeah between the Bahamas shannanigans and this not good. Miss hanging out with you guys......even Tang!!!!!


I don't think I'd go that far!!! Take care K-5!!! Logan said he'll let you rehab in Novice class for a couple races!!!:wave:


----------



## OrangeRacer

TangTester said:


> Why!!! Do you not like your brother......look what racing has done to the rest of us!!!:wave:


LOL Good point!

You guys corrupted me so I'm just trying to share


----------



## Easy

Had a great time last night, even though I was still "slow Don". Maybe some day I will be able to get faster.
Thanks Freddie and Bud for making all this possible.
Don


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Your welcome,


----------



## Micro_Racer

Emma had a great time racing! She was waving that flag most of the way home (thanks Bud)

Light turn out last night - I hope more people are able to make the winter series.

Bud and Freddie - as always thanks for a great night of racing!


----------



## martian 710

Logan and I had a great time as usual!!! Thank's Freddie and Bud!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

ORANGERACER...YOU GOT PM.:woohoo:


----------



## BudBartos

It was fun running in stock !!! Good job Tang in winning super stock, looks like championship 13 on it's way.
Ross >> Way to go in beating Me the first heat.

Last race is on Sept 12 so be there for the awards and all.


----------



## OrangeRacer

DAVON: Thanks for PM, one back at ya 

Thanks to Bud and Freddie as always for a good night of racing :thumbsup:

Jeff and Nicole had a good time last night, we didn't scare them off. Thanks freddie for the tour.

Have a great weekend everybody, looking forward to racing in 3 weeks!!


----------



## BudBartos

orangeracer >>> Good A main win and TQ :thumbsup:


----------



## Donald Deutsch

How many people showed for this weeks race? I am have terrible withdrawl pains. If I don't make the last race I might have to kill something just to make me feel better.


----------



## BudBartos

Donald Deutsch said:


> How many people showed for this weeks race? I am have terrible withdrawl pains. If I don't make the last race I might have to kill something just to make me feel better.


How about your boss for making You work 
We had a large turnout of 14 racers :thumbsup:


----------



## OrangeRacer

BudBartos said:


> orangeracer >>> Good A main win and TQ :thumbsup:


Thanks Bud 

Don, hope you can make the last race. Call in sick if your boss trys to make you work...BRP fever :thumbsup:


----------



## ghoulardi

BudBartos said:


> It was fun running in stock !!! Good job Tang in winning super stock, looks like championship 13 on it's way.
> Ross >> Way to go in beating Me the first heat.
> 
> Last race is on Sept 12 so be there for the awards and all.


 Tanx Bud. :woohoo:


----------



## Micro_Racer

points updated on points thread.....


----------



## DAVON

BUD...YOU GOT PM:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Already shipped !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

So who is interested in going to the 2008 On-Road Nationals this year? 2 Wheel drive stock class was dominated by BRP last year. See 2008 On-Road Thread for details...


----------



## martian 710

I'm planning to go again!!!:thumbsup: If the new house hasn't gobbled up all my bucks by then!!!:freak:


----------



## BudBartos

You Guys see that they changed the dates? It is one weekend later.


----------



## BudBartos

Sorry just seen other post.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bud - are you going?


----------



## BudBartos

At this time No !!! I told Wayne He could use my cars since I'm sure He will race all the 2 wd classes.


----------



## TangTester

BudBartos said:


> At this time No !!! I told Wayne He could use my cars since I'm sure He will race all the 2 wd classes.


as long as you fix the servo!!!


----------



## TangTester

Hey Bud,

PM sent


----------



## RCSteve93

Hey guys,
I just bought an SC18V2M. I was wondering if there were any tips or tricks I should know during assembly. Also what about set-up? Thanks ahead of time.
-Steve


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Good choice Steve, look up Tangs tips in these threads for a lot of good information


----------



## RCSteve93

K-5 CAPER said:


> Good choice Steve, look up Tangs tips in these threads for a lot of good information


Thanks for bumping that thread. I got my car today and I am really happy. The fit and finish is amazing. I am looking forward to finishing the diff and mounting the wheels and body. The Sports GTP is really nice. I wanted to spray bomb it so I can run it but I am going to have to wait to do a nice paint job so I will run the Pro-Line Ferrari I have had for a while. The Ferrari probably doesn't handle all that well but it will work. This Sunday I am going to go test it at my local track... it might get some interest in the class.


----------



## TangTester

RC steve,

I am not sure but the proline body is for a hpi? If it is, it maybe to narrow for the car. Bud does have an F40 Ferrari body. 

tang


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Steve any questions feel free to ask here a lot of people will help you out


----------



## RCSteve93

TangTester said:


> RC steve,
> 
> I am not sure but the proline body is for a hpi? If it is, it maybe to narrow for the car. Bud does have an F40 Ferrari body.
> 
> tang


Yes, the body is too narrow. I completely hacked it up to make it work, and it looks real weird, but I got the Sports GTP I am Painting up so this is only for one weekend.



K-5 CAPER said:


> Steve any questions feel free to ask here a lot of people will help you out


Thanks K5. I am going to the track now, so I will see how it runs.


----------



## BudBartos

I have seen Micro running the HPI bodies. The front will be narrow but they fit.


----------



## ghoulardi

BudBartos said:


> I have seen Micro running the HPI bodies. The front will be narrow but they fit.


 Micro does all kinda weird things.  :freak: :drunk:


----------



## Micro_Racer

> Micro does all kinda


 Innovated


> weird things.  :freak: :drunk:


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Innovative doesn't seem to carry much weight around here,does it?


----------



## sg1

Hey Bud,
My dad just sent money for the sprintcar tires!! Can you get them out today??
Love,
Wayne


----------



## martian 710

sg1 said:


> Hey Bud,
> My dad just sent money for the sprintcar tires!! Can you get them out today??
> Love,
> Wayne


Sprintcar tires??? Bud your not parting out my Slider are you????:wave:


----------



## BudBartos

SG1 >> Shipped.
Martian 710 >> No
Don D >> Yes


----------



## RCSteve93

Well I didn't get to run the car much Sunday because my 1/12th was begging for attention, but I had problems with the car being too light with my LiPo battery. It kept spinning out unless I was extremely easy on the throttle... one of the local 1/18th truck expert's said micro's don't handle well light. I like how it drives light... it is a good challenge which will make me smoother on the throttle... which is what I wanted out of this car, something to make me a better driver. Also... mad props to Bud. There was not a pinion with my car, but I assumed I would just use one form another 1/18th which is what I did, but today I got a letter that had the pinion in it. Thanks Bud! I am going to see about adding weight to the car.


----------



## TangTester

RC Steve,

Yeah its true about the weight. We had an adjustment time when we switched from 6 to 4 cells. We have had a few people here tired the lipos and they had the same thing.
What you can also try is a different body. With the lighter weight the GTP body maybe putting too much downforce on the nose, which unloads the rear. 
Tang


----------



## martian 710

R/C Steve,
How are you compounding your tires? Try compounding full width on the rears and just the inside edge of each front.


----------



## ghoulardi

Or... just buy a 4 cell pak from bud.

Indeed...


----------



## BudBartos

I would suggest the 4 cell 2/3A pack. Car is fast and handles great. Can't become a better driver spinning out  
The guy that ran the lipo's here add weight so it would match the 2/3 A cells and His car was good with that setup. He had little battery boxes with the lead in the bottom and a single cell in each and they were set up as a saddle pack.
I want to stay away from the lipo thing as long as they make 2/3A cells. A matched pack is like $25.00 and there is no need for matched when just running short races.


----------



## BudBartos

Martian710 >>> I worked on the cars took them out of the box and put them back in the box :thumbsup:


----------



## RCSteve93

TangTester said:


> RC Steve,
> 
> Yeah its true about the weight. We had an adjustment time when we switched from 6 to 4 cells. We have had a few people here tired the lipos and they had the same thing.
> What you can also try is a different body. With the lighter weight the GTP body maybe putting too much downforce on the nose, which unloads the rear.
> Tang


I was running the Pro-Line Ferrari. The Sports GTP I am almost done painting, and I was thinking of making a gurney flap for more rear down force.


martian 710 said:


> R/C Steve,
> How are you compounding your tires? Try compounding full width on the rears and just the inside edge of each front.


I was compounding only the rear.



ghoulardi said:


> Or... just buy a 4 cell pak from bud.
> 
> Indeed...


I might do that. I am going to see if the adjustments I made are any better first. I am going to try the new body with the gurney flap, and the lighter oil in the damper.

Thanks for all the help guys.


----------



## BudBartos

Rear damper has to be free 100 weight shock oil is best. If it does not react fast enough You will get chatter and loose rear bite. Don't set the diff like your 1/12th it has to have some slip in it.


----------



## BobS311

Bud:
You have a PM


----------



## BudBartos

Got it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

One week till the last summer series race and awards night :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Don't forget


----------



## Micro_Racer

Can't wait! looking forward to seeing the winter schedule!

Bud any rule changes for the indoor series?


----------



## ghoulardi

*Rules ? There's rules ?*



Micro_Racer said:


> Can't wait! looking forward to seeing the winter schedule!
> 
> Bud any rule changes for the indoor series?


 I would like to suggest no "innovations". :jest:

Indeed...


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Innovations are creations that lead to new car designs don't they? Well didn,t it?


----------



## Easy

Don
Are you going to be there Fri?
Don


----------



## BudBartos

Carbon fiber look pretty tape is allowed 
I will post all dates soon. When We run at classic the gearing will be OPEN for both stock and Super stock:thumbsup: Freddies gearing will be the same as summer.


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Don I will be there Friday. I haven't run the cars in a long time. I have to see what I will have to change for the Winter series. Probably every thing.


----------



## BudBartos

Donald Deutsch said:


> Don I will be there Friday. I haven't run the cars in a long time. I have to see what I will have to change for the Winter series. Probably every thing.


Now what did You do????


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I'll never tell!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Word on the street - the indoor series will have a few road races! 

So who will be the champ this year? The points are very close - it will come down to the last race. Remember 3 through outs...... 

I think for the winter series, I will run brushless only.


----------



## ghoulardi

*????????*



Donald Deutsch said:


> I'll never tell!


 Apparently those particular "innovations" won't be leading to a new car !

:freak:

Indeed...


----------



## ML23

You guys planning on running at the gate this year?? the mini track is nice or the big track, with enough interest they might make the mini track an oval for those who dont like road corse. there racing next sat if any one is interested.

DrunkMike


----------



## BudBartos

ML23 >> see other thread 

So Who all will be at the final fling for summer??? Looks like a tight race in stock


----------



## martian 710

Logan and I will be there. Hopefully I can find all my racing stuff in the storage trailers!!!:freak: Man what a job!!!:drunk:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Emma and I will be at the finnal summer race!


----------



## DAVON

I'M IN.:thumbsup::woohoo::thumbsup:


----------



## Easy

Hope to be there
Don


----------



## DAVON

MR.WEAVER YOU GOT A PM.:thumbsup:


----------



## OrangeRacer

I'll be there :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Anyone have any of these? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=230285080056&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=013

Looks like We are going to have a good turnout for the last series race and awards night :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

I have 2  :freak:


----------



## martian 710

I've got a Redline Hot Wheels of the same car. It should be worth about half that, Right!!! That's nuts!!!


----------



## Hangtime

If i had any model that expensive, i already sold it! hahaaaa


----------



## ghoulardi

*Finale...*

I'm in. :woohoo:


Indeed...


----------



## BobS311

Ryan and I will be there.....


----------



## Hangtime

I have a really slow motor in mine, but the battery is good!


----------



## martian 710

We just had some coyotes yipping and howling in the woods behind our house. I think I know why one of our cats came in all beat up the other night and haven't seen a rabbit in a couple of weeks!!! Goin' to have to get the predator call out this fall and get a coyote skin rug for the new house!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Looks like it's going to be a nice turnout this Friday for the final BRP summer series race at the Kingdom :thumbsup:


----------



## ghoulardi

[ Kingdom :thumbsup:[/quote]


?????????????????????????/


----------



## Micro_Racer

You can view the "kingdom" reference on the thread "_Freddies Dirt Oval_" post number 363. Posted by an anonymous racer - 1POEDRACER. It's a real interesting read.


----------



## DougK

I will be there,:woohoo:


----------



## BudBartos

Sweet good turnout for sure :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Major awards are ready !!!! Food is boiling on the grill Glad Were racing indoors :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

Can someone tell Freddie to sign me up for COT superstock and Logan for Novice!!! We are going to be late, probably miss the first round of qualifiers at least.I'm burried in house work right now. Of course it hasn't rained in 2 months now that the house switch is to take place it's going to rain for several days in a row!!!


----------



## DAVON

martian 710 said:


> Can someone tell Freddie to sign me up for COT superstock and Logan for Novice!!! We are going to be late, probably miss the first round of qualifiers at least.I'm burried in house work right now. Of course it hasn't rained in 2 months now that the house switch is to take place it's going to rain for several days in a row!!!


WILL DO..:thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

Thanks Davon. Well its back to tearing apart all the hard work I've done to the current house in the last 20 years. Fun!!! Fun!!! Fun!!! Not!!!!!!


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Just got home from the last race. Had fun as usual. Thanks again Freddie for the hospitality. Bud, the trophies were nice as always. Well three weeks to the first of the winter races, can't wait to start over again.


----------



## martian 710

Another fun night of racing!!! Thanks Freddie and Bud!!! Congrats to Ryan, Mark, and Tang on their respective championships!!!:thumbsup::woohoo::woohoo: Hpoefully the house project and Logan's baseball schedule will allow us to make the first race of the winter series!!!


----------



## DAVON

CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS:thumbsup:
THANKS TO BUD FOR THE SERIES AND TROPHY'S:thumbsup:
AND THANKS TO FREDDIE FOR THE KINGDOM :woohoo:
BIG FUN AS USUAL.:thumbsup:


----------



## Easy

Have to agree with the above, thanks to Fred and Bub, the series was great, the food delicious, and the Kingdom ruled.
Thanks to all.
A little faster Don


----------



## SWAMPER

*Drag Racing*

Has any body tryed drag racing with these cars? Sounds fun to me.:thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Sorry no drag racing, unless you count side by side down the back stretch!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Well I just would like to say *Thank You *to everyone. You thank myself and Bud and if it wasn't for you guys we would sit around and stare at one another. You guys are what make this happen and make it enjoyable for new people to want to get involved. 

I am looking forward to the winter season and the countinued dirt racing we started out back. I am looking forward to seeing you all again real soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

*Congrats to the 2008 Summer Champs!*

Well another series is in the history books!
Pro-Stock:
1. Patrick 
2. Micro_Racer
3. Brett

Novice:
1. Ryan
2. Logan
3. Emma "Team Micro Racing" :woohoo:

Stock:
1. Mark Svec
2. David Lazor
3. Ross Jaenke

The race for trophies came down to last nights race! It was some of the cleanest and wreck free racing we have seen yet! So clean the track record fell several times throughout the night! Congrats to Doug on the new Stock track record in both the 5 min heats and 10 min main! Doug destroyed the 10 min main track record!

Attached is the final Stock points with through outs.:thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

MICRO YOU GOT PM


----------



## Hangtime

What a wild night of BRP racing! Congrats to all the winners that brought home the hardware. Same to Doug for tearing it up on the track. I had fun & nice to see everybody again. Thanks for getting me out of the house. Rick


----------



## DougK

Thanks to Fred and Bud for a great place to race, and a great series. Looking forward to more fun. :woohoo:


----------



## BudBartos

Ok looks like there was a mistake on one of Dave Lazors through outs. So what it boils down to is this they were both tied in points last night going into the race. As the race went down and it was included in the through outs they finished the night tied. So The tie breaker is what was used years ago and that is the performance at the last race. Mark out qualified dave and finished ahead so that put Him as the series champion with Dave second.
Sorry for the mix up Guys but good job on the series :thumbsup:

Thanks Again to all that attended is was a FUN summer.
Now the winter series looks like it will be the same with at least 4 new racers coming in and those that were not able to make it all summer coming back.

I will post the pictures soon !!!!!!!!

Thanks Freddie for everything


----------



## OrangeRacer

Thanks to Freddie and Bud for putting on a great summer series. Thanks to Micro for taking care of the points every race. Good job Pat and Ryan on winning your classes. Great job Dave in stock, it couldn't get any closer. Thanks to all the BRP racers who make it fun coming out for good fun and racing. 

Catch ya all at some Winter races :thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester

Orangeracer, it is good to be the champ!!!!!! only thing better is being king of a kingdom!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Marc congrats on the championship !!!!!!!!!


----------



## OrangeRacer

Pat: It's good to be a champ and good just to be in the kingdom 

K-5: Thanks, hope we see you at the track soon :thumbsup:

Gotta start working on the Red #14 now!!


----------



## BudBartos

Novice winners !!!!
Left to right Ryan CHAMPION Logan second and Microraces Emma third


----------



## BudBartos

Stock Winners Left to right Mark orangeracer Champion, Dave Lazor Davon second and Ross Ghoulardi third !!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Super Stock winners Left to right 13 time BRP champion Tangtester Pat B, second Mircoracer Michael, third Martian710 Brett :thumbsup: 



Thanks to all that made it a good time :thumbsup:

Hope to seee Ya All in the winter :woohoo:


----------



## BobS311

Bud:
Thanks for setting up another great season.

Freddie:
Thanks for providing a nice atmosphere to race in, as well as a nice venue.

Ryan is very worried about moving up, but the time has come. I hope everyone will be patient with him in the beginning. 

Oh, did I mention I finally made the A-Main, got a personal best in the qualifer and only flipped once.....See you guys in 2 weeks!


----------



## BobS311

One more thing...I can't help thinking Ross must be a really good driver, since (based on the picture) he can drive a car with no chassis......


----------



## martian 710

BobS311 said:


> One more thing...I can't help thinking Ross must be a really good driver, since (based on the picture) he can drive a car with no chassis......


It's the new prototype "Hover BuRP".:thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester

Too bad he did not drive it in the season, it may not flipped over as much as his normal car!


----------

